# Loyal Customer Perks?



## Steveknj

I was on the phone with customer service about some issues with the channels on the new sat, and while I was rebooting my DVR, the CSR started telling me about some loyal customer perks coming soon. I searched through the last few days of this forum and didn't see anything so I'll talk about it here. She told me that loyal customers will be getting perks based on time of service, so I asked her to give me an example and she mentioned that for someone like me with 6 yrs, I would be eligible for something like 12 free months of SHO/STARZ, or a rebate on the bill, or some equipment discounts. I was pyched!! She also mentioned a website (not up yet) with the url:

www.directv.com/thanks

This will have some information only available to loyal customers. She mentioned August 13th as the date this will begin and that we will either get an insert in our bill or a seperate mailing if you do autopay.

Personally, if this is true, I think it's about time that D* rewards their loyal customers without having to know the "tricks" on how to get discounts or flat out threatening to move to cable!!!

Anyone else here about this?


----------



## Doug Brott

Steveknj said:


> www.directv.thanks


I'm sure this link will not work because .thanks is definitely not a tld (top-level domain) .. It's close, though


----------



## RobertE

Steveknj said:


> I was on the phone with customer service about some issues with the channels on the new sat, and while I was rebooting my DVR, the CSR started telling me about some loyal customer perks coming soon. I searched through the last few days of this forum and didn't see anything so I'll talk about it here. She told me that loyal customers will be getting perks based on time of service, so I asked her to give me an example and she mentioned that for someone like me with 6 yrs, I would be eligible for something like 12 free months of SHO/STARZ, or a rebate on the bill, or some equipment discounts. I was pyched!! She also mentioned a website (not up yet) with the url:
> 
> www.directv.thanks
> 
> This will have some information only available to loyal customers. She mentioned August 13th as the date this will begin and that we will either get an insert in our bill or a seperate mailing if you do autopay.
> 
> Personally, if this is true, I think it's about time that D* rewards their loyal customers without having to know the "tricks" on how to get discounts or flat out threatening to move to cable!!!
> 
> Anyone else here about this?


If indeed this materializes it will be a very good thing.

I've been an advocate of a "rewards" type program like your local grocery chain, Best Buy, Airline Miles, etc. Your length of service and monthly $$$ should count towards something.

I truly hope this puts an end to the dial-a-deal bazaar effect that has been running rampant the past few years.


----------



## Fatboy72

Sweet!


----------



## Sirshagg

Doug Brott said:


> I'm sure this link will not work because .thanks is definitely not a tld (top-level domain) .. It's close, though


Perhaps it's this:
http://www.directv.com/thanks

Which turns into this:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Sirshagg, you are right. However, the program isn't in full swing yet. Keep an eye on that site for a while.


----------



## Upstream

It will be interesting to see how they handle long-time customers who have been penalized by DirecTV's current system. 

For example, I was erroneously given a new commitment when a defective receiver was replaced under the protection plan. And because of reasons I don't understand, DirecTV is unable to correct the commitment date on my account, and instead just put a note in the comments indicating the correct commitment date.

And when DirecTV made hundreds of dollars of repeated billing errors on my account, they considered the corrections to be "freebies". So at one point I had a CSR tell me that he couldn't fix any more billing errors because I was over my freebie limit.

So even though I have no commitment and have not received any perks, DirecTV's computer thinks I have 20 months left on my commitment and have received hundreds of dollars in perks.

So will I be eligible for these Loyal Customer Perks, or will I just get penalized again?


----------



## jcrandall

Tried www.directv.com/thanks

It redirects to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp

It then says the page is not found.

The fact that there is a redirect there is a sign of things to come


----------



## jcrandall

Sorry, someone posted it while I was checking / typing


----------



## Hdhead

I have some insight into this. If you have been a sub for 10 years or more (I am) you will be eligible for a free HD DVR. Mailing due around 8/13.

Don't know anything about subs with less years of service.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Sirshagg said:


> Perhaps it's this:
> http://www.directv.com/thanks
> 
> Which turns into this:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp


I tried the same thing before I saw your post...

Very cool... Can't wait to see what comes of this...


----------



## idigg

Yep, it redirects which means they have the new page all set to go or are finishing it up, and it will go live when ready. Sweet for you lads that have had DirecTV for awhile, I'm only 6 months and loving it.


----------



## MarkN

I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## Doug Brott

Sirshagg said:


> Perhaps it's this:
> http://www.directv.com/thanks
> 
> Which turns into this:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp


----------



## swans

Hdhead said:


> I have some insight into this. If you have been a sub for 10 years or more (I am) you will be eligible for a free HD DVR. Mailing due around 8/13.
> 
> Don't know anything about subs with less years of service.


I remember when I use to get a free PPV once a month.


----------



## Sirshagg

Hdhead said:


> I have some insight into this. If you have been a sub for 10 years or more (I am) you will be eligible for a free HD DVR. Mailing due around 8/13.
> 
> Don't know anything about subs with less years of service.


Hmmm, I wonder how long 've been with them - 2001 for sure, but I just don't know how long before that.


----------



## cmtar

Hdhead said:


> I have some insight into this. If you have been a sub for 10 years or more (I am) you will be eligible for a free HD DVR.


Thats it? Yea its good and all if they dont make you activate it. If yuo can take the box and just put it up till you need it then its fine but if they make you actviate and and pay everymonth then i dont want it but atleast they are doing something i suppose.


----------



## Doug Brott

Sirshagg said:


> Hmmm, I wonder how long 've been with them - 2001 for sure, but I just don't know how long before that.


I'm about 12½ years at the moment :grin:


----------



## Curtis0620

Hdhead said:


> I have some insight into this. If you have been a sub for 10 years or more (I am) you will be eligible for a free HD DVR. Mailing due around 8/13.
> 
> Don't know anything about subs with less years of service.


Excellent. Been since 1997, and looking to get a new 1080p tv.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Hdhead said:


> I have some insight into this. If you have been a sub for 10 years or more (I am) you will be eligible for a free HD DVR. Mailing due around 8/13.
> 
> Don't know anything about subs with less years of service.


I already have 2 free one's can I get something else :lol:


----------



## Steveknj

Doug Brott said:


> I'm sure this link will not work because .thanks is definitely not a tld (top-level domain) .. It's close, though


that was a mistype

www.directv.com/thanks


----------



## Hdhead

cmtar said:


> Thats it? Yea its good and all if they dont make you activate it. If yuo can take the box and just put it up till you need it then its fine but if they make you actviate and and pay everymonth then i dont want it but atleast they are doing something i suppose.


Always a complainer even when offered something for free.


----------



## Sirshagg

Hdhead said:


> Always a complainer even when offered something for free.


Well truth be told it wouldn;t be free - it's $5/mo. But I do get your point.


----------



## Hdhead

Sirshagg said:


> Well truth be told it wouldn;t be free - it's $5/mo. But I do get your point.


It's free for me because it will replace a non-DVR model.


----------



## Sirshagg

Watch this wont even be the deal and all kinds of people will start complaining that DirecTv lied when they havn't promissed anything in the first place.


----------



## mstanka

Steveknj said:


> I was on the phone with customer service about some issues with the channels on the new sat, and while I was rebooting my DVR, the CSR started telling me about some loyal customer perks coming soon. I searched through the last few days of this forum and didn't see anything so I'll talk about it here. She told me that loyal customers will be getting perks based on time of service, so I asked her to give me an example and she mentioned that for someone like me with 6 yrs, I would be eligible for something like 12 free months of SHO/STARZ, or a rebate on the bill, or some equipment discounts. I was pyched!! She also mentioned a website (not up yet) with the url:
> 
> www.directv.thanks
> 
> This will have some information only available to loyal customers. She mentioned August 13th as the date this will begin and that we will either get an insert in our bill or a seperate mailing if you do autopay.
> 
> Personally, if this is true, I think it's about time that D* rewards their loyal customers without having to know the "tricks" on how to get discounts or flat out threatening to move to cable!!!
> 
> Anyone else here about this?


What I don't understand is that a lot of people on this forum and I'm sure the general DirecTV customers, always think that they "deserve" more.

No one is ever happy with what they get when then pay for it.

For example I purchase from DirecTV programming for my family and I receive that programming. DirecTV in returns gets my money. An even trade in my opinion.

Now don't get me wrong if something is wrong and DirectTV is not providing the service that you are paying for i.e. receiver, dish, install failed, etc, then DirecTV is not providing the service and therefore owe you the time that was not provided.

I expect to receive flamming for this buth this is my opinion.

Michael.


----------



## Steveknj

Sirshagg said:


> Watch this wont even be the deal and all kinds of people will start complaining that DirecTv lied when they havn't promissed anything in the first place.


Hahahaha, ain't that the truth. Only thing she told me was:

5+ YOS - 12 months of SHO/STARZ for free or monthly rebate on bill.

And she mentioned equipment DISCOUNTS. Nothing about free equipment.


----------



## Doug Brott

mstanka said:


> What I don't understand is that a lot of people on this forum and I'm sure the general DirecTV customers, always think that they "deserve" more.
> 
> No one is ever happy with what they get when then pay for it.
> 
> For example I purchase from DirecTV programming for my family and I receive that programming. DirecTV in returns gets my money. An even trade in my opinion.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong if something is wrong and DirectTV is not providing the service that you are paying for i.e. receiver, dish, install failed, etc, then DirecTV is not providing the service and therefore owe you the time that was not provided.
> 
> I expect to receive flamming for this buth this is my opinion.
> 
> Michael.


IMHO, it is always positive to tell a loyal customer "Thank You"


----------



## Hdhead

Steveknj said:


> Hahahaha, ain't that the truth. Only thing she told me was:
> 
> 5+ YOS - 12 months of SHO/STARZ for free or monthly rebate on bill.
> 
> And she mentioned equipment DISCOUNTS. Nothing about free equipment.


You have to be a old, old veteran like me (10yrs.+) to get free stuff.


----------



## dhhaines

Hdhead said:


> You have to be a old, old veteran like me (10yrs.+) to get free stuff.


 Hey.... who you calling old?  I've been with DirecTV since 1997, so I guess I'd qualify. (And did get a free HDDVR last year  )


----------



## dbronstein

mstanka said:


> What I don't understand is that a lot of people on this forum and I'm sure the general DirecTV customers, always think that they "deserve" more.
> 
> No one is ever happy with what they get when then pay for it.
> 
> For example I purchase from DirecTV programming for my family and I receive that programming. DirecTV in returns gets my money. An even trade in my opinion.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong if something is wrong and DirectTV is not providing the service that you are paying for i.e. receiver, dish, install failed, etc, then DirecTV is not providing the service and therefore owe you the time that was not provided.
> 
> I expect to receive flamming for this buth this is my opinion.
> 
> Michael.


I don't think I deserve "more", but I think I deserve "the same". For example, they now have a promo where if you sign up for paperless billing and autopay, you get a one-time credit of $5. I tried to get it and I'm ineligible because I already have that. Why shouldn't I get the same credit for going paperless as someone else? Now if I had received a similar credit when I first went paperless, then I agree I shouldn't get another one now. But I never got one, so I'm being penalized for going paperless too early (even though that's what D* wants everyone to do because it saves them money).

It's things like that get people annoyed.


----------



## Steve Robertson

dhhaines said:


> Hey.... who you calling old?  I've been with DirecTV since 1997, so I guess I'd qualify. (And did get a free HDDVR last year  )


Got you 96 for me


----------



## idigg

I used to get a lot of free stuff from DirecTV back in the day if you know what I mean LOL


----------



## Sirshagg

idigg said:


> I used to get a lot of free stuff from DirecTV back in the day if you know what I mean LOL


I'm suspecting they might not have known it though


----------



## idigg

Sirshagg said:


> I'm suspecting they might not have known it though


----------



## netconcepts

Doug Brott said:


> IMHO, it is always positive to tell a loyal customer "Thank You"


+1

When a for-profit organization offers a thank you. One usually accepts without whining for more.

Slapping the hand that gives stuff away is just bad form.


----------



## mystic7

Steveknj said:


> I was on the phone with customer service about some issues with the channels on the new sat, and while I was rebooting my DVR, the CSR started telling me about some loyal customer perks coming soon. I searched through the last few days of this forum and didn't see anything so I'll talk about it here. She told me that loyal customers will be getting perks based on time of service, so I asked her to give me an example and she mentioned that for someone like me with 6 yrs, I would be eligible for something like 12 free months of SHO/STARZ, or a rebate on the bill, or some equipment discounts. I was pyched!! She also mentioned a website (not up yet) with the url:
> 
> www.directv.thanks
> 
> This will have some information only available to loyal customers. She mentioned August 13th as the date this will begin and that we will either get an insert in our bill or a seperate mailing if you do autopay.
> 
> Personally, if this is true, I think it's about time that D* rewards their loyal customers without having to know the "tricks" on how to get discounts or flat out threatening to move to cable!!!
> 
> Anyone else here about this?


Don't know if someone has already mentioned this but someone on another board who claims to work for Directv said exactly what you did, so MAYBE there's some truth to it. I don't get paper bills and I don't use autopay (I get email bills) so I hope they don't leave me out, if this is true. I could use an HD DVR.


----------



## grizzly

I hope that they have DLB on my HR2x as one of the perks  

Kevin


----------



## davring

+13 years and I had to beg to even get a discount on my last HR20 although I was surprised they gave me back half of what I paid for it at CC and gave me a lump sum credit a little bigger than my next bill Like mentioned above, we used to get PPV credit coupons quite regular, not any in a long time. I did complain about a bad Slimline install many months after the fact and they came out and remounted it to my satisfaction, N/C. (I had to tweak it after 103c went live)


----------



## Steve Robertson

I will go for no more SF BS on the sports packages


----------



## dhhaines

Steve Robertson said:


> I will go for no more SF BS on the sports packages


 A BIG thumbs up on that one!


----------



## Dusty

mstanka said:


> What I don't understand is that a lot of people on this forum and I'm sure the general DirecTV customers, always think that they "deserve" more.
> 
> No one is ever happy with what they get when then pay for it.
> 
> For example I purchase from DirecTV programming for my family and I receive that programming. DirecTV in returns gets my money. An even trade in my opinion.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong if something is wrong and DirectTV is not providing the service that you are paying for i.e. receiver, dish, install failed, etc, then DirecTV is not providing the service and therefore owe you the time that was not provided.
> 
> I expect to receive flamming for this buth this is my opinion.
> 
> Michael.


If they are content with what I pay them and don't raise the price on me every year, I will be content with what I get from them.


----------



## MIAMI1683

I used to get he " you are on our A list" recording when I called. They have always been fair with me. I am happy with what I have. I will be happy if thier servce continues to be good. Anything else is a great PERK.


----------



## curt8403

MIAMI1683 said:


> I used ti get he " you are on our A list" recording when I call. They have always been fair with me. I am happy with what I have. I will be happy if thier servce continues to be good. Anything else is a great PERK.


I think "Perk" makes a good coffee, I don't know much about the rest.


----------



## boatbumm

... went to the "Add Receiver" tab, and found all units at a "Valued Customer" special offer cost of $0.00 except for the HD DVR, which is $99.00.

Guess I'll wait and see what August brings -- maybe a free HD DVR?  :grin: 

-Parker


----------



## ShawnL25

I got started Christmas 94' but only had USSB service. I didn't add DIRECTV until they took MTV and NICK and all the other basics off. I think that was 97'. Funny thing is I remember them adding Showtime Extreme and HBO Family when it was still USSB and I don't think outside of the Starz channels they have added a single premium since then. I already have gotten two free HR-20's, but maybe I'll get a break on my monthly bill. 10+ years of premier and no whining that’s got to be worth a discount.


----------



## Bofurley

boatbumm, exactly where did you see the "Valued Customer"? When i clicked on the add receiver button, it takes me to the add receivers, with a cost of $69 and up.
Thanks


----------



## curt8403

Bofurley said:


> boatbumm, exactly where did you see the "Valued Customer"? When i clicked on the add receiver button, it takes me to the add receivers, with a cost of $69 and up.
> Thanks


how long have you been a customer of Directv?


----------



## Curtis0620

I'm 11 years and I don't see it.


----------



## dgsiiinc

I don't see anything interesting there, but I got a free DVR last September. And they just replaced all of my receivers after an ugly electrical incident at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Bofurley

Dec 2, 1994 started with Primestar, so I have been a customer for almost 14 years!


----------



## boatbumm

curt8403 said:


> how long have you been a customer of Directv?


I've been a customer since 2001 -- with multiple receivers & DVRs. I paid full price ($299 at the time) for my HR20, but both my H20s have been freebies.

The free stuff isn't there all the time - it seems to pop up once a year, though - and I usually take them up on their offers! 

-Parker


----------



## spidey

Hdhead said:


> I have some insight into this. If you have been a sub for 10 years or more (I am) you will be eligible for a free HD DVR. Mailing due around 8/13.
> 
> Don't know anything about subs with less years of service.


I will take one for sure. I need to fill out all the channels of my SWM8


----------



## manlius-ny

I paid my first DirecTV bill September 27, 1995 - guess that gives me about 12.85205479 years and counting.


----------



## curt8403

manlius-ny said:


> I paid my first DirecTV bill September 27, 1995 - guess that gives me about 12.85205479 years and counting.


loyal customers are those with 3+ years tenure


----------



## reggie

I really just wish they would put some reward program where you accumulated points based on your service level. The points could be exchanged for discounts on new receivers/services/SF or whatever they decide. Sure, the ones getting all the free stuff would be upset because they won't get as much, but DirecTV could say they reward the valued customers. At least then it would be fair and not rewarding those taking more resources playing CSR roulette for days.


----------



## n3ntj

Steveknj said:


> I was on the phone with customer service about some issues with the channels on the new sat, and while I was rebooting my DVR, the CSR started telling me about some loyal customer perks coming soon. I searched through the last few days of this forum and didn't see anything so I'll talk about it here. She told me that loyal customers will be getting perks based on time of service, so I asked her to give me an example and she mentioned that for someone like me with 6 yrs, I would be eligible for something like 12 free months of SHO/STARZ, or a rebate on the bill, or some equipment discounts. I was pyched!! She also mentioned a website (not up yet) with the url:
> 
> www.directv.thanks
> 
> This will have some information only available to loyal customers. She mentioned August 13th as the date this will begin and that we will either get an insert in our bill or a seperate mailing if you do autopay.
> 
> Personally, if this is true, I think it's about time that D* rewards their loyal customers without having to know the "tricks" on how to get discounts or flat out threatening to move to cable!!!
> 
> Anyone else here about this?


I wouldn't believe anything a CSR told me.


----------



## curt8403

reggie said:


> I really just wish they would put some reward program where you accumulated points based on your service level. The points could be exchanged for discounts on new receivers/services/SF or whatever they decide. Sure, the ones getting all the free stuff would be upset because they won't get as much, but DirecTV could say they reward the valued customers. At least then it would be fair and not rewarding those taking more resources playing CSR roulette for days.


they used to do that. I think it was called Winner's Circle

maybe now it is called Barclays


----------



## reggie

curt8403 said:


> they used to do that. I think it was called Winner's Circle
> 
> maybe now it is called Barclays


From what I see, that is just a rewards visa card, not directly related to DirecTV service. Is there something else?


----------



## curt8403

reggie said:


> From what I see, that is just a rewards visa card, not directly related to DirecTV server. Is there something else?


service with Directv is supposed to get you rewards points on the card.


----------



## scubajbc

I also got the loyal customer page when I hit "add receiver". Ordered HR2x last night, $99 plus tax and free shipping.
My last freebee was just over a year ago (Free H20) and have been with D for about 5 years (ST every year).


----------



## reggie

curt8403 said:


> service with Directv is supposed to get you rewards points on the card.


From my quick scan of the agreement, it is at the same rate as other purchases on the card. Which means no net gain over my current rewards card. I was thinking of rewards specifically for Directv service to be used for Directv service.


----------



## Argee

Been with them since 1996. I do not need another HD-DVR or HD receiver as I have all I need. Now I would take a year or two of HBO or Showtime instead.


----------



## rudeney

reggie said:


> From my quick scan of the agreement, it is at the same rate as other purchases on the card. Which means no net gain over my current rewards card. I was thinking of rewards specifically for Directv service to be used for Directv service.


"Rewards" credit cards are rarely a good deal. Most are just ploys to make more money for the businesses involved at the expense of the customer. Even Disney, considered a world leader in "customer service" canned their loyalty programs and replaced them with a branded Chase Visa card that's no better than any other card.


----------



## rudeney

Hdhead said:


> You have to be a old, old veteran like me (10yrs.+) to get free stuff.


Excellent! I just checked my D* "A-List Card" and it says "Customer Since 4/98". Cool!


----------



## MikeR7

rudeney said:


> Excellent! I just checked my D* "A-List Card" and it says "Customer Since 4/98". Cool!


Are total years as a customer going to be counted, or only consecutive years to present? I had a break in service due to going brain dead and having cable only in the house for a year and a half ending about two years ago. :lol:


----------



## TomF

Bofurley said:


> boatbumm, exactly where did you see the "Valued Customer"? When i clicked on the add receiver button, it takes me to the add receivers, with a cost of $69 and up.
> Thanks


I don't get the "Valued Customer" either. I've had DirecTV for 12 years 2 months. I had the old premier package for years and I still have 2 premiums. I have four DVRs, the oldest one is an HR10-250. I had (still have, but not connected) two Sony SAT-T60 DirecTiVos since the beginning. I've been on auto-pay for years. No love here!


----------



## Jeff Edwards

I have been a customer since August, 1994 (before the National rollout of service). My account number is a 5 digit number. Directv has almost always been very fair with me when I call and CSRs often refer to how long I have been a customer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jeff Edwards said:


> I have been a customer since August, 1994 (before the National rollout of service). My account number is a 5 digit number. Directv has almost always been very fair with me when I call and CSRs often refer to how long I have been a customer.


You're an early bird...I didn't start until about 60 days later! :lol:

My experience has been pretty much the same as yours.


----------



## Doug Brott

n3ntj said:



> I wouldn't believe anything a CSR told me.


Then it's possible you might miss out on something ..


----------



## curt8403

Doug Brott said:


> Then it's possible you might miss out on something ..


ya, a whole wide world, an endless Universe.


----------



## dcowboy7

n3ntj said:


> I wouldn't believe anything a CSR told me.





Doug Brott said:


> Then it's possible you might miss out on something ..


judging from experience....ill take my chances....like my channel 9 &11 issue today was a problem on my end per csr....good 1.


----------



## Steveknj

dcowboy7 said:


> judging from experience....ill take my chances....like my channel 9 &11 issue today was a problem on my end per csr....good 1.


Your a Cowboy fan in New Jersey, you deserve all the bad kharma you get 

Seriously, why would a CSR lie about something like this? I can understand if they don't know what the heck is going on when it comes to fixing something or even, as my CSR did today, know they activated the new sat. But she really seemed to know about this.

Go Giants - Super Bowl Champs


----------



## Drew2k

I think it's great DIRECTV is going to reward loyal customers, and for sure DIRECTV will get some free publicity as the loyal customers share their good fate with family and friends ... looks like everyone winds.


----------



## celticpride

Yeah but if they give us a free hddvr will they extend our commitment for an extra 2 years? I say ive been with directv since 1994 they say 1995 .


----------



## bigref

I have wanted an HD-DVR for some time. I looked one time and it was $99.00 and didn't order it. Have never been able to get it less then the $199.00 price. Have even tried the CSR roulette game and no luck. Just checked the account now and still $199.00. Have been with DTV since 1994


----------



## Grentz

Since 96 for me and only 2 upgrades to equipment since my original install (which was 100% done by me! Ahh the good ole days  )


----------



## Grentz

celticpride said:


> Yeah but if they give us a free hddvr will they extend our commitment for an extra 2 years? I say ive been with directv since 1994 they say 1995 .


Isnt that kinda a moot point for most of us 

Whats another two years?!?

:lol:


----------



## sacalait

Grentz said:


> Isnt that kinda a moot point for most of us
> 
> Whats another two years?!?
> 
> :lol:


"Nodding in agreement". :icon_hroc


----------



## Twister18

swans said:


> I remember when I use to get a free PPV once a month.


That would pay for my UFCs!!!


----------



## erict

Been a cust for 10yrs. Last month I received a deal on my HD upgrade. I wonder if I will still receive a coupon in my bill if this is true. If not I am still a happy cust as I won't complain if I dont get anything for free. But the idea is nice


----------



## swans

Twister18 said:


> That would pay for my UFCs!!!


I use to get 1 PPV movie a month free. I can't even remember what that was worth $1.99 maybe.


----------



## dhhaines

celticpride said:


> Yeah but if they give us a free hddvr will they extend our commitment for an extra 2 years? I say ive been with directv since 1994 they say 1995 .


 Just curious why the "extra 2 years" always seems to be a problem with alot of people . You've been with them for over 13 years. What's another two?


----------



## Upstream

dhhaines said:


> Just curious why the "extra 2 years" always seems to be a problem with alot of people . You've been with them for over 13 years. What's another two?


In the 10 years I've been a DirecTV customer, their customer service has gotten way worse. Their prices have increased significantly for the same product I had 10 years ago.

Meanwhile the competition has significantly improved. And new competitors (like Fios) are on the horizon.

Ten years ago, DirecTV was clearly the best option; that is no longer the case. So why lock yourself into another 2 years of potentially deteriorating customer service and price increases?


----------



## rahlquist

Hey look, when I logged into my account 2 weeks ago I saw I could get a self install standard DVR free. So trust me I did.

Thats a nice reward in and of itself.


----------



## rahlquist

Upstream said:


> In the 10 years I've been a DirecTV customer, their customer service has gotten way worse. Their prices have increased significantly for the same product I had 10 years ago.


So what service is it that yall are having so much trouble with? I call customer service only to get new receivers or activate them. I hear so many people say they customer service is bad and would like to know just what service they are providing poorly.


----------



## DanG48

I have been a loyal Directv customer since July 1995. I have my original bill from Circuit City which shows I paid to start up with one receiver and dish installed and service which you had to commit to one year at that time for a grand total of $1,059.94. Now compare that to what you get today!! I think they (Directv) has come a long way in the 13+ yrs I have been with them and I don't have any complaints with their service. I always say you get what you pay for and I feel I do. .that's my two cents for what it's worth.
DanG


----------



## Upstream

rahlquist said:


> So what service is it that yall are having so much trouble with? I call customer service only to get new receivers or activate them. I hear so many people say they customer service is bad and would like to know just what service they are providing poorly.


Rahlquist -- I have had many issues with DirecTV in which I have received incorrect information and changes to my account which have resulted in erroneous charges or commitment extensions. And while mistakes happen, DirecTV is incredibly poor at rectifying their mistakes, and there is no consistency in the information you get from them. The biggest problem I had was over what ended up being several hundreds of dollars of billing errors and took me months to finally resolve (and actually never got completely resolved, but I just gave up).

Read this thread ( http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=119689 ). It paints an interesting picture of what happened to several people on this board who took advantage of a promotion they thought was offered by DirecTV, and how DirecTV responded to each of them (in an inconsistent fashion) after if became clear that the promotion was an error.


----------



## DCSholtis

DanG48 said:


> I have been a loyal Directv customer since July 1995. I have my original bill from Circuit City which shows I paid to start up with one receiver and dish installed and service which you had to commit to one year at that time for a grand total of $1,059.94. Now compare that to what you get today!! I think they (Directv) has come a long way in the 13+ yrs I have been with them and I don't have any complaints with their service. I always say you get what you pay for and I feel I do. .that's my two cents for what it's worth.
> DanG


+1 Got my first set up at Sears around the same time I believe. My first receiver was the basic RCA one they had at the time. I think it was also the first year for MLB Extra Innings, couldn't believe my eyes when I saw all those baseballs games on the TV. That's when I saw Scooter on WPIX for the first time as EI back then used to include all OTA feeds as there were not that many RSNs as there are now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I should mention this, which I've recently become aware of...

The website link/redirect, and the information about it, was released before it was supposed to.

I would expect that the program will be in full swing in under a month. 
The webprecense is not until 8/20 even though the program will probably start earlier


----------



## Steveknj

Stuart Sweet said:


> I should mention this, which I've recently become aware of...
> 
> The website link/redirect, and the information about it, was released before it was supposed to.
> 
> I would expect that the program will be in full swing in under a month.
> The webprecense is not until 8/20 even though the program will probably start earlier


Thanks. For what it's worth, the CSR mentioned 8/13 as the starting date of the program.


----------



## dhhaines

rahlquist said:


> So what service is it that yall are having so much trouble with? I call customer service only to get new receivers or activate them. I hear so many people say they customer service is bad and would like to know just what service they are providing poorly.


 I agree with you. In the 10+ years I've been with them I can only remember calling them 1 time when a storm took out my dish, other than activating receivers. (Still don't know why you can't do that online???)


----------



## FHSPSU67

With all these old installation stories, I had to look mine up.
11-02-1995 Sony SASBD1 w/Dish Install $979.95 + 58.80 Tax = $1038.75
I declined a second receiver for $549.95 + tax!
:grin:


----------



## cmtar

Hdhead said:


> Always a complainer even when offered something for free.


I wasnt complaining, unlike 90% of the people on this forum do.


----------



## Carl Spock

Wow. A thank you gift from DirecTV for just being a good customer - six years in my case.

I would be grateful if they would just stop beaming the programs directly into my brain. It's hard to sleep while wearing a tin foil hat.


----------



## Upstream

Beaming programs directly into my brain would be great. I wouldn't have to pay additional receiver fees for other rooms. I wouldn't have to hit pause to go to the bathroom.


----------



## heisman

Upstream said:


> So why lock yourself into another 2 years of potentially deteriorating customer service and price increases?


This is exactly my problem with this company, and why I won't be back for a second contract. When I signed up, I paid $70 a month for a package that included all non-premium HD channels. 6 months later, if you want those same channels, it's $78. It's absurd that they can do this while you are in contract. At least when you sign a contract with a cellular provider, you know that you are locked into that rate for the entire contract. Heck, I've paid the exact same rate on my 3 sharing cell phones for the last 4 years without exception. From what I've read recently, it looks like legislation will have to take care of shady business contracts by video providers once again.


----------



## rudeney

dhhaines said:


> Just curious why the "extra 2 years" always seems to be a problem with alot of people . You've been with them for over 13 years. What's another two?


Because, when you are under commitment, you get *no deals*. While that may not sound too bad, it can be when they come out with something new. How are you going to feel if you get a new HR21 for "free" and renew your commitment, but then in 6 months, they come out with MRV and DLB, but it requires upgrading to a new model. No problem, if you don't mind paying another $199 (or more?) per unit.


----------



## rudeney

bigref said:


> I have wanted an HD-DVR for some time. I looked one time and it was $99.00 and didn't order it. Have never been able to get it less then the $199.00 price. Have even tried the CSR roulette game and no luck. Just checked the account now and still $199.00. Have been with DTV since 1994


The last HR2x I tried to add was going to cost me $299, and that was when the website said "New Price $199". The CSR said I "didn't qualify" for the $199 price because I had added a receiver within 6 months *and* had "concessions" on my account (which were to fix their billing error!).


----------



## dhhaines

rudeney said:


> Because, when you are under commitment, you get *no deals*. While that may not sound too bad, it can be when they come out with something new. How are you going to feel if you get a new HR21 for "free" and renew your commitment, but then in 6 months, they come out with MRV and DLB, but it requires upgrading to a new model. No problem, if you don't mind paying another $199 (or more?) per unit.


 That has never been my experience with the company. I've been upgraded to new equipment each time I've wanted it for no charge, even while under a commitment.


----------



## Ken S

rudeney said:


> Because, when you are under commitment, you get *no deals*. While that may not sound too bad, it can be when they come out with something new. How are you going to feel if you get a new HR21 for "free" and renew your commitment, but then in 6 months, they come out with MRV and DLB, but it requires upgrading to a new model. No problem, if you don't mind paying another $199 (or more?) per unit.


Not really true. I was under commitment last August and when I called for another HD DVR they had one delivered (install guy gave it to me) at no charge.


----------



## Upstream

Ken S said:


> Not really true. I was under commitment last August and when I called for another HD DVR they had one delivered (install guy gave it to me) at no charge.


If they fix billing errors, they count the billing corrections as freebies, which quickly puts you over the "limit" if you are under commitment. I've been told by CSRs that the freebie limit is higher for customers without commitments. Of course if they keep making mistakes on your account, they are probably also erroneously extending your commitment. So the computer will think you just entered a new commitment and have received lots of freebies, and you are not eligible for any promotions.


----------



## rudeney

dhhaines said:


> That has never been my experience with the company. I've been upgraded to new equipment each time I've wanted it for no charge, even while under a commitment.





Ken S said:


> Not really true. I was under commitment last August and when I called for another HD DVR they had one delivered (install guy gave it to me) at no charge.


I guess either you two are very lucky, or I am very unlucky! I've never gotten any sort of concession of "freebie" with D*. I did a self-install of retail-purchased equipment back in 1998. I added a retail-purchased Ultimate TV when they came out, then over the years I added five more UTV's purchased used on eBay. Any of my calls to customer support were for PP claims (the occasional bad receiver, LNB, switch, etc.). My first HR20 (Sept. 2006) was $299. My second one, about a year later, was $299. My third one, after the price was lowered to $199 was&#8230;$299! Well, actually I *****ed and moaned and they agreed to let me have one for $99. That is the only deal I've ever gotten - no free channels, no free hardware, no discounted packages, nothing! :nono2:


----------



## rahlquist

rudeney said:


> I guess either you two are very lucky, or I am very unlucky!


Make it 3, I was halfway into my 2 year from my free HR20-100 ($20 for profession deliver/install) and got a free SD DVR to replace the last non dvr on my account. As I log into the account today I can order yet another SD receiver or DVR for self install free.


----------



## ft800

When I subscribed to DIRECTV (I think it might be 2000 or 2002 but I can't remember) I bought a 3 LNB dish, standard receiver and standard Tivo from Circuit City. I even put in an extra hard drive in the Tivo. I've never had a time when I was out of contract, but it doesnt matter to me since I'm not leaving any time soon.

Since that time I have called, received and paid the following:

Called to replace standard receiver with HD receiver. Got HD receiver for free.

Called for HD Tivo to replace HD receiver. Received HD Tivo for $199.00.

Standard Tivo died, asked for Tivo to replace it. Recieved standard D* DVR for free.

Called for 5 LNB dish and HR20. Recived both for $20.00 shipping.

Called for HR2X to replace HD Tivo. Received HR21 and SWM LNB for free. This is the only time my commitment has not been extended.

Each time installation was included. Maybe I've been lucky, but I think they have been more than fair to me. I have no complaints about their service.


----------



## celticpride

As for the 2 year extension i inquired about if D* was to give me the free hddvr, even thouh ive been with D* for 14 years i like to keep my options open as erizon fios is available where i live. more than likely i'll stay with directv although they do things i dont like sometimes.for example abandoning tivo,yes they replaced my 3 tivos for free with3 HD dvrs but when 1 went bad 6 months later they replaced it with another hddvr D* extended my contract 2 more years after they told me they wouldnt do that,and yes i have the protection plan,plus still have problems with 1 of my hddvrs partial recordings ,audio dropouts and so on and so on.


----------



## dsheli

I got a HD DVR Plus for $40 dollars, but I had to sign a 24 month contract


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm eligible for a free HD DVR. I don't have HD yet but I'm considering getting one now because who knows what they will be offering at Christmas time when Santa will (hopefully) bring me a new TV. 
I've been with DTV since July 2003 so 5 years.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Stuart Sweet said:


> I should mention this, which I've recently become aware of...
> 
> The website link/redirect, and the information about it, was released before it was supposed to.
> 
> I would expect that the program will be in full swing in under a month.
> The webprecense is not until 8/20 even though the program will probably start earlier


Just a reminder that this program might start earlier than the 20th, and the website is expected available on the 20th as Stuart states.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Podkayne

I've been with DirecTV since September 1994...I wonder if there's anything special for the VERY loyal subscribers?


----------



## jcwest

OK, I do not want to start a "Firestorm" of complaints about what I haven't got yet. 
I'm usually one of those guys who seem to be the very last to get equipment and programing perks or at least a long time after everyone else.

Can't remember the year but I've had D* standard service quite a while before NFL Sunday Ticket was dropped from the C Band BUD dishes. 

At this point I'd rather not list the exact details, could be for fear of jinxing what I've gotten.

Not sure if what I got is the start of something or not but Saturday I got two e-mail notices from D* each stating a different amount of cash credit had been applied to my account and invited me to check my account on line, which I did.

I was pleasantly surprised when I checked under recent activity:

Credit for an HD DVR which I had paid for recently.
Credit for SuperFan package I had paid for.
Credit for the HD package.
Credit $10 x 12 Program Credit.
Got several Premium channels turned on @ $0.00 charge, no mention of for how long.

J C


----------



## Hdhead

jcwest said:


> OK, I do not want to start a "Firestorm" of complaints about what I haven't got yet.
> I'm usually one of those guys who seem to be the very last to get equipment and programing perks or at least a long time after everyone else.
> 
> Can't remember the year but I've had D* standard service quite a while before NFL Sunday Ticket was dropped from the C Band BUD dishes.
> 
> At this point I'd rather not list the exact details, could be for fear of jinxing what I've gotten.
> 
> Not sure if what I got is the start of something or not but Saturday I got two e-mail notices from D* each stating a different amount of cash credit had been applied to my account and invited me to check my account on line, which I did.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised when I checked under recent activity:
> 
> Credit for an HD DVR which I had paid for recently.
> Credit for SuperFan package I had paid for.
> Credit for the HD package.
> Credit $10 x 12 Program Credit.
> Got several Premium channels turned on @ $0.00 charge, no mention of for how long.
> 
> J C


You must be living the good life! Or they feel extremely sorry for you. Wow, without even asking. Good for you.


----------



## finaldiet

Got my two HR20's when they came out for free along with dish ,multi-switch,etc. customer since 2000.


----------



## stlcardsblues

sad thing is I do remember when I switched. May 1997 after havign enough of cablevision.


----------



## Seaking

rudeney said:


> I guess either you two are very lucky, or I am very unlucky! I've never gotten any sort of concession of "freebie" with D*. I did a self-install of retail-purchased equipment back in 1998. I added a retail-purchased Ultimate TV when they came out, then over the years I added five more UTV's purchased used on eBay. Any of my calls to customer support were for PP claims (the occasional bad receiver, LNB, switch, etc.). My first HR20 (Sept. 2006) was $299. My second one, about a year later, was $299. My third one, after the price was lowered to $199 was&#8230;$299! Well, actually I *****ed and moaned and they agreed to let me have one for $99. That is the only deal I've ever gotten - no free channels, no free hardware, no discounted packages, nothing! :nono2:


Sounds like another Rodney I have heard about!:lol:


----------



## rudeney

Seaking said:


> Sounds like another Rodney I have heard about!:lol:


Yeah! No respect! :nono2:


----------



## dcowboy7

Seaking said:



> Sounds like another Rodney I have heard about!:lol:


"last time i saw a mouth like that, it had a hook in it" -al czervik, caddyshack. :lol:


----------



## ahatten

I used my perk and ordered another HD DVR Plus. I was very happy to see that they sent me out an HR20-700, so I don't have to worry about an AM-21!


----------



## Hdhead

ahatten said:


> I used my perk and ordered another HD DVR Plus. I was very happy to see that they sent me out an HR20-700, so I don't have to worry about an AM-21!


Where did you get your perk notification? Mailing?


----------



## ahatten

Hdhead said:


> Where did you get your perk notification? Mailing?


Just logged into directv, went to add receiver and the saver was there. Some people see it, some don't. Also, it doesn't state which receiver you're gonna be receiving.....


----------



## wideglide36

I have been a customer since 2004 so I don't know if I qualify for any perks.
I have had the Premier package with MLB EI and have never missed a payment.

I just got the HD DVR HR-21 which cost me $99.00 and HD access.

I asked the CSR if I could get a waiver or at least a discount on the MLB superfan package since the season is almost over.

She said she could not do this.

I also asked if I could get the AM21 and she said I could if I paid $50.00.

I declined. So I'm batting .000.

So much for perks!


----------



## Ric

ahatten said:


> Just logged into directv, went to add receiver and the saver was there. Some people see it, some don't. Also, it doesn't state which receiver you're gonna be receiving.....


So is this the $99 HD-DVR deal? It shows on my account too and has been for a couple of weeks. Was about to buy then I saw this thread and thought I might wait until mid Aug to see if the new site gives me something different.


----------



## totoros

wideglide36 said:


> I have been a customer since 2004 so I don't know if I qualify for any perks.
> I have had the Premier package with MLB EI and have never missed a payment.
> 
> I just got the HD DVR HR-21 which cost me $99.00 and HD access.
> 
> I asked the CSR if I could get a waiver or at least a discount on the MLB superfan package since the season is almost over.
> 
> She said she could not do this.
> 
> I also asked if I could get the AM21 and she said I could if I paid $50.00.
> 
> I declined. So I'm batting .000.
> 
> So much for perks!


You have been a customer for over 3 years so I think you qualify but I don't think you can just ask for something specific. What you get is tied in to your years. Also, keep in mind the program hasn't officially started yet.


----------



## ahatten

Ric said:


> So is this the $99 HD-DVR deal? It shows on my account too and has been for a couple of weeks. Was about to buy then I saw this thread and thought I might wait until mid Aug to see if the new site gives me something different.


Correct. This was the $99 HD DVR deal. I HIGHLY doubt that they'd offer any more discount than that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## scubajbc

I just received (Monday) my Loyal Customer HR20-700 for $99 plus tax and free shipping (it is a refurb, 1 little scratch on the side, other that that, looks good) and it came with an RF remote 
I checked back on the site this morning and it STILL says I am eligible for a *FREE* SD Receiver, SD Recorder, HD Receiver or a *$99* HD Recorder even though I just got one.


----------



## ahatten

scubajbc said:


> I just received (Monday) my Loyal Customer HR20-700 for $99 plus tax and free shipping (it is a refurb, 1 little scratch on the side, other that that, looks good) and it came with an RF remote
> I checked back on the site this morning and it STILL says I am eligible for a *FREE* SD Receiver, SD Recorder, HD Receiver or a *$99* HD Recorder even though I just got one.


Not sure if mine is a refurb or not. Haven't had time to look at it that closely yet. It is still in the box.

My account also says the same as yours, but, even if I were to get another "free" receiver, that would still mean mirroring fees....


----------



## txtommy

Just logged into my account and noticed a new check box under 'E-mail subscriptions' that gives the option 'Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer.'


----------



## scubajbc

ahatten said:


> My account also says the same as yours, but, even if I were to get another "free" receiver, that would still mean mirroring fees....


If you are replacing an old receiver, it would be a wash


----------



## ahatten

scubajbc said:


> If you are replacing an old receiver, it would be a wash


Correct, but I only have a need for two receivers and both are "up to date" already, so there's no need for me to take up another offer.


----------



## ahatten

txtommy said:


> Just logged into my account and noticed a new check box under 'E-mail subscriptions' that gives the option 'Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer.'


Guess you missed this thread....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=135337


----------



## jorossian

Hdhead said:


> I have some insight into this. If you have been a sub for 10 years or more (I am) you will be eligible for a free HD DVR. Mailing due around 8/13.
> 
> Don't know anything about subs with less years of service.


Suppose you've been a customer for 13 years like me but already have an HDDVR. Will they send me another one for free? (I had to pay $199 for my HR20 when it first came out but in fairness they were kind enough to give me a free year of Sunday Ticket last year when I was ready to cancel so I forgive them

I'd love to get some reward for being one of the early adopters and never jumping ship. I remember installing my first single LNB dish on my parents roof back in the summer of 1995 and being sort of in awe of the whole thing when I got it aimed right and suddenly had this gorgeous picture on my TV with "NO WIRES!" :lol: Got NFL Sunday ticket that Fall and never looked back. It was such a novelty back then and I remember the neighbors were scratching their heads wondering what the hell I was doing putting a tiny little toy satellite dish on the roof.:lol:


----------



## txtommy

ahatten said:


> Guess you missed this thread....
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=135337


Sure did, but then I miss a lot of threads...


----------



## Richierich

Well, I have been a customer since 95 and I called and talked to a CSR who said I would get Showtime for free for a year or a discount or 2 free PPV movies a month and it would show up via my EBILL on August 9th.

I can use Showtime Free for a Year!!!

I also got 2 Free Receivers and a new 5LNB Slimline dish for free so I am very happy with Directv (this was to replace my HR10-250s which I kept and still are using)!!!


----------



## heisman

ahatten said:


> Guess you missed this thread....
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=135337


Since this one was first....


----------



## Araxen

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## ahatten

heisman said:


> Since this one was first....


Not true. This thread does mention about loyalty rewards, but the other post talks about logging into the DirecTV website and logging in for newsletter subscriptions....


----------



## jmr21

Does time served under Pegasus count towards my years as a DirecTV customer?


----------



## RandCfilm

jmr21 said:


> Does time served under Pegasus count towards my years as a DirecTV customer?


We should get double credit while we had to pay extra to Pegasu<ks for their right to bill for DirecTV. It took me a few years to figure out how to get out of paying $98 more per year. I got a P.O. box that was not in their territory, $23 / year for the P.O. box saved me $75/year on satellite bill.


----------



## 66stang351

txtommy said:


> Just logged into my account and noticed a new check box under 'E-mail subscriptions' that gives the option  'Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer.'


This showed up on my account yesterday as well.



heisman said:


> Since this one was first....


Exactly.



ahatten said:


> Not true. This thread does mention about loyalty rewards, but the other post talks about logging into the DirecTV website and logging in for newsletter subscriptions....


This thread is about Loyal Customer Perks...having a check box saying "Loyal Viewer Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer." show up in your account right after CSRs start talking about a reward program for loyal customers seems to fall right in line.


----------



## Dolly

Well I checked the box, but so far I have heard nothing :whatdidid But I have so much from D* now I'm not sure what they could offer me :lol:


----------



## FHSPSU67

The program doesn't start until 14 Aug, I believe.


----------



## mangust

When I go to "Add Receiver" I get an option to add any for free with the exception of the HD-DVR. That one is $99. Anybody knows if there is a commitment involved with any of these?


----------



## rahlquist

mangust said:


> When I go to "Add Receiver" I get an option to add any for free with the exception of the HD-DVR. That one is $99. Anybody knows if there is a commitment involved with any of these?


I just got an R16 using this offer and yes there was paperwork indicating the new commitment.


----------



## loudo

mangust said:


> When I go to "Add Receiver" I get an option to add any for free with the exception of the HD-DVR. That one is $99. Anybody knows if there is a commitment involved with any of these?


I would venture to say YES, 2 years with an HD-DVR. I got a deal when I added my second one and still had a two year commitment. No problem though, happy with my service.


----------



## Ken S

What do you think this means? 










We were one of the first customers to purchase from Amazon and every year we receive a little memento from them (coffee cup, gift certinficate, etc.). It's a nice idea.

If DirecTV does something like that it will probably go a long way in their battle to retain good customers. It's a lot cheaper to keep a customer than it is to get a new one.

It has to be well thought out though as I've also seen (from the inside) what happens when you roll out a program to your best customers and screw it up...that just gets ugly.


----------



## mangust

Ken S said:


> What do you think this means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were one of the first customers to purchase from Amazon and every year we receive a little memento from them (coffee cup, gift certinficate, etc.). It's a nice idea.
> 
> If DirecTV does something like that it will probably go a long way in their battle to retain good customers. It's a lot cheaper to keep a customer than it is to get a new one.
> 
> It has to be well thought out though as I've also seen (from the inside) what happens when you roll out a program to your best customers and screw it up...that just gets ugly.


Hmm... My first impression was that it looked like a piece of coal  
I sure hope there is something inside.


----------



## Upstream

Ken -- With the rising cost of fuel oil, a lump of coal is a pretty valuable gift. Much better than the plastic-dog-poo they sent me.


----------



## JLucPicard

mangust said:


> When I go to "Add Receiver" I get an option to add any for free with the exception of the HD-DVR. That one is $99. Anybody knows if there is a commitment involved with any of these?


There likely is a link in the listing for "Terms and Conditions" or something to that effect. That's where you will read that there WILL be a two year commitment with any DVR or HD or HD DVR purchase.


----------



## Ken S

Upstream said:


> Ken -- With the rising cost of fuel oil, a lump of coal is a pretty valuable gift. Much better than the plastic-dog-poo they sent me.


Upstream...I just let me three-year old play with it and a minute later I had...


----------



## wmj5

I have been with D* almost 13 yrs. the only thing they have ever gave me was when I went hd they gave me 6 months of hd ($9.99) per mo. after 6 months I had to get 2 more refur. receivers and then I told them I wanted a new one, and they tacked a 2 yr. commitment to it, so I took out the protection plan and I will keep it untill my commitment is up, and this so call 10 yr. gift I would almost bet it comes with a 2 yr. commitment, D* don't give too much away,btw, I had to pay $99.00 plus s/h on my hd receiver now I think they are free. when my commitment is up I think I will try some of that free stuff that floots though the air for a while.


----------



## malice95

Finally giving something back to its long term customers! 
Its about time. I've had a bunch of issues with direct over the years 
but I have stuck with them. Giving something back would be nice. 

Mike


----------



## Garry

scubajbc said:


> I just received (Monday) my Loyal Customer HR20-700 for $99 plus tax and free shipping (it is a refurb, 1 little scratch on the side, other that that, looks good) and it came with an RF remote
> I checked back on the site this morning and it STILL says I am eligible for a *FREE* SD Receiver, SD Recorder, HD Receiver or a *$99* HD Recorder even though I just got one.


It shows the same here. Last week I ordered the free HD receiver, and got it two days later. Only problem was that it wouldn't turn on, no power.  
Called and they are sending a replacement.

Has anyone got two receivers under the program?


----------



## Steveknj

mangust said:


> When I go to "Add Receiver" I get an option to add any for free with the exception of the HD-DVR. That one is $99. Anybody knows if there is a commitment involved with any of these?


Alas, when I go to add a receiver, looks like prices are normal, ie $199 for HD-DVR etc. I am a loyal customer for more than 5 yrs. Guess I"m just not a PRIVELIDGED customer


----------



## scubajbc

Garry said:


> It shows the same here. Last week I ordered the free HD receiver, and got it two days later. Only problem was that it wouldn't turn on, no power.
> Called and they are sending a replacement.
> 
> Has anyone got two receivers under the program?


I received the HR20 on Monday, but took me until Friday to run the second RG6 and activate it. I checked again Saturday and offer was back to normal ($69, $99, $99 and $199). So maybe the activation turned off the offer?

I wonder what would have happened if I ordered an H20 on Thursday? Free? $99? Or a phone call saying "Sorry, not gonna happen"?


----------



## FHSPSU67

Steveknj said:


> Alas, when I go to add a receiver, looks like prices are normal, ie $199 for HD-DVR etc. I am a loyal customer for more than 5 yrs. Guess I"m just not a PRIVELIDGED customer


Patience may be required here, I'm a 13 year customer and haven't seen it yet, but I'm confident they'll get around to us


----------



## JLucPicard

Steveknj said:


> Alas, when I go to add a receiver, looks like prices are normal, ie $199 for HD-DVR etc. I am a loyal customer for more than 5 yrs. Guess I"m just not a PRIVELIDGED customer


When is the last time you added a receiver or received a "goodie" (recurring credit, free movie channels or something like that)?

I've been a DirecTV customer since 1998. I did a Mover's Connection in April 2007. Between the time you started this thread and sometime last week, mine went from regular price for all receivers/DVRs to $99 for an HD DVR and all others free.


----------



## Dolly

loudo said:


> I would venture to say YES, 2 years with an HD-DVR. I got a deal when I added my second one and still had a two year commitment. No problem though, happy with my service.


I don't see how D* could have a Loyal Customer Perks program only for people not under a commitment  Seems to me if you are that Loyal of a Customer you are always buying and changing things so you are alway under a commitment. Unless this is just a ploy to get people that aren't under a commitment to become under a commitment  I hate to think that of D*, but that is the only thing that makes sense to me


----------



## scubajbc

Dolly said:


> I don't see how D* could have a Loyal Customer Perks program only for people not under a commitment  Seems to me if you are that Loyal of a Customer you are always buying and changing things so you are alway under a commitment. Unless this is just a ploy to get people that aren't under a commitment to become under a commitment  I hate to think that of D*, but that is the only thing that makes sense to me


I got the offer and I was 1 year into a new 2 year commitment with an H20 that I received in July of 2007. I'm sure it also has to do with how much you write your check out for every month.


----------



## loudo

Dolly said:


> I don't see how D* could have a Loyal Customer Perks program only for people not under a commitment  Seems to me if you are that Loyal of a Customer you are always buying and changing things so you are alway under a commitment. Unless this is just a ploy to get people that aren't under a commitment to become under a commitment  I hate to think that of D*, but that is the only thing that makes sense to me


This was last year, when the loyalty program was only a twinkle in someone's eye.


----------



## DCSholtis

Just checked and I could get an HD DVR for $99 and all the other boxes free.


----------



## bigref

DCSholtis said:


> Just checked and I could get an HD DVR for $99 and all the other boxes free.


Wish I could get one of those offers. I have never gotten anything free or reduced price and been with D since the 90's. Geeze, whats one have to do? :nono2:


----------



## Davenlr

Don't feel bad. I had to pay $500 for my Hughes E86, $299 for my HR20, $99 for my H20 to replace the E86, and close to $100 for my 5 lnb dish since their free installer refused to try to find a spot to mount it. I've been with them since the first week they were in business. My account number is >6000... I don't even try to get free stuff, they always tell me no.


----------



## igator99

Steveknj said:


> I was on the phone with customer service about some issues with the channels on the new sat, and while I was rebooting my DVR, the CSR started telling me about some loyal customer perks coming soon. I searched through the last few days of this forum and didn't see anything so I'll talk about it here. She told me that loyal customers will be getting perks based on time of service, so I asked her to give me an example and she mentioned that for someone like me with 6 yrs, I would be eligible for something like 12 free months of SHO/STARZ, or a rebate on the bill, or some equipment discounts. I was pyched!! She also mentioned a website (not up yet) with the url:
> 
> www.directv.com/thanks
> 
> This will have some information only available to loyal customers. She mentioned August 13th as the date this will begin and that we will either get an insert in our bill or a seperate mailing if you do autopay.
> 
> Personally, if this is true, I think it's about time that D* rewards their loyal customers without having to know the "tricks" on how to get discounts or flat out threatening to move to cable!!!
> 
> Anyone else here about this?


The page is gone!


----------



## JLucPicard

The page won't be there until the promotion actually begins (around the 13th according to the OP).


----------



## rahlquist

bigref said:


> Wish I could get one of those offers. I have never gotten anything free or reduced price and been with D since the 90's. Geeze, whats one have to do? :nono2:


Cant speak for D* but with most companies I have had dealings with, loyalty and good customer perks are weighted with all of the following playing in;

Referrals ++++
Time of Service +++
Amount of $ spent on recurring basis ++
Premium services that cost company 0 and make good profit +
Taking advantage of measures that cut costs (In D* case, phone lines hooked up and e-bill) ++
Frequency of late or slow pay ---
Frequency of human phone contact --
Frequency of physical service calls ----
Frequency of rudeness -

As you can see I have weighted the factors how I see their importance. Even paying your bill on the 24th ever month when its due the 25th doesn't earn you positives.


----------



## VenomsGirl

This will have some information only available to loyal customers. She mentioned August 13th as the date this will begin and that we will either get an insert in our bill or a seperate mailing if you do autopay.

Personally, if this is true, I think it's about time that D* rewards their loyal customers without having to know the "tricks" on how to get discounts or flat out threatening to move to cable!!!

Anyone else here about this?[/QUOTE]

 any customer who has been with dtv for 3+ years can go to website on or a little after 8-20-08 and sign up....the "gifts" each person gets are totally random. (ie, just because your neighbor gets 3 free ppv movies doesnt mean you will) only some ppl get the "loyal customer" you have to have paid your bill and be in good standing, havent been cut off in min svc in the last 6 months.


----------



## xrobmn

bigref said:


> Wish I could get one of those offers. I have never gotten anything free or reduced price and been with D since the 90's. Geeze, whats one have to do? :nono2:


I get two different prices depending on how I try to add a receiver.. I've been with D since Oct 07, so wasn't expecting much..

If I go into my account and say add a receiver, then they are all normal prices.. If I go into my setup (where it shows receivers) and click the "upgrade my receiver" link, then I see the HR2x for 99 and everything else is free.. So, might have to get into it that way to get the price.. maybe it's a fluke.. maybe it's my lucky day.. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## JLucPicard

Check it twice before you check out!


----------



## rudeney

xrobmn said:


> I get two different prices depending on how I try to add a receiver.. I've been with D since Oct 07, so wasn't expecting much..
> 
> If I go into my account and say add a receiver, then they are all normal prices.. If I go into my setup (where it shows receivers) and click the "upgrade my receiver" link, then I see the HR2x for 99 and everything else is free.. So, might have to get into it that way to get the price.. maybe it's a fluke.. maybe it's my lucky day..
> 
> Hope that helps!


Yes, I see the same thing. In fact, when I click "Add Receiver" from "My Setup", there is a notation (complete with a cute little Valentine's heart icon) stating "Special offer for valued customers". Everything is "$0.00" except the HD-DVR and it's $99. I selected the HD DVR and it shows in the cart for $99 with "Ship for Self Install" as the delivery option and free S&H. If I choose "Professional Installation", it's an *extra* $99 (so of course I chose "Ship for Self Install"). If I try to go back and add something else, the prices on the list are back to the normal charges (i.e. $99 higher - darn I wanted two at that price!). Anyhow, I completed the checkout, tax was added, and the ~$108 was charged to my AMEX on file. I guess I'll have a 4th HR2x in a few days.


----------



## xrobmn

rudeney said:


> Yes, I see the same thing. In fact, when I click "Add Receiver" from "My Setup", there is a notation (complete with a cute little Valentine's heart icon) stating "Special offer for valued customers". Everything is "$0.00" except the HD-DVR and it's $99. I selected the HD DVR and it shows in the cart for $99 with "Ship for Self Install" as the delivery option and free S&H. If I choose "Professional Installation", it's an *extra* $99 (so of course I chose "Ship for Self Install"). If I try to go back and add something else, the prices on the list are back to the normal charges (i.e. $99 higher - darn I wanted two at that price!). Anyhow, I completed the checkout, tax was added, and the ~$108 was charged to my AMEX on file. I guess I'll have a 4th HR2x in a few days.


Same here.. funny part is.. I go back in there today.. and I can still get the three receivers for free and HR-2x for $99 plus tax.. wonder how long that offer will be around.. ??

Or, D is sitting around and going "yes.. order more receivers.. we extend commitments.. and get $4.99 a month a receiver.. and they think they're getting a good deal" 

Either way.. I'm patiently waiting for my new HD-DVR


----------



## Ric

yes, if it is in your cart for $99 no more will show. You can remove it from your cart and specials show back up. Haven't ordered mine yet but will let you know after I order it if I can go back and get a 2nd for $99


----------



## waynebtx

Just looked at my account and everthing says $0.00 except the HDDVR that $99.00 may look into replaceing my wifes D11 with an HD receiver.


----------



## xrobmn

Ric said:


> yes, if it is in your cart for $99 no more will show.  You can remove it from your cart and specials show back up. Haven't ordered mine yet but will let you know after I order it if I can go back and get a 2nd for $99


I looked at my account a few minutes ago.. .. I ordered mine last night and it says shipped.. then I went to add receiver and I still have the deal for $99 and the others for free.. sweet..


----------



## jbuch

Steve Robertson said:


> Got you 96 for me


October 1994 here!


----------



## loudo

xrobmn said:


> I looked at my account a few minutes ago.. .. I ordered mine last night and it says shipped.. then I went to add receiver and I still have the deal for $99 and the others for free.. sweet..


Has the program actually started yet? :shrug:


----------



## willis3

I just checked, I can get a HD DVR for $99. All other receivers including SD DVR say $0.00.. sweet..

Now if I order another DVR will they just send it or make me have asomeone come out to install?


----------



## crxrocks

I was a loyal customer a couple of days ago and was eligible for the $99 HD DVR but today I am not.


----------



## xrobmn

loudo said:


> Has the program actually started yet? :shrug:


I don't know if this is the same as the loyalty program...

The link that was at the beginning of the thread still doesn't work.. Maybe they are being nice and offering discounted receivers to people that have been around a while (not even a year in my case.. must want me to have a 20 year comittment  )


----------



## willis3

xrobmn said:


> I don't know if this is the same as the loyalty program...
> 
> The link that was at the beginning of the thread still doesn't work.. Maybe they are being nice and offering discounted receivers to people that have been around a while (not even a year in my case.. must want me to have a 20 year comittment  )


I only have in 3 years


----------



## Sirshagg

willis3 said:


> I just checked, I can get a HD DVR for $99. All other receivers including SD DVR say $0.00.. sweet..
> 
> Now if I order another DVR will they just send it or make me have asomeone come out to install?


Sweet - same here.
I also just noticed that I have an SD DVR on my account that I have not used in a long long time, gotta get rid of that.


----------



## sacalait

xrobmn said:


> I don't know if this is the same as the loyalty program...
> 
> The link that was at the beginning of the thread still doesn't work.. Maybe they are being nice and offering discounted receivers to people that have been around a while (not even a year in my case.. must want me to have a 20 year comittment  )


Earlier in the thread, it was mentioned that the link wouldn't be up til on or about the 20th although the program would start on the 13th.

As far as being around a while to get special deals, 11 years with no free upgrades, no service calls, no disconnects or lates and no interuptions in service doesn't warrant loyalty either, so don't fret.


----------



## ck42

Just called about this. I've been with them since 2001.
She originally offered the $100 (HD DVR for $99)...but I declined. Said I'd rather stay with my lowly S1 Directivo....which is almost true!

She then said she could do better and offered the HD DVR for free, *IF* I went ahead now and paid with credit card the $99 plus S/H/tax...and then they would issue a $99 credit back to my account. 
HR20 or HR21.
Besides the OTA capability, should I care which one I get?
Is there any greater likelihood of which one I'll end up getting?


----------



## curt8403

ck42 said:


> Just called about this. I've been with them since 2001.
> She originally offered the $100 (HD DVR for $99)...but I declined. Said I'd rather stay with my lowly S1 Directivo....which is almost true!
> 
> She then said she could do better and offered the HD DVR for free, *IF* I went ahead now and paid with credit card the $99 plus S/H/tax...and then they would issue a $99 credit back to my account.
> HR20 or HR21.
> Besides the OTA capability, should I care which one I get?
> Is there any greater likelihood of which one I'll end up getting?


99% HR21


----------



## Dolly

ck42 said:


> Just called about this. I've been with them since 2001.
> She originally offered the $100 (HD DVR for $99)...but I declined. Said I'd rather stay with my lowly S1 Directivo....which is almost true!
> 
> She then said she could do better and offered the HD DVR for free, *IF* I went ahead now and paid with credit card the $99 plus S/H/tax...and then they would issue a $99 credit back to my account.
> HR20 or HR21.
> Besides the OTA capability, should I care which one I get?
> Is there any greater likelihood of which one I'll end up getting?


Yes, but are you 100% sure they will issue you a $99 credit


----------



## kakster

If they are working with you and say they'll give the credit, they absolutely will.
This is how I got my original upgrade to 2 HR20s for $20 last year. They charged $198 then credited it right back.
(The $20 was shipping on top of the $198.)


----------



## Boston Fan

kakster said:


> If they are working with you and say they'll give the credit, they absolutely will.


ZOOM!


----------



## IcedOmega13

Boston Fan said:


> ZOOM!


Don't believe the rep, check your Directv.com the billing is in real time. Call shenanigans if not


----------



## Steveknj

rudeney said:


> Yes, I see the same thing. In fact, when I click "Add Receiver" from "My Setup", there is a notation (complete with a cute little Valentine's heart icon) stating "Special offer for valued customers". Everything is "$0.00" except the HD-DVR and it's $99. I selected the HD DVR and it shows in the cart for $99 with "Ship for Self Install" as the delivery option and free S&H. If I choose "Professional Installation", it's an *extra* $99 (so of course I chose "Ship for Self Install"). If I try to go back and add something else, the prices on the list are back to the normal charges (i.e. $99 higher - darn I wanted two at that price!). Anyhow, I completed the checkout, tax was added, and the ~$108 was charged to my AMEX on file. I guess I'll have a 4th HR2x in a few days.


I'm not seeing the cute little heart or any discounts on the equipment by doing it your way. For the record, I've been a loyal customer for about 6 yrs. The last deal I had was probably about this time last yr where I got 3 months of CInemax free (and in fact, they never cancelled it after 3 months, had to do that myself). When I got my HD TV Dec of 2006, I threatened to leave for cable and got a discount on my HR20. So it's been more than a year since I've gotten anything. Luckily I don't NEED any equipment right now, so I'm not TOO disappointed, but I'm hoping the loyal customer deal happens as I was told, because it would be nice to pick up a yr of Starz or Showtime for free.


----------



## GodisGreat79

I just got an HD reciever for free, they are coming Aug, 23rd to install it.


----------



## paulman182

I'm not seeing anything either. I got an R22 free a few months ago as a Field Trial participant, and I hope that doesn't count against my "freebies"--I'd really like another HD DVR.


----------



## wohlfie

crxrocks said:


> I was a loyal customer a couple of days ago and was eligible for the $99 HD DVR but today I am not.


Same- The discounts disappeared for me last Friday...I actually still have a SD DVR in my cart at the zero dollar price.....just not sure I want it...probably gonna go all HD soon...


----------



## tf92

wohlfie said:


> Same- The discounts disappeared for me last Friday...I actually still have a SD DVR in my cart at the zero dollar price.....just not sure I want it...probably gonna go all HD soon...


I am not sure the discounts will appear after you have added one to your cart and leave it there. I have looked the last few days and I have not had any discounts but I added a receiver just to see what it would do and I had a receiver in their for $0 so I removed it and my discounts showed back up.


----------



## rudeney

xrobmn said:


> I looked at my account a few minutes ago.. .. I ordered mine last night and it says shipped.. then I went to add receiver and I still have the deal for $99 and the others for free.. sweet..


Yep - same here! Apparently, if add a receiver to my cart, I lose the offers, but once it leaves my cart - either by removing it or completing the order - the offer comes back. It's definitely a bug in the system. The only question is which functionality is evidence of the bug - the fact that I can't add but one loyalty discounted receiver to my cart, or that I can select multiple loyalty discounted receivers but they have to be on separate orders?


----------



## wohlfie

tf92 said:


> I am not sure the discounts will appear after you have added one to your cart and leave it there. I have looked the last few days and I have not had any discounts but I added a receiver just to see what it would do and I had a receiver in their for $0 so I removed it and my discounts showed back up.


D'oh!....should have thought of that!


----------



## bhyde

tf92 said:


> I am not sure the discounts will appear after you have added one to your cart and leave it there. I have looked the last few days and I have not had any discounts but I added a receiver just to see what it would do and I had a receiver in their for $0 so I removed it and my discounts showed back up.


I ordered the FREE HD receiver then checked out, then went right back and got a FREE SD DVR. Yesterday a R16 and a H20 was sitting on my doorstep  . Problem is, it looks like I used all pretty hearts up because the prices have reverted back to normal. I should have grabbed the $99 HD DVR when I could even if I don't have another HD TV yet....


----------



## Steve Robertson

I saw my little hearts and the 99.00 HD DVR but I am all set I have 2 free ones already.

Maybe they could send me Tanya for a weekend


----------



## Curtis0620

Steve Robertson said:


> I saw my little hearts and the 99.00 HD DVR but I am all set I have 2 free ones already.
> 
> Maybe they could send me Tanya for a weekend


I wonder how many hearts you need for that? :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Steve Robertson

Curtis0620 said:


> I wonder how many hearts you need for that? :eek2: :eek2:


I don't know but she has 2 lovely one's


----------



## Sing1gniS

curt8403 said:


> 99% HR21


I'm in the 1%! Believe it or not, I received a HR20 today. It is refurbished, but no cosmetic damage.


----------



## robdec

No love for me  Still shows as $199


----------



## curt8403

robdec said:


> No love for me  Still shows as $199


3+ years?


----------



## jjeeffff

I am a customer going back to Feb 1999 and I saw no special deals for a dvr on my account either, so I called and flat out asked for a free hd dvr and the lady says let me see what I can do for you, comes back a minute later and says no problem but I had to pay the $20 shipping. They are even going to send an installer after I told her its no problem to install it myself. 
So I basically got a HD dvr and installation for $20, and while I was on the phone I ordered NHL Center Ice and she gave me a 10 dollar a month for 6 month credit for signing up for CI. She was also upfront about the 2 year contract, which I already knew about, but I remember some people on this forum with contract issues.


----------



## willardcpa

Steveknj said:


> .... For the record, I've been a loyal customer for about 6 yrs. .... I threatened to leave for cable....


Looks to me like these are mutually exclusive.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Customer since 1997 and no perks here they couldn't even throw in SuperFan this year for me.


----------



## PPW

Well, I just got off the phone with a Directv CSR. I had called inquiring about any special offers they might be running to subscribe to the Sports Pack service.She told me that presently there were none for existing customers, but since I was a "valued" customer, she offered me the Sports Pack for $2/month for the next 6 months (of course I jumped on it). She also threw in 3 months of Showtime for *FREE*, and again I was happy to accept.

I then logged into the website & sure enough my account has already been changed to reflect the new channels & my bill went up $2.60. It also mentions that I have a *6 Mo Spec Discount* credit of $10.00, so everything the lady told me was true.

So for all the bad stories people have with CSRs, I had a good experience. I guess it pays to be nice & just ask...never know what you'll get.


----------



## willis3

So if I order a DVR will they send it or make an installer come out? I am all set for another DVR ran a second cable from multiswitch awhile ago..


----------



## curt8403

willis3 said:


> So if I order a DVR will they send it or make an installer come out? I am all set for another DVR ran a second cable from multiswitch awhile ago..


THEY can drop kick it to you (Opps) meant Drop Ship it


----------



## willis3

curt8403 said:


> THEY can drop kick it to you (Opps) meant Drop Ship it


So they will do that?


----------



## rahlquist

willis3 said:


> So they will do that?


yes the free R16 SD dvr I got came fedex no install was included


----------



## JLucPicard

I think there may be an option/drop down box when you order where you can choose "professional installation" or to have it shipped. Not sure if that's available to everyone or all the time.


----------



## Dolly

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Customer since 1997 and no perks here they couldn't even throw in SuperFan this year for me.


I've been with D* since 1995 and I'm not seeing anything special on my account on D*'s website either :whatdidid


----------



## dmurphy

Steve Robertson said:


> I saw my little hearts and the 99.00 HD DVR but I am all set I have 2 free ones already.


Where did you 'see' the little hearts? Did I miss something?


----------



## or270

curt8403 said:


> THEY can drop kick it to you (Opps) meant Drop Ship it


!rolling

If you choose professional install the charge is $99.00 extra.


----------



## sacalait

I still don't have any deals offered to me. In fact, has anyone else noticed that if you try to order online it says it has added HD service to your invoice for $9.99 and gives you an estimated new cost for your Directv bill. I already have the Plus HD/DVR package so why would I need HD Package. Hopefully it would auto delete after it gets into the system.


----------



## bigref

Been with DirecTV since 1994, pay on time, have had HD since it was just a few channels. Want an HD-DVR bad, but not for $199


----------



## bobkatF

I've been on DirecTV for a long time - no pink hearts for me. 

Just wondering - would "auto-pay" make me a member in better standing? That's the only thing I can imagine.


----------



## robdec

curt8403 said:


> 3+ years?


4+ years and nothing. My co-worker signed up the same time I did and he has the hearts.


----------



## ktk0117

JLucPicard said:


> The page won't be there until the promotion actually begins (around the 13th according to the OP).


I've been tryin these links for tha past coupe days, and I get this error:

*The page cannot be found.

The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
*

Any other way to access these wonderful deals?


----------



## ansky

robdec said:


> 4+ years and nothing. My co-worker signed up the same time I did and he has the hearts.


Where are people seeing these hearts? 
Anyway, I would hope there are other perks besides discounted receivers. Not everyone has a need for 20 DVRs in their house.


----------



## FHSPSU67

bobkatF said:


> I've been on DirecTV for a long time - no pink hearts for me.
> 
> Just wondering - would "auto-pay" make me a member in better standing? That's the only thing I can imagine.


Nah, I've been w/ Directv since 1995 and been on auto-pay since it started.
Nada!


----------



## rahlquist

ansky said:


> Where are people seeing these hearts?
> Anyway, I would hope there are other perks besides discounted receivers. Not everyone has a need for 20 DVRs in their house.


Sorry for the tight crop but you get the idea. The steps to see them are;
Go to Directv.com
Click MY account
Login
Click on My setup then Add Receiver

And the attached is the screen I see.


----------



## xrobmn

ansky said:


> Where are people seeing these hearts?
> Anyway, I would hope there are other perks besides discounted receivers. Not everyone has a need for 20 DVRs in their house.


Seeing them here.. when you click add receiver or upgrade equipment from your setup screen..

Been with them 11 months.. autopay.. and ordered two receivers this way (don't hate me.. hate the website..<G>)

maybe a fluke in the system.. either way, the Fedex guy just dropped them off


----------



## richlife

xrobmn said:


> Seeing them here.. when you click add receiver or upgrade equipment from your setup screen..
> 
> Been with them 11 months.. autopay.. and ordered two receivers this way (don't hate me.. hate the website..<G>)
> 
> maybe a fluke in the system.. either way, the Fedex guy just dropped them off


My, my. Been a customer since 1994, but no hearts, no special offers. Does that mean I should threaten them? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rahlquist

xrobmn said:


> Seeing them here.. when you click add receiver or upgrade equipment from your setup screen..
> 
> Been with them 11 months.. autopay.. and ordered two receivers this way (don't hate me.. hate the website..<G>)
> 
> maybe a fluke in the system.. either way, the Fedex guy just dropped them off


Interesting, note that I dont have the HD reciever that you have?


----------



## xrobmn

rahlquist said:


> Interesting, note that I dont have the HD reciever that you have?


That is kind of odd..


----------



## Bofurley

I have been a customer since dirt was clean - Still no heart or special offer!


----------



## ansky

It probably doesn't matter how long you have been a customer, but how much money you spend monthly.


----------



## Argee

Been with them since 96, bill is over 100 a month, had a five dollar off for 6 months 3 years ago and no other freebies before or since, never late on payment and I have no heats and no discounted equipment offered. 
WHat the heck kind of criteria are they using?


----------



## Steve615

xrobmn said:


> Seeing them here.. when you click add receiver or upgrade equipment from your setup screen..
> 
> Been with them 11 months.. autopay.. and ordered two receivers this way (don't hate me.. hate the website..<G>)
> 
> maybe a fluke in the system.. either way, the Fedex guy just dropped them off


I see the same offers when I log into our online account too.


----------



## rahlquist

If you dont like that you dont see the offers call them and politely ask what kind of special offers youre eligible for, maybe dont even take their first offer.


----------



## tf92

I just ordered a SD DVR Receiver($0) for a kids room and when I go back to add a receiver the offers are still there.


----------



## Steve615

tf92 said:


> I just ordered a SD DVR Receiver($0) for a kids room and when I go back to add a receiver the offers are still there.


:welcome_s to the forums and congrats on that good deal.


----------



## ktk0117

I don't see any of that, no hearts, and they have the balls to want $69.00 for a standard receiver!!

I have been with them for 4 years, never late, upper package, DVR fee, HD fee, Showtime with 4 boxes total, and I'm not entitled to anything? 

How strange


----------



## tf92

Steve615 said:


> :welcome_s to the forums and congrats on that good deal.


Thanks for the welcome. I only have one HD TV in the house so I am not ready to upgrade to HD so I said hey why not since I have no plans of leaving DirecTV anytime soon. I actually needed another receiver anyway where I can move the D10 to a bonus room above the garage.


----------



## Upstream




----------



## Steve615

tf92 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I only have one HD TV in the house so I am not ready to upgrade to HD so I said hey why not since I have no plans of leaving DirecTV anytime soon. I actually needed another receiver anyway where I can move the D10 to a bonus room above the garage.


You're welcome and enjoy the forums.There is *alot* of information to be found in the many various threads on here. 
We currently have two HR20-700 HD DVRs set up.But,after viewing the options/offers on our account today,we may be adding a third HD DVR to our account in the near future.


----------



## Sully

Upstream said:


>


Sorry - it looks like you have to pay extra to subsidize those that are getting the deals! :lol:


----------



## loudo

Sully said:


> Sorry - it looks like you have to pay extra to subsidize those that are getting the deals! :lol:


Have you been bad this year? !rolling


----------



## frogg

I have premier, 2 HD DVRs, 2 other receivers, have been a customer since the Primestar days, never been late on a payment. No hearts, no deals, no love.


----------



## paulman182

It seems as with CSR phone responses, there is a randomness to the website.

It appears that recent deals can eliminate you from getting a discount now...but you randomly might not get one anyway!


----------



## rudeney

Got my $99 HR20 today (yes, it’s an HR20-700 refurb). I noticed on the website, even before I activated the new box, that I have no more “love” – all additional receivers are back to normal prices. I guess someone at D* figured out the bug and fixed it.


----------



## xrobmn

rudeney said:


> Got my $99 HR20 today (yes, it's an HR20-700 refurb). I noticed on the website, even before I activated the new box, that I have no more "love" - all additional receivers are back to normal prices. I guess someone at D* figured out the bug and fixed it.


Funny.. my two receivers showed up today.. I wsent back to see if the offers are still there.. they are.. (free SD receiver, SD DVR, HD receiver.. and 99 dollar HD-DVR).. So, for giggles and grins, I went to order another HD recevier.. hit select.. and added it and wall ethernet adapters to my account and no way to get rid of them.. THink they have a programming issue (that some of us bad people took advantage of)

Anoither funny thing. says HD access has been added to my account.. I already have it.. weird..


----------



## Dolly

Upstream said:


>


I agree because that isn't what I see either  But was it ever cleared up if the program wasn't for people under a commitment? Which I am.


----------



## BlueSnake

Dolly said:


> I agree because that isn't what I see either  But was it ever cleared up if the program wasn't for people under a commitment? Which I am.


I'm under a commitment and I have the specials available.


----------



## Dolly

BlueSnake said:


> I'm under a commitment and I have the specials available.


D* doesn't love me :crying_sa


----------



## Upstream

Dolly said:


> I agree because that isn't what I see either  But was it ever cleared up if the program wasn't for people under a commitment? Which I am.


Supposedly people under commitments still get the perks. I am not under a commitment, but DirecTV's computer thinks I am (despite notes on my account indicating my correct commitment date).

But I think the computer takes into account "perks" you've "received" in the past, even if they aren't perks you received.

DirecTV's computer thinks I have received several hundreds of dollars worth of perks in the past two years, because everytime DirecTV corrected a billing mistake on my account, they counted the fix as a freebie, instead of as an error correction.

So although DirecTV hasn't actually raised equipment prices on me (as I showed in my doctored picture above), it certainly feels that way. DirecTV makes lots of mistakes on my account, and I get punished again for their errors by not being eligible for discounts that I would have otherwise received. So while others are receiving free or $99 HD-DVRs, DirecTV wants me to pay $199 plus $99 installation.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Sins of omission are worse than sins of commission


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Dolly said:


> D* doesn't love me :crying_sa


Me either


----------



## Bofurley

I spend 120.00 monthly!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I get what I pay for...and occasionally, a few things extra.

Greed is not a good thing. 

*That is, unless you can get away with it... *:lol:


----------



## purtman

Rather than complain, call D*. I called, spoke to a CSR and had more available perks than what I could see on the screen.


----------



## Drew2k

I know I've been one of DIRECTV's best customers for years but at the moment I have no Hearts visible when I go to the add equipment page, and I understand that, because in the last 12 months I had two receivers replaced through the protection plan and got a free upgrade on my HR10, and got 12 months of $5 off my account because of a screw-up with my account when a receiver was being activated. I asked them to remove that credit, because they fixed the issues, but it's still there. Considering what I've gotten, I think they are already rewarding me for being a loyal customer...


----------



## FHSPSU67

I was thinking last night and wondering if maybe these latest Loyalty Perks are tied to your individual anniversary dates, thus spreading them out over 12 months??? In that case I will know more in November


----------



## jhart05

I can still get the deals today.

I've had D* for just over three years.


----------



## Grentz

Why are you guys all talking about receiver discounts in here? This is supposed to be about the new loyal customer perks program!

Where we hopefully will get free programming and such.

and BTW, where is it? Didnt people say the 14th was the day?


----------



## BlueSnake

Grentz said:


> Why are you guys all talking about receiver discounts in here? This is supposed to be about the new loyal customer perks program!
> 
> Where we hopefully will get free programming and such.
> 
> and BTW, where is it? Didnt people say the 14th was the day?


It did start on the 14th, but it won't be available on the web site until the 20th.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jhart05 said:


> I can still get the deals today.
> 
> I've had D* for just over three years.


Welcome to DBSTalk....land of opportunity, information, assistance, and occasional craziness.


----------



## Hdhead

I was told to expect a mailing around 8/13 with the NEW program. So far no love.


----------



## loudo

Hdhead said:


> I was told to expect a mailing around 8/13 with the NEW program. So far no love.


Just courious; what made you expect that?


----------



## VenomsGirl

Hi and hello, faithful D* customers!! just wanted to clarify a few things for you guys...the loyal customer offers are for anyone with 3+ yrs service and good payment history, the website will be up and running soon it is www.directv.com/thanks you will be able to check it out Aug. 20th 2008

   Hope This Helps


----------



## FHSPSU67

Thanks!
Any info helps this insatiable info happy forum!


----------



## rudeney

Drew2k said:


> I know I've been one of DIRECTV's best customers for years but at the moment I have no Hearts visible when I go to the add equipment page, and I understand that, because in the last 12 months I had two receivers replaced through the protection plan and got a free upgrade on my HR10, and got 12 months of $5 off my account because of a screw-up with my account when a receiver was being activated. I asked them to remove that credit, because they fixed the issues, but it's still there. Considering what I've gotten, I think they are already rewarding me for being a loyal customer...


I've been with D* over 10 years. I have been under a commitment for the last three years and over the last two, I have added three HR20's and an H20 (one HR added just a few months ago). I just got through with one set of credits to fix a billing error and I'm still getting a $10/mo credit for a few months (an issue to complex to explain here). I had a CSR just a few weeks back tell me that I didn't qualify for any deals, but I had the "loyal customer offer". Maybe it's just sort of "random"?


----------



## rudeney

FHSPSU67 said:


> I was thinking last night and wondering if maybe these latest Loyalty Perks are tied to your individual anniversary dates, thus spreading them out over 12 months??? In that case I will know more in November


I noticed a new check box under "Email Subscriptions" on "My Account":

_Loyal Viewer - Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer._


----------



## Kentstater

10 days till 3 years, I'll take the day off work to wait for my perks!

:goofygrin :goofygrin :goofygrin :goofygrin


----------



## Dolly

rudeney said:


> I noticed a new check box under "Email Subscriptions" on "My Account":
> 
> _Loyal Viewer - Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer._


That has been there for a while. It was mentioned in another thread. I think my situation is the same as another poster mentioned. D* has messed up some things on me and on the one hand they fixed things, but also gave me a credit. Which was nice of them at the time, but now I bet it is being held against me for any offers  I don't think credits they give for their mistakes should be held against me, but on the other hand they didn't have to give me credits in the first place so I guess you could say it is a wash. So I shouldn't complain


----------



## rudeney

Dolly said:


> rudeney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a new check box under "Email Subscriptions" on "My Account":
> 
> _Loyal Viewer - Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer._
> 
> 
> 
> That has been there for a while. It was mentioned in another thread. I think my situation is the same as another poster mentioned. D* has messed up some things on me and on the one hand they fixed things, but also gave me a credit. Which was nice of them at the time, but now I bet it is being held against me for any offers  I don't think credits they give for their mistakes should be held against me, but on the other hand they didn't have to give me credits in the first place so I guess you could say it is a wash. So I shouldn't complain
Click to expand...

OK, I don't look at that part of "My Account" very often and just happened to notice it. I guess I won't see anything until next year, though, as my anniversary is in April.

Now that I know credits are held "against", I will certainly make sure of two things - if it's a billing error, that it be fixed as an appropriate bill correction and not a credit. If I am being given a credit as a "gift", I'll make sure I get exactly what was promised because it might keep me from getting something else.


----------



## Xram

VenomsGirl said:


> Hi and hello, faithful D* customers!! just wanted to clarify a few things for you guys...the loyal customer offers are for anyone with 3+ yrs service and good payment history, the website will be up and running soon it is www.directv.com/thanks you will be able to check it out Aug. 20th 2008
> 
> Hope This Helps


Thanks Venom, much appreciated.


----------



## Steve615

VenomsGirl said:


> Hi and hello, faithful D* customers!! just wanted to clarify a few things for you guys...the loyal customer offers are for anyone with 3+ yrs service and good payment history, the website will be up and running soon it is www.directv.com/thanks you will be able to check it out Aug. 20th 2008
> 
> Hope This Helps


:welcome_s to the site and thanks much for the info.


----------



## Crunchy

I've been a D* customer since 1998. The only "Perk" I ever received was they replaced my access card after they sent a destruct signal that nuked the card. I don't recall the year now. It was probably 2001. They were sending ECM signals. This caused my receiver to die in the middle of the day while I was watching a financial network. This was not the famous "black Sunday". But it was kind of around that same time.

My receiver was not hacked. My access card was not hacked. When I called about the "call 800-xxx" message on the screen, they told me the access card "wore out". :sure:  

My account is always paid on time because it is set up for automatic CC payment. My credit report shows "always on time". I have only one credit card. I have no debt. I have lived in the same home I own free and clear for fifteen years. 

I don't know how they chose who gets perks, but it is certainly not as simple as a ten years of consumer loyalty on an always paid on time account.

I think I would have done better to switch providers from time to time.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Crunchy said:


> I don't know how they chose who gets perks, but it is certainly not as simple as a ten years of consumer loyalty on an always paid on time account.
> 
> I think I would have done better to switch providers from time to time.


Please read the post above by Venomsgirl and then check the website she provides on Aug 20, this coming Wednesday.


----------



## DMRI2006

JLucPicard said:


> I think there may be an option/drop down box when you order where you can choose "professional installation" or to have it shipped. Not sure if that's available to everyone or all the time.


Yeah I had that option when I just ordered a free HD receiver this afternoon...I hadn't checked my account in a while and saw the "Valued Customer" prices of $0.00 across the board for the various receivers except the HD-DVR (which was $99). I was hoping to grab a third HD box for the spare bedroom so this couldn't have come at a better time.

On the checkout page you had either "Professional Installation" or "Ship To/Self-Installation" options, and obviously I chose the latter.


----------



## JLucPicard

Just a question...

I saw the other thread about the "Loyal Customer" check box thing the same day it was posted, and I immediately went in and checked the box.

For those that do NOT seem to have the $0.00 & $99.99 upgrade offers, did you check that check box? In reading the posts, it seems like there's a question mark in who gets offers and who doesn't (conspiracy thorists need not reply), but I'm wondering if it's as simple as something like that (though I really doubt it)?

[For a point of reference, it was still several days after I had checked that box before I saw my offers switch from normal to "loyalty" pricing, so have no reason to believe they are tied, or that by checking the box would cause an immediate change in the prices.]

Just curious.


----------



## gpg

JLucPicard said:


> Just a question...
> 
> I saw the other thread about the "Loyal Customer" check box thing the same day it was posted, and I immediately went in and checked the box.
> 
> For those that do NOT seem to have the $0.00 & $99.99 upgrade offers, did you check that check box? In reading the posts, it seems like there's a question mark in who gets offers and who doesn't (conspiracy thorists need not reply), but I'm wondering if it's as simple as something like that (though I really doubt it)?
> 
> [For a point of reference, it was still several days after I had checked that box before I saw my offers switch from normal to "loyalty" pricing, so have no reason to believe they are tied, or that by checking the box would cause an immediate change in the prices.]
> 
> Just curious.


I checked the box several days ago, and I've been a DirecTV sub for over 12 years, but I'm not seeing any of the "hearts" offers.


----------



## Crunchy

DMRI2006 said:


> Yeah I had that option when I just ordered a free HD receiver this afternoon...I hadn't checked my account in a while and saw the "Valued Customer" prices of $0.00 across the board for the various receivers except the HD-DVR (which was $99). I was hoping to grab a third HD box for the spare bedroom so this couldn't have come at a better time.
> 
> On the checkout page you had either "Professional Installation" or "Ship To/Self-Installation" options, and obviously I chose the latter.


Is this option offered for a system that already had an HD dish? Or is the option for self-install offered to SD only subscribers? CSR says they will not drop ship the dish.


----------



## JLucPicard

Any dish upgrade needs to have an installation scheduled unless you purchase the dish through another source and have it installed/install it yourself. DirecTV will only provide the dish upgrade through the installers.


----------



## rudeney

I just went to look at my online bill and noticed that the new “loyalty” HD-DVR I paid $99 for is listed as “additional receiver” and not “leased receiver”. I believe someone else mentioned the CSR told him during activation that this would be owned and not leased. Interesting…


----------



## rahlquist

rudeney said:


> I just went to look at my online bill and noticed that the new "loyalty" HD-DVR I paid $99 for is listed as "additional receiver" and not "leased receiver". I believe someone else mentioned the CSR told him during activation that this would be owned and not leased. Interesting&#8230;


I would say thats mislabeled. All equipment even if 'purchased' at BestBuy or Costco is leased.


----------



## Dolly

JLucPicard said:


> Just a question...
> 
> I saw the other thread about the "Loyal Customer" check box thing the same day it was posted, and I immediately went in and checked the box.
> 
> For those that do NOT seem to have the $0.00 & $99.99 upgrade offers, did you check that check box? In reading the posts, it seems like there's a question mark in who gets offers and who doesn't (conspiracy thorists need not reply), but I'm wondering if it's as simple as something like that (though I really doubt it)?
> 
> [For a point of reference, it was still several days after I had checked that box before I saw my offers switch from normal to "loyalty" pricing, so have no reason to believe they are tied, or that by checking the box would cause an immediate change in the prices.]
> 
> Just curious.


I went to the site and checked the box as soon as I read the thread. And so far nothing :whatdidid But as I said in another post I think that because I have received credits for past problems I won't get the deal on the receivers. And I don't know if when the "loyalty program" is actually started, if the credits will be held against me or not


----------



## finaldiet

I checked my account a few days ago and saw hearts on everything they had listed. I believe it was under upgrade equipment. There was two things you could click in your account and I tried both. They had a heart for an HD DVR for $99. There was about 5-6 items with hearts. Like to get it but can't afford right now. Would be nice to be able to get the new HR22-100.


----------



## BillP2R

I'd like to take advantage of this program to update my two antique SD receivers and add another, but I need to wait until I can be sure that what I get will be SWM capable, since I will need to get a SWM dish setup to be able to use DVR upgrades over existing cable runs (and I don't want to be adding any more cable runs).

Any ideas as to how long I'll have to wait?

------------------------- Bill


----------



## Carl Newman

BillP2R said:


> Any ideas as to how long I'll have to wait?
> 
> ------------------------- Bill


RobertE posted info on this in the Installation forum http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136507

Carl


----------



## or270

The SD receivers that I got were R16-300 which are SWM capable.


----------



## dcowboy7

so its past aug 13...did this start ?


----------



## FHSPSU67

See post #260 of this thread by Venomsgirl.


----------



## dcowboy7

dcowboy7 said:


> so its past aug 13...did this start ?





FHSPSU67 said:


> See post #260 of this thread b Venomsgirl.


post 260 thats funny :lol: ....ok aug 20....thanks.


----------



## rudeney

rahlquist said:


> I would say thats mislabeled. All equipment even if 'purchased' at BestBuy or Costco is leased.


It could be a mistake (yeah, I know hard to believe that D* would make a mistake ), but it is on my account as owned. Another forum member mentioned the same thing - he said the CSR that activated it said it was being listed as owned. Of course they may someday realize the mistake and fix it, or maybe it's not a mistake at all. In fact, I got to thinking&#8230;maybe they are doing this for PP subs. Maybe they're sending us their old, crappy failure-prone refurbs so that when they do fail, we'll have them replaced and AIG WarrantyGuard (the company that manages the PP) will be the one to foot the bill instead of D*.

Oh, and as for all receivers being leased, that's not true. If you had an owned receiver to fail, and you had it replaced under the PP, it's replaced with an owned receiver. My two UTV's were replaced with owned R15's under the PP. Many people have had failed HR10-250's replaced with owned HR20's under the PP.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Sirshagg said:


> Perhaps it's this:
> http://www.directv.com/thanks
> 
> Which turns into this:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp


I just tried the links and web page not found.


----------



## FHSPSU67

BubblePuppy said:


> I just tried the links and web page not found.


Not available til Wednesday.


----------



## BubblePuppy

FHSPSU67 said:


> Not available til Wednesday.


Ah....thanks.


----------



## DMRI2006

Crunchy said:


> Is this option offered for a system that already had an HD dish? Or is the option for self-install offered to SD only subscribers? CSR says they will not drop ship the dish.


I already had an HD dish.


----------



## dcowboy7

1 more day !


----------



## GP_23

Maybe they will let me have SuperFan for free!


----------



## curt8403

GP_23 said:


> Maybe they will let me have SuperFan for free!


Superfan is NOT a Loyal Customer offer/


----------



## yardman1977

i decided to call d** today and upgrade to 2nd hr20 receiver..i wanted to do it before the loyalty rewards were on my account,,,my thinking was that they may not be that great and they may say sorry but whatever is listed on your account is all we can give you....so heres what i got......im a 10 year guy ....paid 99.00 for the hr20 with a 99.00 credit so free hr20..have to pay 19.99 for shipping....free showtime and cinemax for 3 months... 6 months free hd access and 6 month 10 dollar programming credit....had to sign a 2 year committment for the hr20...so im real happy about this deal.... only thing is i forget to ask if they can give me free sunday ticket like i got last year....


----------



## Grentz

~3hrs till the 20th!

Probably will be early morning though before anything comes online...i hope!


----------



## purtman

curt8403 said:


> Superfan is NOT a Loyal Customer offer/


Yes it is. I was told I could receive the Sunday Ticket for just four payments (not five to just 80 percent of the normal ST) with the Super Fan for free. Since the Giants are on quite a bit, it didn't make sense for me to take them up on that offer.


----------



## Ric

It's 12:01 - where's my perks!!! 


sorry, was up working and just had to post it


----------



## Dolly

Ric said:


> It's 12:01 - where's my perks!!!
> 
> sorry, was up working and just had to post it


:lol: But it isn't 12:01 on the West Coast  Besides I doubt if anything will be on the website until morning


----------



## xIsamuTM

I love the new shoppers/loyal customer offers. Makes taking exchange calls so much easier. "I'm sorry you're having this problem, what I can do is go ahead and swap this receiver for you for 19.95, or I'm showing since you've been a loyal customer of ours you're entitled to a DVR or an HD upgrade for the same 19.95... ooor you can get a HDDVR for only 99.00(+19.95)" I would so rather upgrade someone than have a claim against my numbers. plus they get a new(er) receiver out of the deal.


----------



## CoramDeo

I'm able to see my "valued customer" discounts. I know lots of folks have paid to get an HD DVR, but it just rubs me the wrong way to drop money on something that I won't even own. DVR service charges, I don't mind, but $99 or $199 or whatever should be treated as a deposit that you either get back when you end the service and give back the receiver, or applied against your bill after a year or so. At this point, I'm happy with my H20-600, but I know it will die someday and my options for OTA at that point will probably be one of the HD DVRs. I'm wondering if the only way to avoid throwing away money would be to drop D* for a month or two, then sign up as a "new customer." Goodness knows my free 18-in dish and Philips SD POS receiver from way back when weren't exactly thrilling stuff. Sorry to rant, but I think the deposit route would be a good thing. If my electric company can do it, D* can, too.


----------



## JLucPicard

You'd have to be gone from DirecTV for a whole lot longer than a month or two to come back as a new customer. And if it rubs you the wrong way to drop $99 on an HD DVR that you'll have to give back when you're done with it, how do you think people feel for dropping $1000 on an HD TiVo (HR10-250) that they got a couple of years use out of only to now have it be a brick (OK, it does make a great HD OTA DVR and a large capacity SD DVR - I still use mine!), but it's usefulness as an HD DVR for non-OTA HD channels is over. I think people put a lot more stock in the "ownership" thing than it's worth.

I'd much rather pay $99 or $199 up front for an HD DVR that I will be using for several years than to have to pay an extra $10 or $15 a month for that same period of time. In the long run, it's a lot cheaper to just pay that up front cost.


----------



## CoramDeo

JLucPicard said:


> You'd have to be gone from DirecTV for a whole lot longer than a month or two to come back as a new customer. And if it rubs you the wrong way to drop $99 on an HD DVR that you'll have to give back when you're done with it, how do you think people feel for dropping $1000 on an HD TiVo (HR10-250) that they got a couple of years use out of only to now have it be a brick (OK, it does make a great HD OTA DVR and a large capacity SD DVR - I still use mine!), but it's usefulness as an HD DVR for non-OTA HD channels is over. I think people put a lot more stock in the "ownership" thing than it's worth.
> 
> I'd much rather pay $99 or $199 up front for an HD DVR that I will be using for several years than to have to pay an extra $10 or $15 a month for that same period of time. In the long run, it's a lot cheaper to just pay that up front cost.


I don't necessarily want to "own" the box, but I don't see the logic of sinking money that doesn't translate into a discount off at a later time, or some sort of reimbursement. Perhaps the folks that handed over $1000 showed D* that they could get away with it. I don't mean to slight people who paid lots of money, but what am I getting for $99 or $199? The "privilege" of a service for which I'm already paying? My 2-year commitment is up next month, so I guess I have some options to weigh out.


----------



## sacalait

Dolly said:


> :lol: But it isn't 12:01 on the West Coast  Besides I doubt if anything will be on the website until morning


Now it's after 12:01 on all coasts. The loyalty page still is not up yet. 

And I have still yet to see any type of special pricing on any receivers when I log in. :scratchin


----------



## wingrider01

CoramDeo said:


> I'm able to see my "valued customer" discounts. I know lots of folks have paid to get an HD DVR, but it just rubs me the wrong way to drop money on something that I won't even own. DVR service charges, I don't mind, but $99 or $199 or whatever should be treated as a deposit that you either get back when you end the service and give back the receiver, or applied against your bill after a year or so. At this point, I'm happy with my H20-600, but I know it will die someday and my options for OTA at that point will probably be one of the HD DVRs. I'm wondering if the only way to avoid throwing away money would be to drop D* for a month or two, then sign up as a "new customer." Goodness knows my free 18-in dish and Philips SD POS receiver from way back when weren't exactly thrilling stuff. Sorry to rant, but I think the deposit route would be a good thing. If my electric company can do it, D* can, too.


Is you lease a car, the 2K+ you put down as upfront costs before you drive it off is not returned when you end the lease on the car, what is the difference? They are both lease acquistion costs.


----------



## CoramDeo

wingrider01 said:


> Is you lease a car, the 2K+ you put down as upfront costs before you drive it off is not returned when you end the lease on the car, what is the difference? They are both lease acquistion costs.


I guess that's why I've never leased a car... or a truck; more appropriate in this area


----------



## rahlquist

CoramDeo said:


> I'm able to see my "valued customer" discounts. I know lots of folks have paid to get an HD DVR, but it just rubs me the wrong way to drop money on something that I won't even own.


ME too thats why last year when I wanted the hddvr I called and complained about the unfairness of that and they sent it for $20 shipping including install of new HD dish.


----------



## loudo

This sounds like when my wife goes to K-Mart and looks for Blue Light Specials. :scratchin


----------



## rahlquist

JLucPicard said:


> You'd have to be gone from DirecTV for a whole lot longer than a month or two to come back as a new customer.


It's my understanding that if you're currently in their system you will never be a new customer.


----------



## paulman182

rahlquist said:


> It's my understanding that if you're currently in their system you will never be a new customer.


Maybe that's true now, I don't know, but I switched to Dish for about six years and was considered a new customer when I came back in 2006.


----------



## finaldiet

Went to my account and still have hearts since I checked 4-5 days ago. Went to MY ACCOUNT, click MY SET-UP and then click ADD RECEIVER and there they were. Four hearts.


----------



## iceturkee

i suspended and then cancelled my account for a year. when i came back, i was still considered an existing customer. i attempted to make the argument i really wasn't but it didn't work.


----------



## ktk0117

sacalait said:


> Now it's after 12:01 on all coasts. The loyalty page still is not up yet.
> 
> And I have still yet to see any type of special pricing on any receivers when I log in. :scratchin


Same here, just checked now at 8:00 a.m. central time, and nothing. I'm beginning to think we'll never see it.


----------



## Hdhead

April Fools! !rolling


----------



## jediphish

Last week when I called Customer Service to try to get another HD DVR at no cost (to replace the one I had previously paid for but returned to D* to reduce monthly lease fees), the CSR said the best she could do was $99 plus installation.

Yesterday I tried again and the CSR said she could drop ship one to me for $19.99 and no add'l up front fees. DONE!

Oh yeah, and after the above order was placed the hearts dropped off my "add receiver" page on Directv.com (where I previously had a loyalty offer knocking $99 of the prices of the various receivers).


----------



## Bsquared

Been a DirecTV customer for at least 12 years, can't remember exactly....Still no love for me! I would really like an HD DVR for less than $199!

If it is tied somehow to an anniversary date, that would not be cool. That would mean I could have to wait almost a year!


----------



## xIsamuTM

99.00 is the loyal customer rate for the hddvr. better then 199... if you have a loyal customer or "at risk" flag on your account, whoever you speak to in CS should be opening up with the shoppers offers for equ (0 for sd, dvr, hd, or 99 for hddvr).

and for those who spent the ungodly sum for the hr10-250's i know we had a free hddvr upgrade for a while. haven't had to build one in a while so i don't know if it's still being offered.


----------



## rahlquist

Is everyone keeping an eye on the programming on their D* account? Has anyone seen any changes?


----------



## sacalait

rahlquist said:


> Is everyone keeping an eye on the programming on their D* account? Has anyone seen any changes?


Haven't noticed anything on mine. What should we be looking for?


----------



## rahlquist

sacalait said:


> Haven't noticed anything on mine. What should we be looking for?


No clue, wishful thinking I am guessing.


----------



## bonscott

sacalait said:


> Now it's after 12:01 on all coasts. The loyalty page still is not up yet.
> 
> And I have still yet to see any type of special pricing on any receivers when I log in. :scratchin


When I log on it says loyal customer and all recievers are free with the exception of the HD DVR which is $99.00.


----------



## Grentz

I dont feel so loyal anymore 



Seriously though, whats going on? Any Directv guys have any insider views?


----------



## stblake10

I have been a D* customer since 7/04. I looked at My account and tried to order a standard DVR and it shows $99. I did'nt complete the checkout though. Should I be eligable?


----------



## xrobmn

rahlquist said:


> I would say thats mislabeled. All equipment even if 'purchased' at BestBuy or Costco is leased.


The weird part is.. I ordered a HR20-700 ($99) and a H20-700 (think that's the model of the HD receiver) off the direct website.. I got them.. in great shape.. referbs.. (which is ok).. I activated them on different days.. and funny part was.. both Directv reps told me "Thanks for being a loyal customer for a year.. I'd be more than happy to activate your receiver model XXX and it appears that it is owned by you"..

Any ideas why two CSR's would say this on two different receivers that I bought from them? (hope this doesn't start any 'dumb CSR' comments)


----------



## dcowboy7

VenomsGirl said:


> Hi and hello, faithful D* customers!! just wanted to clarify a few things for you guys...the loyal customer offers are for anyone with 3+ yrs service and good payment history, the website will be up and running soon it is www.directv.com/thanks you will be able to check it out Aug. 20th 2008


when i click on that link it says page can not be found.


----------



## Crunchy

Grentz said:


> I dont feel so loyal anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, whats going on? Any Directv guys have any insider views?


I don't feel so loyal either. The rumored "hearts" are not showing on my ten year old account. I've been checking out Dish who will provide all free stuff in their offer to new customers. Someone talk me out of it. :grin:


----------



## RobertE

Crunchy said:


> I don't feel so loyal either. The rumored "hearts" are not showing on my ten year old account. I've been checking out Dish who will provide all free stuff in their offer to new customers. Someone talk me out of it. :grin:


Thats easy. It's Dish.

The channels you have today, you may not have tomorrow. :nono2:

Then you have the Tivo lawsuit.

Then you have... :lol:


----------



## dmurphy

Crunchy said:


> I don't feel so loyal either. The rumored "hearts" are not showing on my ten year old account. I've been checking out Dish who will provide all free stuff in their offer to new customers. Someone talk me out of it. :grin:


I've been a DirecTV customer for 9 years. I don't see any pretty hearts, but I don't particularly care either.

DirecTV has always been there for me. I'm about as happy a customer (a Promoter in Ultimate Question parlance) as one can be!


----------



## Upstream

dmurphy -- I wonder what DirecTV's net promoter score would be?


----------



## dmurphy

Upstream said:


> dmurphy -- I wonder what DirecTV's net promoter score would be?


$550 and you'll know for sure 

http://www.netpromoter.com/reports/index.php

edit: Actually, Google told me for free: http://www.bizjournals.com/cincinnati/stories/2008/08/11/smallb2.html?b=1218427200^1681514


----------



## Upstream

Google is great for cheapsakes like me.

I posted a poll to see if members of this forum match the score in the article you linked.

The article is pretty good. My company uses net promoter scores. It is a good single measure of customer satisfaction. But as the article notes, it can't be used by itself.


----------



## Grentz

Crunchy said:


> I don't feel so loyal either. The rumored "hearts" are not showing on my ten year old account. I've been checking out Dish who will provide all free stuff in their offer to new customers. Someone talk me out of it. :grin:


I was just joking around, I love Directv!

But I would like to know whats going on with the loyalty program I have been waiting for weeks for


----------



## dbmaven

dcowboy7 said:


> when i click on that link it says page can not be found.


Same here.


----------



## Bill Broderick

CoramDeo said:


> I know lots of folks have paid to get an HD DVR, but it just rubs me the wrong way to drop money on something that I won't even own.


Would you be happier if they charged a higher monthly lease fee for the more expensive receivers? That's what the cable companies do. I'd rather pay a 1 time upgrade fee and just pay the same $4.99 monthly lease fee that everyone else does instead of paying a monthly fee closer to $10 as the cable companies charge for HD DVR's.

In the long run, customers who stick with DirecTV come out ahead by paying the upgrade fee rather than increased lease rates.


----------



## jeret

I googled directv.com/thanks. Looks like they had a promo with the same name last year in April and May, acccording to some forums. To subs that quailfied, they were offering a choice of 2 ppy's per month for a year or x premium channel for an x amount of months.

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/732358


----------



## Dolly

jeret said:


> I googled directv.com/thanks. Looks like they had a promo with the same name last year in April and May, acccording to some forums. To subs that quailfied, they were offering a choice of 2 ppy's per month for a year or x premium channel for an x amount of months.
> 
> http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/732358


But this was supposed to be a new program that started today. I sure don't see anything about it on D*'s website :whatdidid


----------



## dcowboy7

i pm'd venoms girl who had info on it b4....ill let u know if she responds back.


----------



## rahlquist

Hmm so far we only have one conversation with a CSR and a CSR or outside rep that have had any info, nothing official.. Starting to think its a wash.


----------



## scuba_tim

rahlquist said:


> Hmm so far we only have one conversation with a CSR and a CSR or outside rep that have had any info, nothing official.. Starting to think its a wash.


But I thought everything said in these forums was fact? :hurah:

Oh well, no perks today... I'll spend tomorrow refreshing the thanks site I guess.


----------



## dcowboy7

new date = aug 22.


----------



## scuba_tim

dcowboy7 said:


> new date = aug 22.


a little bird told me Sept. 4th.


----------



## dcowboy7

dcowboy7 said:


> new date = aug 22.





scuba_tim said:


> a little bird told me Sept. 4th.


i like mine better.


----------



## curt8403

dcowboy7 said:


> i like mine better.


Flipper's last words were "I'm not a tuna"

Birds, Dolphins, whatever, it will get here someday


----------



## scuba_tim

curt8403 said:


> it will get here someday


But when curt, when.... :grin:


----------



## curt8403

scuba_tim said:


> But when curt, when.... :grin:


in just over 172,000 seconds ?


----------



## scuba_tim

curt8403 said:


> in just over 172,000 seconds ?


Now you made me have to use math... ok.. 2 days, so says curt


----------



## curt8403

scuba_tim said:


> Now you made me have to use math... ok.. 2 days, so says curt


please note this is just an educated guess. based on what I have seen


----------



## Fluthy

I called DirecTV last week for being billed incorrectly about SuperFan. During the conversation he mentioned that since I am such a valued customer I could go to DirecTV.com/thanks for some perks. I did this while on the phone and told him the website says page can not be found. He was a little shocked, but then put me on hold for a little bit. When he came back he said the 20th it would be available.... guess he was wrong again!


----------



## curt8403

NickFluth said:


> I called DirecTV last week for being billed incorrectly about SuperFan. During the conversation he mentioned that since I am such a valued customer I could go to DirecTV.com/thanks for some perks. I did this while on the phone and told him the website says page can not be found. He was a little shocked, but then put me on hold for a little bit. When he came back he said the 20th it would be available.... guess he was wrong again!


the more that things change, the more they stay the same.
IT gottem moooved tew days


----------



## Ric

Maybe something is happening now - just tried the link and got:

HTTP 403 Forbidden

The website declined to show this webpage


----------



## AirShark

I too just tried and got:

Directory Listing Denied
This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed.

Hmm....now Directv.com is down for maintenance.


----------



## jhart05

I am now getting:

"directv.com will be back shortly."

"We're making improvements
to maximize your online experience."

Here:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp


----------



## Grentz

looks like the gears are turning


----------



## shenefie

i havent been this excited watching a website since watching the last steve jobs keynote...hehehe


----------



## R8ders2K

www.directv.com/thanks is up...

So much for customer loyalty, it says...


> You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion.


And, I don't see any hearts either...

I can _feel_ the love... :bang


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

R8ders2K said:


> www.directv.com/thanks is up...
> 
> So much for customer loyalty, it says... :bang


I'm getting the same message... I wonder if it's because the site isn't complete yet... or most likely because I haven't been a customer long enough... (only a year and half)...


----------



## AirShark

Mine says "Loyal viewer since 2002"

Anniversary gift: STARZ Free For 3 Months

Hmm....pretty cool, I'll take it!

I also noticed that my "Add a receiver" free/discounted deals are gone now. They were there yesterday. Now:

SD:$69
SD DVR: $99
HD: $99
HD DVR:$199

Yesterday all of those were free except for the HD DVR which was $99 for me.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

AirShark said:


> Mine says "Loyal viewer since 2002"
> 
> Anniversary gift: STARZ Free For 3 Months


Yep... That's what I figured...


----------



## Taltizer

All mine says is free ppv movies doesnt say how many or what kind.sd only or HDPPV's Kinda confusing.


----------



## AirShark

My free STARZ Channels are not activated as of right now on my DVR. I'll wait till morning. Good night!


----------



## NCMAT

DirecTV customer since 7/21/1994 and I'm getting
"You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion. "


----------



## kenn157

NCMAT said:


> DirecTV customer since 7/21/1994 and I'm getting
> "You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion. "


Me too! Gee that sure makes me feel appreciated!:nono2: :nono: :nono2:


----------



## Bofurley

Since the site says anniversary gift - maybe we all need to get a grip and wait until our anniversary day?
My problem is I am not sure when my anniversary date is!


----------



## bigref

Since 1994, "not eligible to participate" no hearts, no love


----------



## Strejcek

I was only eligible for $5 off my bill for 10 months; this after being a customer for over 10 years, referring several new customers, and having premium programming for most of those years. I left feedback telling them they could keep their $50. What a slap in the face


----------



## LarryFlowers

Hmmmm...

Nov 24 1994... Not eligible for this promotion...


----------



## betterdan

R8ders2K said:


> www.directv.com/thanks is up...
> 
> So much for customer loyalty, it says... You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion.
> 
> And, I don't see any hearts either...
> 
> I can _feel_ the love... :bang


Yep I get the same thing. I have been with them for about 8 or 9 years I think. How can you tell your anniversary month or year exactly? Is it on the site somewhere?

Also I noticed that the box I checked under Email Subscriptions & Interests in my account details to receive info about anniversary offers is no longer even there.


----------



## betterdan

Aha I figured out how to see when I first joined up. I went into my account details then under My Orders I clicked on View All Orders. In there I found the date for when I first signed up and they installed the dish and 2 receivers, which was 11/05/00


----------



## sacalait

They have decided that we are already all so loyal, who needs a program. :hurah: 

I got the same msg. Customer since 1997.


----------



## jcporter

Today...I was actually coming in to work to pull the trigger on a whole new setup and was going to take advantage of my loyalty "hearts"...getting some free equipment...and damn if my "hearts" aren't all gone...and on top of that I get the "You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion. " note in the loyalty area (sub since early 98).

I just checked that "loyalty" email box the other day...and now it's gone too. 

This is whacked!


----------



## fluffybear

NCMAT said:


> DirecTV customer since 7/21/1994 and I'm getting
> "You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion. "


I've been with DirecTV just as long as you and I am getting the same message


----------



## Upstream

So first I get this message asking what I like and dislike about DirecTV:

-----------------------------------------------








-----------------------------------------------

When I click "continue" and log in, I get a message that I am not eligible for this promotion. Maybe they've linked my account to this message board, so they already know my opinion.

(Or if the perk is three months of Starz, maybe they noted that a few years ago I told them that when I call in with a problem, I want them to fix the problem and not offer me three months of Starz in lieu of fixing the problem.)


----------



## Bsquared

After 12 years of loyalty, I also get the "you are not eligible" message.

This loyalty program could backfire on them if people feel they are not getting what they think they should, compared with someone else.


----------



## Upstream

Bsquared -- See my comments in post 7 in this thread. DirecTV may think I am "not eligible", but my perception is DirecTV is just punishing me again for their mistakes. So even though I have been paying DirecTV faithfully for 10 years, they show no loyalty to me.


----------



## dhhaines

I'm also not eligible after 10+ years of premium and sports programming.  

So what??? I haven't complained enough to get rewards???:nono2:


----------



## JLucPicard

I knew that as soon as this thing kicked in the overwhelming response would be grousing about it - "I didn't get it" or "yay, SD PPV coupons, who cares", etc. Not that it's not justified or anything, but I'm just laughing now reading this thinking, Yup, I nailed that!

I'm hoping they're just working the bugs out of it. If not, I hate to say I'm not too surprised given their track record on things like this - I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## PCampbell

Been with Directv since Nov 1996 never missed or been late with payment and I get the *You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion*.


----------



## Hdhead

I'm not eligible either. Sub since 03/95. Looks like everyone with more than 10 years is getting the ineligible. One of two things are going on. Either they know we are so loyal that we would never jump ship (halucination) or they are still in the process of listing multiple goodies for us! Hope it is #2.


----------



## iceturkee

i'm getting the same message and i've been a customer for 4 years. so, all of the sports subs, etc. isn't good enough for them? i sent them a polite email this morning and asked what the criteria is they're using to be considered a loyal customer.


----------



## Darkscream

Now with a normal company you would imagine they would get all the kinks out of the way of a new program before they put it on their website.

But - this is Directv and they do things differently but I still see no where where this program is actually linked to from on their site which would lead me to believe that this program has not actually launched yet.

So I wouldn't get too excited about what is or is not there at the moment.


Clearly this works like this...
On your anniversary you get an email showing what you are getting for your loyalty and the link to that page where you can leave feedback - thus the page that says " Hope you are enjoying your gift".

I do not believe you will see anything on there until your anniversary.


----------



## doctor j

3 accounts:

Original lake house about 6 yrs / $100/mnth - Not Eligible

Primary home 4 years / $200 + / mnth - Congrats $5 off for 5 months

RV account 3yrs / $100/ mnth - not eligible.

Maybe that shows some pattern?

Doctor j


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I've been a customer since early 1997 and have had premier, NFLST, MLBEI, and NHLCI. I'm not eligible.

I guess they just said "scr*w you" to me... 

Amazing...


----------



## scuba_tim

This promotion isn't being advertised yet, right, aside from forums word of mouth. Yes, they should keep it offline till all the bugs are worked out, and if it is an anniversary thing, they need to state that.

I'm also "You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion", and glad I got my free DVR earlier this week, cause that short lived promo is gone too. I'll check back later.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

This proves again that DirecTV, a wonderful provider of television services, doesn't know how to operate a website. By far the weakest area of their operation, IMHO.


----------



## rahlquist

scuba_tim said:


> This promotion isn't being advertised yet, right, aside from forums word of mouth. Yes, they should keep it offline till all the bugs are worked out, and if it is an anniversary thing, they need to state that.


From the page 


Code:


DIRECTV appreciates your loyalty.
We hope you're enjoying your anniversary gift.

Sounds like anniversary, likely its not working based on anniversary month.


----------



## scuba_tim

rahlquist said:


> Sounds like anniversary, likely its not working based on anniversary month.


True, they should tell folks who aren't getting one yet though, so long timers don't get ticked that they aren't appreciated. Maybe even give an anniversary date and when to expect a thank you. I agree this is the company's biggest problem, bad communication. Surprised?? No.


----------



## bidger

I really looked forward to this deployment and I get the "Not Eligible" response. Ten and a half years with DIREC*TV*, I turned down an offer from TWC for Triple Play, is that not loyalty? Three free months of a Premium channel going to send you to the poor house DIREC*TV*?


----------



## GP_23

7+ years of subscribing and I got the not able to participate either!


----------



## DMRI2006

Sub for 10 years. 

"Not Eligible" either.

NICE....


----------



## randyk47

I'm sneaking up on 10 years of being a sub and not eligible. No reasons I can think of for them not to consider me a loyal subscribing in excellent standing but that's what the site gets me. Oh well.....


----------



## HawkEye19

I'm more unhappy about the prices of the receivers suddenly jumping back up. Had I bought it a couple of days ago, an HR-21 would have been $99. Now it's back to $199?! Makes perfect sense to me!!!


----------



## or270

is everyone that is getting the Not Eligible message under a commitment with Directv?


----------



## rkcoll1

Customer since 1997, not eligible either. Hopefully just bugs need to be worked out.


----------



## Bofurley

Probably - but I don't think that is the deciding factor.


----------



## loudo

PCampbell said:


> Been with Directv since Nov 1996 never missed or been late with payment and I get the *You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion*.


You may be, in November, when your anniversary comes up.


----------



## xIsamuTM

Try calling in and finding out if you can get in on the offers for equipment. I've gotten some customers 0.00 equipment even when they didn't have the loyal customer tag on their accounts. (hey, if the shoppers offers come up as valid Imma use them, if they didn't want us to do that, they shouldn't give us access to them)


----------



## Boston Fan

My anniversary gifet is three free months of Showtime, but I am a Premier customer, so obviously already have Showtime. Leads me to believe things ar not fully up and running yet, and that patience is the best course of action.


----------



## loudo

Boston Fan said:


> My anniversary gifet is three free months of Showtime, but I am a Premier customer, so obviously already have Showtime. Leads me to believe things ar not fully up and running yet, and that patience is the best course of action.


If you already receive the programing they probably will credit your account, for the three months.


----------



## mitoca

D* for almost 10 yrs, $100+ per month. Under commitment for new & replaced receivers.

I had the hearts & offers the other day, but since I just got a second HR21, I didn't need another one. Now it says that I'm not eligible for the program. WTF? C'mon D*, spread the love.


----------



## ziggy29

Unfortunately, it feels like you either have to leave long enough to be a 'new customer' again or keep playing the CSR roulette and sound convincing like you're ready to leave. And the latter only works well if you are no longer under contract...

It's frustrating for long-time customers who don't like rocking the boat. And I suspect those who are receiving perks are more likely to no longer be under contract because of equipment upgrades, moving and extra-room installs...


----------



## xIsamuTM

heeeey.... i'm not like that. the nicer you are to me the more willing i'm going to be do go beyond the standard. yeah, being a pr!ck works too, but I'd rather give you a special offer because you're cool and made me smile on the phone versus just to get you off the phone and stop yelling.


----------



## rahlquist

ziggy29 said:


> Unfortunately, it feels like you either have to leave long enough to be a 'new customer' again


Unless you change identities you're not a new customer again, ever. You could be a WinBack.


----------



## ziggy29

rahlquist said:


> Unless you change identities you're not a new customer again, ever. You could be a WinBack.


Technically true, but if you're gone long enough I think you could probably get the 'new customer' deals in many cases.


----------



## frogg

And here some of us thought DirecTV was maybe going to end the CSR roulette routine and actually reward us based on loyalty, prompt payments, and maybe level of services subscribed to, with maybe some clear-cut criteria. After all, it is discouraging to read on this forum that someone else got a HD DVR free, and then to call D* and be told you have to pay full price for one, even though you believe you should get "equal" treatment on equipment pricing, etc. But it seems that although business consultants generally agree it is cheaper to keep current customers than to attract new ones, DirecTV is following the business model of giving perks to new customers, and relying on inertia and "contract commitment" to keep most of the old ones. Of course D* is far from being the only big corporation to follow this business model. Been with D* since Primestar days. Not elegible for loyalty program, no hearts. I have Premier package, HD, 4 receivers. Last time I called about getting a HD DVR, a CSR reluctantly agreed to knock off the 19.95 shipping charge, and then I read where someone else on this forum got freebies out the wazoo. I really enjoy my DirecTV, don't get me wrong, but would like to see more even-handed treatment of current customers. Maybe that's just asking too much.


----------



## Grentz

Yeah, customer since 1996, only 2 receiver upgrades/service calls in all those years, and never a late payment, yet..... "You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion."



I was really looking forward to this 

EDIT: They also took out the check box under email subscriptions in my account for the Loyalty thing?!?


----------



## VenomsGirl

Strejcek said:


> I was only eligible for $5 off my bill for 10 months; this after being a customer for over 10 years, referring several new customers, and having premium programming for most of those years. I left feedback telling them they could keep their $50. What a slap in the face


:grin: before everyone gets all upset because you have been loyal...keep in mind these gifts have no specific order how they are awarded....nor is the award based on you specifically....there are random gifts...and they are awarded by who logs in and gets them in that order...lol. D* still loves you, and just so you know, i dont believe the website shows "hearts":grin:


----------



## VenomsGirl

ziggy29 said:


> Technically true, but if you're gone long enough I think you could probably get the 'new customer' deals in many cases.


:grin: actually....(straight from retention/winback here) if you are not an active D* customer for two full years, we transfer you right on to direct sales....you pass go, collect free hddvr, and new customer offer!! :grin:


----------



## Grentz

VenomsGirl said:


> :grin: before everyone gets all upset because you have been loyal...keep in mind these gifts have no specific order how they are awarded....nor is the award based on you specifically....there are random gifts...and they are awarded by who logs in and gets them in that order...lol. D* still loves you, and just so you know, i dont believe the website shows "hearts":grin:


So what about the people that say You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion?

Do you mean we should keep checking back?


----------



## VenomsGirl

xIsamuTM said:


> heeeey.... i'm not like that. the nicer you are to me the more willing i'm going to be do go beyond the standard. yeah, being a pr!ck works too, but I'd rather give you a special offer because you're cool and made me smile on the phone versus just to get you off the phone and stop yelling.


same here.....lol:grin:


----------



## dmricke

Is time served with Pegasus accounted for in the loyalty program?


----------



## scuba_tim

VenomsGirl said:


> :grin: before everyone gets all upset because you have been loyal...keep in mind these gifts have no specific order how they are awarded....nor is the award based on you specifically....there are random gifts...and they are awarded by who logs in and gets them in that order...lol. D* still loves you, and just so you know, i dont believe the website shows "hearts":grin:


So DirecTV's "loyalty" program is just some random giveaway program. Forget CSR roulette, time to play promo roulette. 
No whammies, no whammies.. stop! :lol: :nono2:


----------



## VenomsGirl

Hdhead said:


> I'm not eligible either. Sub since 03/95. Looks like everyone with more than 10 years is getting the ineligible. One of two things are going on. Either they know we are so loyal that we would never jump ship (halucination) or they are still in the process of listing multiple goodies for us! Hope it is #2.


can i ask a few questions to those of you who have been customers for 10+ years...

1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.

2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)

3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


----------



## frogg

VenomsGirl said:


> can i ask a few questions to those of you who have been customers for 10+ years...
> 
> 1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.
> 
> 2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)
> 
> 3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


1) Yes
2) Yes
3) No


----------



## VenomsGirl

scuba_tim said:


> So DirecTV's "loyalty" program is just some random giveaway program. Forget CSR roulette, time to play promo roulette.
> No whammies, no whammies.. stop! :lol: :nono2:


lol....basically. sorry you guys thought that it was more than what it is....i can tell you the gifts i thought i already did this....but they are totally random.

ppv movies
starz or showtime for 3, 6, 12 months
$5 off for 10, or 12 months

when you hit milestones (5 yrs and 10 yrs etc) there is one free service call a year or free upgrades...etc.


----------



## quadmandan97

I got 3 months of free starz movies. What sucks is I'm already getting it for free.


----------



## Grentz

VenomsGirl said:


> can i ask a few questions to those of you who have been customers for 10+ years...
> 
> 1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.
> 
> 2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)
> 
> 3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


1) Yes

2) Yes

3) No

I really would love to get a deal on some programming or anoter receiver, but it looks like they think I am too old


----------



## scuba_tim

VenomsGirl said:


> lol....basically. sorry you guys thought that it was more than what it is....i can tell you the gifts i thought i already did this....but they are totally random.
> 
> ppv movies
> starz or showtime for 3, 6, 12 months
> $5 off for 10, or 12 months
> 
> when you hit milestones (5 yrs and 10 yrs etc) there is one free service call a year or free upgrades...etc.


Thanks for the clarification. At least someone at DirecTV sees the need to share details.  I still can't see how they don't see the irony of offering premium movie channels to folks with premier package. Just seems tacky.


----------



## frogg

It's the "random" part that I think most would like eliminated. Have some defined conditions for getting perks, or don't give perks at all. Just my 2c.


----------



## VenomsGirl

scuba_tim said:


> Thanks for the clarification. At least someone at DirecTV sees the need to share details.  I still can't see how they don't see the irony of offering premium movie channels to folks with premier package. Just seems tacky.


ok, if you have the premier package and you get Starz free for three months, youll get a credit for the starz on your bill.


----------



## Grentz

frogg said:


> It's the "random" part that I think most would like eliminated. Have some defined conditions for getting perks, or don't give perks at all. Just my 2c.


I agree, or name it something besides the loyalty program.

It obviously is not based on loyalty, but more a random promo.


----------



## DMRI2006

> 1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.
> 
> 2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)
> 
> 3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


1) Yes

2) Yes

3) No


----------



## wmj5

I went with D* in sept. 13th 1995, I have never left changed providers or anything, the first 8 months I had an account number, then they changed my account number in 1996, I have had two girls to trace the first account number down and it is as I wasn't there, they can't find it. I told one of them I bet if I owed a bill in one of those months they would find it, does anybody know how I can get that streatened out?


----------



## Carl Spock

Not eligible, like so many others, and also a long term subscriber with no credit or upgrade issues.

It's the way it comes back, in bright red. It might as well say *YOU'VE BEEN DENIED!*

They really need to either take the website down altogether or re-work things a lot. This is negative customer satisfaction.

In retail, we used to call it the anti-sales department.


----------



## frogg

Carl Spock said:


> Not eligible, like so many others, and also a long term subscriber with no credit or upgrade issues.
> 
> It's the way it comes back, in bright red. It might as well say *YOU'VE BEEN DENIED!*
> 
> They really need to either take the website down altogether or re-work things a lot. This is negative customer satisfaction.
> 
> In retail, we used to call it the anti-sales department.


Retention prevention! lol


----------



## VenomsGirl

frogg said:


> Retention prevention! lol


lol, not that this is funny, but i bet this website is just there to piss off enough ppl who will actually call retention and get whatever they want. lol


----------



## Carl Spock

:grin: Maybe they could just use the spash screen from Ween's website instead.


----------



## fwlogue

kenn157 said:


> Me too! Gee that sure makes me feel appreciated!:nono2: :nono: :nono2:


Same here been with them since around Sept 94. I get YOU ARE NOT ELGIBLE TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS PROGRAM


----------



## jeffreydj

I got "DENIED" lol. Of course, I just got a $99 HD-DVR installed yesterday and free Superfan on ST -- after one HD DVR was installed in march for $99 -- but still. Couldn't I get some Starz loving or something? hahaha 

I really don't mind though, I'm sure I'll be "eligible" at some point for the completely random gift. Maybe I'll get a set of D* coasters.


----------



## rahlquist

VenomsGirl said:


> i dont believe the website shows "hearts":grin:


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1738043&postcount=221

Thats how they were. And trust me that program did exist I have an R16-300 because of it.


----------



## frogg

Carl Spock said:


> :grin: Maybe they could just use the spash screen from Ween's website instead.


Too funny


----------



## Spanky_Partain

I am not elgible for the program.

Probably because I already have some perks that were given me for some of the run around tyring to get an install correct and done.


----------



## RegGeek

How different do you think the reaction of the "not eligble" group (which includes me) would be if there was simply a more friendly, and much less red, response? Like this - "Thank you for being a DirecTV customer. We appreciate your business, however at this time your account is not eligible to participate in this program." 

At least I'm not alone in feeling rejected. Been a customer for 8 years.


----------



## Carl Spock

^ It would be a totally different response. That's why this site needs to be taken down immediately and a bulk email sent to all of those folks who have been denied, offering a word of apology.

They've spend thousands of dollars on a program to build good will and all it does is piss people off.

Shooting themselves in the foot would be putting it nicely.

*Mods who know somebody in power or DirecTV people lurking here - you need to act on this ASAP.*


----------



## GP_23

Carl Spock said:


> ^ It would be a totally different response. That's why this site needs to be taken down immediately and a bulk email sent to all of those folks who have been denied, offering a word of apology.
> 
> They've spend thousands of dollars on a program to build good will and all it does is piss people off.
> 
> Shooting themselves in the foot would be putting it nicely.
> 
> *Mods who know somebody of power or DirecTV people lurking here - you need to act on this ASAP.*


Agree 100%


----------



## Carl Spock

According to this poll, 80% of the people here would give an 8, 9 or 10 to recommending DirecTV to someone else.

Why would you want to throw mud in those people's faces?

Unbelievable. 

:nono2:


----------



## davemayo

I just checked this for my account and it says $5 for 10 months. I submitted some feedback and got a "Thank you" screen and confirmation email. I've been with Directv since August 1998, so this is my anniversary month.

We'll see if the $5 credit appears on my bill next month.


----------



## frogg

Carl Spock said:


> According to this poll, 80% of the people here would give an 8, 9 or 10 to recommending DirecTV to someone else.
> 
> Why would you want to throw mud in those people's faces?
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> :nono2:


Right as usual Carl.


----------



## cb7214

I was denied also, however prior to this it was showing $0 receivers and a $99 HR2? receiver up until yesterday, now it shows charges for all receivers and $199 for the HR2? receivers. I would like to know what hapened to make me "elegible" and then "not elegible"


----------



## scuba_tim

I've got a solution. Maybe the customer service/promotion folks need their own CE program. You know, run a trial past real users, see what works... It's worked for the computer people, why not..


----------



## fwlogue

Carl Spock said:


> ^ It would be a totally different response. That's why this site needs to be taken down immediately and a bulk email sent to all of those folks who have been denied, offering a word of apology.
> 
> They've spend thousands of dollars on a program to build good will and all it does is piss people off.
> 
> Shooting themselves in the foot would be putting it nicely.
> 
> *Mods who know somebody in power or DirecTV people lurking here - you need to act on this ASAP.*


I agree


----------



## Koz

I like how on the same screen that gives me the red "You've not eligible" message, it also asks me to save 5 bucks by going green, even though I've been "green" from the start and they won't give me the 5 bucks. That needs to be fixed, too, IMO.


----------



## ziggy29

davemayo said:


> I've been with Directv since August 1998, so this is my anniversary month.


Do you just remember that or is there a place to look it up?

Except for a suspension of a few months in 2003 before we hacked part of a tree away at our new house to create a view to the south, I've been a customer since 1997 but I don't remember what month.


----------



## GP_23

This is my anniversary month as well and I never had the hearts on the receivers or anything.


----------



## jeffloby

1995 and not eligible


----------



## skyboysea

Funny you guys are all up against Directv because you are not eligible for a program that has never been officially announced. 
The fact there is a page on the website that is accessible only via a link that someone got from a CSR doesn't really mean that the program has started or that that page is actually working.


----------



## Old Tv Watcher

betterdan said:


> Aha I figured out how to see when I first joined up. I went into my account details then under My Orders I clicked on View All Orders. In there I found the date for when I first signed up and they installed the dish and 2 receivers, which was 11/05/00


 I tried this and the history only went back until I updated the dish and reciever to Hi-Def. Are they going by when you last updated?


----------



## dmurphy

Spanky_Partain said:


> I am not elgible for the program.
> 
> Probably because I already have some perks that were given me for some of the run around tyring to get an install correct and done.


+1

DirecTV has always "made things right" by me when I've had issues. I have absolutely nothing to complain about, and even though I get the "not eligible" message, that's OK.

I don't feel I deserve some "perk" because I pay my bills on time - I mean, isn't that what I'm supposed to do? Longevity - that's of my own volition. I'd rather see them take some of the "perks" budget and pour it into R&D. Or better yet, help bail out EaglePC (I still haven't gotten my $5... :lol: )


----------



## sdicomp

jeffloby said:


> 1995 and not eligible


Not eligible here either....but got SF free in July, so I'm not complainin'!


----------



## Jon J

The DirecTV computer is notoriously unreliable. This week while still trying to clear up a problem the CSR who answered said she first wanted to thank me for being a loyal customer since 2000.

Later in the conversation she said the system showed me as having signed up in 2006. When I asked her to check that information there was a long pause and then she admitted that dates and times in the system are often incorrect.


----------



## Jon J

dmurphy said:


> DirecTV has always "made things right" by me when I've had issues.


I'll be careful in the future when accepting freebies to "make things right" since a CSR admitted to me that accepting those offers can extend your committment which will usually require a larger payment over time than the freebie.


----------



## Carl Spock

skyboysea said:


> Funny you guys are all up against Directv because you are not eligible for a program that has never been officially announced.
> The fact there is a page on the website that is accessible only via a link that someone got from a CSR doesn't really mean that the program has started or that that page is actually working.


Which is even more of a reason to take down this website right now. Anybody reading this thread would realize all of the ill will it has generated in its execution with some of the company's biggest fans and most dedicated customers.

Drop 10 yards, punt, and regroup for the next series of downs, DirecTV.


----------



## JeffBowser

Sure is a lot of moaning and groaning up here about this. I'm always slightly stunned at the apparent attitude of entitlement up here, and how easily offended people get when things don't run their way.

Spock - I have a lot of respect for you as a poster, so don't take this personally.


----------



## Grentz

JeffBowser said:


> Sure is a lot of moaning and groaning up here about this. I'm always slightly stunned at the apparent attitude of entitlement up here, and how easily offended people get when things don't run their way.
> 
> Spock - I have a lot of respect for you as a poster, so don't take this personally.


I think the main issue that happened here is the hype and waiting most of us have been through with the program, and the knowing we are very loyal customers (especially those of us 10+yrs and with good histories) only to go to the page and get a bit of a slap in the face.

I am not mad, or going to call in and whine, or do anything like that, but I am a bit dissappointed.

But I still love my Directv


----------



## iceturkee

they just gave me 3 months of free showtime and said they would forward my email to directv management. but don't ask me how to explain their response why some longtime customers were overlooked. i did understand the ``limited amount of perks'' and its based on your account.


----------



## Upstream

JeffBowser said:


> Sure is a lot of moaning and groaning up here about this. I'm always slightly stunned at the apparent attitude of entitlement up here, and how easily offended people get when things don't run their way.
> 
> Spock - I have a lot of respect for you as a poster, so don't take this personally.


I guess we're all like George Costanza wondering why everyone else gets free bread, and we're charged three dollars. And if we ask, DirecTV responds, "No soup for you."


----------



## DCSholtis

1996 here and free PPVs.


----------



## Garry

Strejcek said:


> I was only eligible for $5 off my bill for 10 months; this after being a customer for over 10 years, referring several new customers, and having premium programming for most of those years. I left feedback telling them they could keep their $50. What a slap in the face


What's wrong with a $50 gift? How many companies give you anything?


----------



## barkster99

Forgive me for note reading through the previous 18 pages for this. I made it through a couple and...here I am.

Is there anyway, online, to determine what D* shows as your start date? With all my moves and such, if there _are_ official perks, I want to be sure I'm getting my due.

I did notice my D* email preferences now has a checkbox for "Anniversary gift notices" (or something like that) that I don't remember seeing before.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dmurphy

Jon J said:


> I'll be careful in the future when accepting freebies to "make things right" since a CSR admitted to me that accepting those offers can extend your committment which will usually require a larger payment over time than the freebie.


I have no fear of commitment. Seriously - I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## R8ders2K

Well, I'm kinda glad to see that I wasn't the only one, but I was the first... 

Anyways, what *REALLY* gets me is that I never saw the $0 receiver or the $99 DVR in my account...


----------



## ziggy29

barkster99 said:


> I did notice my D* email preferences now has a checkbox for "Anniversary gift notices" (or something like that) that I don't remember seeing before.


Off of the Account Details page? I see four checkboxes for e-mail subscriptions, but anniversary gift notices ain't one of 'em...


----------



## Grentz

dmurphy said:


> I have no fear of commitment. Seriously - I'm not going anywhere.


Same here


----------



## DCSholtis

dmurphy said:


> I have no fear of commitment. Seriously - I'm not going anywhere.


+1


----------



## Carl Spock

skyboysea said:


> Funny you guys are all up against Directv because you are not eligible for a program that has never been officially announced...





Carl Spock said:


> Which is even more of a reason to take down this website right now. Anybody reading this thread would realize all of the ill will it has generated in its execution with some of the company's biggest fans and most dedicated customers.





JeffBowser said:


> Sure is a lot of moaning and groaning up here about this. I'm always slightly stunned at the apparent attitude of entitlement up here, and how easily offended people get when things don't run their way.
> 
> Spock - I have a lot of respect for you as a poster, so don't take this personally.


None taken. I am approaching this as a marketing mistake, and one that needs to be rectified immediately. I could care less if I was turned down. I didn't expect any free stuff. I never do. It's totally the way it was executed.

I realise in a long thread like this, posts get lost. This post by RegGeek and my response right after it is the core of my complaint and the reason I think the website should be locked right now.

This reminds me so much of a promotion my stereo store ran years ago. We gave away US Savings Bonds with many purchases. The amount of the bonds were equal to your purchase. _Buy a $300 car stereo, get $300 in savings bonds._ Offers like that. Going into it, we thought it was the best promotion we've ever run. Get all of your money back on this purchase when the bonds mature and the stereo is undoubtably a piece of junk by then, sitting on a shelf in the garage.

It was a disaster. All customers did was complain. "_I have to wait 7 years to get my $300?" "I know you're buying the bonds for $150." "Can't I just get $150 off?" _We're making like $15 on the specials because of the cost of the bonds, counting on step-ups and add-ons to make any money, and all we get are complaints. The kicker was when I drove to work past the competition and on their commander board out front it read, _"No bonds. No BS. Just great prices."_ As soon as I got to work, I called the radio and TV stations and cancelled all the ads. We took down the in store signs and gave up.

This is a marketing mistake, not an entiitlement issue. I agree with you, Jeff, and famously made a poll just a few days ago to your point that was closed within an hour. But in this case, all DirecTV has done is enabled the anti-sales department. They need to close it down today.


----------



## waynebtx

Just looked at there web page and say i get free PPVs.
How do i get them nothing tells me on there ?


----------



## CATCRAW

VenomsGirl said:


> can i ask a few questions to those of you who have been customers for 10+ years...
> 
> 1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.
> 
> 2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)
> 
> 3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


REPLY
1) I have had the same account at the same address since 1996
2) My bill has always been paid upon receipt and NEVER late
3)Directv has always had my email and have never refused to provide required information
4) Have only called when wanting to add new packages or update equipment - which has not been too often in 12 years

I too am not included in the promo offering!


----------



## sticketfan

been with directv for 13 yrs, go to the page and it say hope i am enjoying my rewards oh wait didnt get any hahaha


----------



## ziggy29

waynebtx said:


> Just looked at there web page and say i get free PPVs.
> How do i get them nothing tells me on there ?


When and if I'm ever eligible for a perk, I hope that's not what I get. With Netflix I already get all that sort of thing that I need.


----------



## finaldiet

Checked mine and not eligible for gift, yet when I click add receiver I see all hearts. HD Dvr for $99. Can't afford now.


----------



## jhart05

I'm also getting the "you're not eligible".


However I assume it's because within the last week I have:

1) Upgraded from my R10 to a R22 for free. (I had the "hearts".)

and

2) They just gave me Free HBO and Showtime for 3 months.


Also, my anniversary date is August 9, 2005.


----------



## Hdhead

VenomsGirl said:


> can i ask a few questions to those of you who have been customers for 10+ years...
> 
> 1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.
> 
> 2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)
> 
> 3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


Yes
Yes
No

No love.

I was even told by 2 seperate D* sources that with this program I would be eligible for a free HD DVR (one of you know who you are) but it says "YOU ARE NOT ELIGIBLE" So much for 13+ years and a $160/mo. customer


----------



## Jon J

dmurphy said:


> I have no fear of commitment. Seriously - I'm not going anywhere.


What if the transaction that caused the committment to be added to your account was incorrectly placed there and noone can/will rectify it even though it has been promised numerous times?

For some reason I have this requirement that contracts should be followed not modified at the whim and caprice of either party. Isn't that the reason for the contract?


----------



## FHSPSU67

VenomsGirl said:


> can i ask a few questions to those of you who have been customers for 10+ years...
> 
> 1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.
> 
> 2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)
> 
> 3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


Since Nov 1995
1. Yes
2. Yes
3. No


----------



## HDJulie

How do you know whether you have extended your commitment? We bought new receivers from Best Buy last year -- did that extend our commitment? Where on the D* site does it say when your commitment ends or if you extended it.


----------



## curt8403

HDJulie said:


> How do you know whether you have extended your commitment? We bought new receivers from Best Buy last year -- did that extend our commitment? Where on the D* site does it say when your commitment ends or if you extended it.


activating any new Equipment will extend the agreement. 
adding the protection plan is supposed to extend the agreement
other things a CSR may tell you.


----------



## FHSPSU67

HDJulie said:


> How do you know whether you have extended your commitment? We bought new receivers from Best Buy last year -- did that extend our commitment? Where on the D* site does it say when your commitment ends or if you extended it.


Check all the receipts and papers from BB. You should find an agreement that you signed.


----------



## HDJulie

FHSPSU67 said:


> Check all the receipts and papers from BB. You should find an agreement that you signed.


I only signed one piece of paper -- the day of the install. So just activating a new receiver that I bought at Best Buy does not extend the commitment? Excellent.


----------



## curt8403

FHSPSU67 said:


> Check all the receipts and papers from BB. You should find an agreement that you signed.


NEgative. You do not have to sign, to have a valid agreement. if a CSR offers you 5 off for a year, and says it has a 1 yr agreement, if you accept the offer you have the agreement even though you did not sign anything.


----------



## Argee

since 8/96...says I get three free months of Showtime. However Showtime is not activated on my receivers.
Who does one have to blow to get it turned on?


----------



## VenomsGirl

rahlquist said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1738043&postcount=221
> 
> Thats how they were. And trust me that program did exist I have an R16-300 because of it.


ok, well that shows hearts...but its not what i thought it would be...."heart value" for customers...lol


----------



## VenomsGirl

curt8403 said:


> NEgative. You do not have to sign, to have a valid agreement. if a CSR offers you 5 off for a year, and says it has a 1 yr agreement, if you accept the offer you have the agreement even though you did not sign anything.


curt, actually from what i was told we arent to put "1 year agreement with retention offer" anymore. at least not here at the corp centers.


----------



## curt8403

Argee said:


> since 8/96...says I get three free months of Showtime. However Showtime is not activated on my receivers.
> Who does one have to blow to get it turned on?


did you call to ask for the showtime, you have to ask, it is not automatic


----------



## JeffBowser

Great story, and clarification 



Carl Spock said:


> None taken. I am approaching this as a marketing mistake, and one that needs to be rectified immediately. I could care less if I was turned down. I didn't expect any free stuff. I never do. It's totally the way it was executed.
> 
> I realise in a long thread like this, posts get lost. This post by RegGeek and my response right after it is the core of my complaint and the reason I think the website should be locked right now.
> 
> This reminds me so much of a promotion my stereo store ran years ago. We gave away US Savings Bonds with many purchases. The amount of the bonds were equal to your purchase. _Buy a $300 car stereo, get $300 in savings bonds._ Offers like that. Going into it, we thought it was the best promotion we've ever run. Get all of your money back on this purchase when the bonds mature and the stereo is undoubtably a piece of junk by then, sitting on a shelf in the garage.
> 
> It was a disaster. All customers did was complain. "_I have to wait 7 years to get my $300?" "I know you're buying the bonds for $150." "Can't I just get $150 off?" _We're making like $15 on the specials because of the cost of the bonds, counting on step-ups and add-ons to make any money, and all we get are complaints. The kicker was when I drove to work past the competition and on their commander board out front it read, _"No bonds. No BS. Just great prices."_ As soon as I got to work, I called the radio and TV stations and cancelled all the ads. We took down the in store signs and gave up.
> 
> This is a marketing mistake, not an entiitlement issue. I agree with you, Jeff, and famously made a poll just a few days ago to your point that was closed within an hour. But in this case, all DirecTV has done is enabled the anti-sales department. They need to close it down today.


----------



## swans

to get your gift. That's pretty lame.



curt8403 said:


> did you call to ask for the showtime, you have to ask, it is not automatic


----------



## curt8403

swans said:


> to get your gift. That's pretty lame.


not at all, there is more than one gift to choose from, and depending on how long you have been with directv or how much you pay, etc, they may offer you something even better.


----------



## swans

curt8403 said:


> not at all, there is more than one gift to choose from, and depending on how long you have been with directv or how much you pay, etc, they may offer you something even better.


So, do I have to call now to get it activated, or are they going to handle it?


----------



## FHSPSU67

HDJulie said:


> I only signed one piece of paper -- the day of the install. So just activating a new receiver that I bought at Best Buy does not extend the commitment? Excellent.


Are you sure you didn't sign anything at Best Buy? I have always been required to sign at Circuit City.


----------



## Revenoor

VenomsGirl said:


> can i ask a few questions to those of you who have been customers for 10+ years...
> 
> 1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.
> 
> 2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)
> 
> 3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


1) Darn, I get the big red deny because we had to change names on the account. Bellsouth had the wife's name and Direct had mine. I fought for 16 months to get the "bundled discount" and found out this was the reason it kept being turned back. I / we've been a DirecTv customer(S) since Pegusas days around '96 or so but now I'm a newbie.

Good job, sounds like getting a driver's license in Georgia. Couldn't prove my wife lived at my address because the water and electric bill was in my name, not one in her's and one in mine. Great.....just friggin great


----------



## Rworth7030

Been with Directv since 94'. Always paid on time and have there best program package. I have (4) h20-600 and (1) hr20-700. I have always since day one brought my equipment from solidsignal or bestbuy and installed it myself. I had to put fans in my owned h20-600's because you could toast sandwiches on them. My hr20-700 is leased. Commitment should be up in 2 months. They have never offered me a deal on anything. I recently signed a friend up and he got a deal I got nothing. This really pisses me off.


----------



## SteveHas

Rworth7030 said:


> Been with Directv since 94'. Always paid on time and have there best program package. I have (4) h20-600 and (1) hr20-700. I have always since day one brought my equipment from solidsignal or bestbuy and installed it myself. I had to put fans in my owned h20-600's because you could toast sandwiches on them. My hr20-700 is leased. Commitment should be up in 2 months. They have never offered me a deal on anything. I recently signed a friend up and he got a deal I got nothing. This really pisses me off.


call them and tell them just that through a customer retention CSR.
I felt the same way as you, and because someone here suggested I do that
I got my 2nd HR20 for free, got Sunday ticket for a reduced rate, got free PPV coupons
got a bunch of stuff

the CSR at the time said they want to do this stuff for long time customers like you and I 
but they need us to ask

:biggthump

BTW
Welcome to the boards!:welcome_s


----------



## Steve Robertson

Somebody can have one of my gifts I already have all the equipment I need. They always give me gifts all you have to do is ask


----------



## rahlquist

SteveHas said:


> call them and tell them just that through a customer retention CSR.
> 
> the CSR at the time said they want to do this stuff for long time customers like you and I
> but they need us to ask


Wow:gott: someone did the smart thing and called and asked why?


----------



## HDJulie

FHSPSU67 said:


> Are you sure you didn't sign anything at Best Buy? I have always been required to sign at Circuit City.


Hmm, I wonder if the receipt had something about a commitment. I paid by credit card so I had to sign anyway & I remember that they had to look up my D* account so it is possible that I did agree to something. I don't mind that -- just wish I could see on the site when my agreement ends. I'll have to go dig out the receipt.


----------



## skyboysea

Carl Spock said:


> None taken. I am approaching this as a marketing mistake, and one that needs to be rectified immediately. I could care less if I was turned down. I didn't expect any free stuff. I never do. It's totally the way it was executed.


How can you call this a marketing mistake? This "program" has never been announced officially nor advertised. It doesn't exist.
If someone is getting some bonus going to that page, well, is the same that getting it from a CSR just for asking. There is no loyalty program there either.


----------



## AirShark

Well obviously the bugs in the system are showing.

Just in case no one thinks actual rewards exist:










Not that those channels are actually active on any of my rcvrs. lol


----------



## dcowboy7

*scott at satguys posted this:*

Ok here is the way it works...

I am posting this message here instead of bits and pieces as I don't want to water things down or miss quote someone. Normally I will not directly quote someones message, but am here so you can see the passion and fire behind this loyalty program.

Now that I have read this I have a better understanding of the program and respect what DirecTV is trying to do here.

Quote:
First, I want to thank you all for letting me know about what your community members are seeing on our Loyalty Program as it launched this morning on DIRECTV.com

And many of you know of the the link to the loyalty page that Will refers to in his previous post.

I thought I might first outline a few things to clear up any confusion:

This loyalty program is among the most extensive ever launched for long-term DIRECTV customers.

Logistically it makes sense to roll it out in a customer's anniversary month, and not all loyal customers at once, as some might at first expect or hope for.

That being the case, the link is only being promoted to customers that are eligible for a gift in their anniversary month and will not "work properly" for customers not in their anniversary month.

*So if you joined DIRECTV in August, 3 years or more ago and are in good standing, you will be sent a notice soon, told about directv.com/thanks on the phone, or see that you have received a gift when you sign in and see a gift notification that will then lead you to this page.

If it is not your anniversary month yet, one will not be eligible - yet - and will get a "not eligible" message on the web page. *

Three trends you may already see out there.

Customers that are receiving Showtime as a gift will not see it yet. They should see it light up on their account tomorrow. Going forward for each month there may be a few days delay in seeing it, but this hiccup is being resolved for August customers.

Also, some customers are seeing the message "hope you are enjoying your gift" but did not realize they have a gift yet. That is because the online component's release could not be moved to be co-timed with the mailing notification which is going out in the next couple of days.

Going forward the mailing communication will be sent before they are able to see the gift online, so customers should know its coming.

Finally, since we are so close to September, those customers will not see that until a few days into September.

That covered, we are receiving many "wow, this is great!" messages, and others providing constructive feedback and suggestions for making the service even better. 
This was our intent. Companies should listen more closely to their best customers and now we have a way of making that happen, and my group will be sharing this feedback with each of the lines of business.

I want to thank you all for the opportunity to listen to each of you for ways to improve our service - that has been invaluable - and I will continue to do so.

As stated above, this is planned ongoing effort each month, not some one-time splash for show or PR.

This is DIRECTV taking the next step to reach out more broadly to our most loyal and dedicated customers to listen to what is most important to them in a television service. 
Thanks again for letting me know.


----------



## swans

AirShark said:


> Well obviously the bugs in the system are showing.
> 
> Just in case no one thinks actual rewards exist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that those channels are actually active on any of my rcvrs. lol


You do have to call in and ask that they activate it. I got Showtime free for 3 months.

It must be based upon your anniversary. Looks like I've been with them since August 1994.


----------



## Grentz

Well that makes sense, just wish they would have said something about it earlier


----------



## ccr1958

good info dcowboy7....thanks


----------



## Steve Robertson

Sounds good to me and thanks for posting that now it should make sense to everyone


----------



## scuba_tim

Yes, great detail. Now if only that was out there, maybe even on the "You're not eligible page", everyone would feel good. That's all we need


----------



## colt

I had to talk to a csr. The info was there about me being a loyal customer since 2000. Since I wasn't near my computer, she added the 3 mos. There is something, that has to be done with the e-mail notification to activate the freebies yourself.


----------



## Hdhead

Well, now guess I must wait for my 14th anniversary next March. So much for the HD DVR I have been waiting patiently for.


----------



## JeffBowser

Well, jeez, after all this hoopla, and after an hour of trying to remember my login information, I login to my account and discover I have received a loyalty gift. They say I have been a subscriber since 2001 (been longer than that actually), and I got a free PPV. Well, guess I'll see if there is anything in HD worth watching and see if it really is free.


----------



## ccr1958

Hdhead said:


> Well, now guess I must wait for my 14th anniversary next March. So much for the HD DVR I have been waiting patiently for.


maybe it is retroactive back to jan1, 2008...call & see maybe


----------



## waynebtx

I talked to a CSR this morning she told me i would get an email on my free ppvs. From what she told me was i would get the credit from the free ppvs even if i didnt use them. Sounds like a sweet deal.


----------



## Argee

I wonder if one can switch between freebie offers?

I'd rather have STARZ than Showtime and in fact would rather have the ten month 5 dollar off deal.

I guess one cannot be too picky.


----------



## Grentz

I actually (unrelated to this thread) just called in about an AM21 as fall can be a bit tough with storms and what not, and they were able to give one to me since I am a long term customer. Probably will wipe out my loyalty perk when the time comes, but I really needed the AM21 so it is good overall.

So I am very happy overall, Directv is still the best


----------



## Steveknj

dcowboy7 said:


> *scott at satguys posted this:*
> 
> Ok here is the way it works...
> 
> I am posting this message here instead of bits and pieces as I don't want to water things down or miss quote someone. Normally I will not directly quote someones message, but am here so you can see the passion and fire behind this loyalty program.
> 
> Now that I have read this I have a better understanding of the program and respect what DirecTV is trying to do here.
> 
> Quote:
> First, I want to thank you all for letting me know about what your community members are seeing on our Loyalty Program as it launched this morning on DIRECTV.com
> 
> And many of you know of the the link to the loyalty page that Will refers to in his previous post.
> 
> I thought I might first outline a few things to clear up any confusion:
> 
> This loyalty program is among the most extensive ever launched for long-term DIRECTV customers.
> 
> Logistically it makes sense to roll it out in a customer's anniversary month, and not all loyal customers at once, as some might at first expect or hope for.
> 
> That being the case, the link is only being promoted to customers that are eligible for a gift in their anniversary month and will not "work properly" for customers not in their anniversary month.
> 
> *So if you joined DIRECTV in August, 3 years or more ago and are in good standing, you will be sent a notice soon, told about directv.com/thanks on the phone, or see that you have received a gift when you sign in and see a gift notification that will then lead you to this page.
> 
> If it is not your anniversary month yet, one will not be eligible - yet - and will get a "not eligible" message on the web page. *
> 
> Three trends you may already see out there.
> 
> Customers that are receiving Showtime as a gift will not see it yet. They should see it light up on their account tomorrow. Going forward for each month there may be a few days delay in seeing it, but this hiccup is being resolved for August customers.
> 
> Also, some customers are seeing the message "hope you are enjoying your gift" but did not realize they have a gift yet. That is because the online component's release could not be moved to be co-timed with the mailing notification which is going out in the next couple of days.
> 
> Going forward the mailing communication will be sent before they are able to see the gift online, so customers should know its coming.
> 
> Finally, since we are so close to September, those customers will not see that until a few days into September.
> 
> That covered, we are receiving many "wow, this is great!" messages, and others providing constructive feedback and suggestions for making the service even better.
> This was our intent. Companies should listen more closely to their best customers and now we have a way of making that happen, and my group will be sharing this feedback with each of the lines of business.
> 
> I want to thank you all for the opportunity to listen to each of you for ways to improve our service - that has been invaluable - and I will continue to do so.
> 
> As stated above, this is planned ongoing effort each month, not some one-time splash for show or PR.
> 
> This is DIRECTV taking the next step to reach out more broadly to our most loyal and dedicated customers to listen to what is most important to them in a television service.
> Thanks again for letting me know.


Thanks for the clarification and that makes TOTAL sense. One question, how do you find out what your anniversary date is?

I started this thread based on the information that a CSR VOLUNTEERED to me while waiting for my DVR to reboot, and she NEVER mentioned that it would be on our anniversary date. In fact she even told me that it was starting on the 13th and that I should look for either an email, snail mail, or phone call from DirecTV soon. Anyway, knowing it was a CSR and they don't always get their facts straight (heck she didn't even know the new SAT went up the day I called), I shouldn't be too surprised that the info we got has been convoluted.

Anyway, I am looking forward to my anniversary date to see what I get


----------



## Bsquared

The program does exist, and the website exists, and it implies that it is a loyalty program, which it does not appear to be. I know the program exists because some people on here are benefiting from it.

It is a mistake to have the webpage up, because they did not work out the bugs first or even think through how it would work or even what it is. If it just a random reward, then don't imply that it is a loyalty program.

I hope I don't sound like I am complaining, because I am really not, nor do I feel entitled to anything, but this does create some frustration. I hear about customers getting free equipment and programming some because they call and complain or ask for free stuff, and now randomly under a "loyalty" program. I have never recieved anything free and don't really like the idea of having to call and try and get something.

That is why I thought the idea of a loyalty porgram would be nice. Something that had some sort of reasoning behind the rewards, not just random or who begs the most.


----------



## R8ders2K

colt said:


> I had to talk to a csr. The info was there about me being a loyal customer since 2000. Since I wasn't near my computer, she added the 3 mos. There is something, that has to be done with the e-mail notification to activate the freebies yourself.


I don't think that it has to do with that e-mail notification or subscription. As I had that subscription checked before the *Thanks* URL went active. And now, I see that e-mail subscription is no longer in my Account Setup's subscription listing.

:bang


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

VenomsGirl said:


> can i ask a few questions to those of you who have been customers for 10+ years...
> 
> 1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.
> 
> 2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)
> 
> 3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


1) Yes
2) Yes - auto credit card for many years
3) Nope


----------



## freakjim

Steveknj said:


> One question, how do you find out what your anniversary date is?


I looked under *Orders & Installation* and have to assume that my anniversary is on or around my initial installation date.

This in not a whine or complaint just a curiosity.....
If my anniversary is in June will I have to wait until next June?

Jim


----------



## Bsquared

scuba_tim said:


> Yes, great detail. Now if only that was out there, maybe even on the "You're not eligible page", everyone would feel good. That's all we need


Exactly!


----------



## sacalait

Now that some light has been shed on the program, I just wish I could find my anniversary month. 

I have bought all of my dish upgrades and receiver adds/upgrades through the places I have worked dating back to '97. I have never ordered any equipment through Directv itself except for 1 time that I wound up canceling and buying myself. So when I look at order history it only shows a replacement BBC from a month ago(PP) and the canceled free dish and HR20 from last year.


----------



## Carl Spock

Who was it upthread that said that this proves once again that DirecTV knows how to run a satellite service but doesn't know how to run a website?

Buy that man a beer.


----------



## ccr1958

i am guessing my anniversary date is when i activated my
first receiver....november 1994...or does upgrading etc...change that??


----------



## rudeney

Hmm…I logged in and this is all I got:


----------



## mephisto

freakjim said:


> I looked under *Orders & Installation* and have to assume that my anniversary is on or around my initial installation date.
> 
> This in not a whine or complaint just a curiosity.....
> If my anniversary is in June will I have to wait until next June?
> 
> Jim


It's sounds like you have to wait until June 2009 and hope 1) that DirecTV doesn't cancel the program before then, 2) that they send you an email notification and it doesn't hit your junkmail instead and 3) that you remember in 1 years time to visit the page.


----------



## Bill Broderick

rudeney said:


> Hmm&#8230;I logged in and this is all I got:


Please check off "MRV"


----------



## FHSPSU67

ccr1958 said:


> i am guessing my anniversary date is when i activated my
> first receiver....november 1994...or does upgrading etc...change that??


Nope, that should be it.
You're 12 mos. more loyal than I am:lol:


----------



## ccr1958

FHSPSU67 said:


> Nope, that should be it.
> You're 12 mos. more loyal than I am:lol:


thanks :lol:


----------



## ccr1958

mephisto said:


> It's sounds like you have to wait until June 2009 and hope 1) that DirecTV doesn't cancel the program before then, 2) that they send you an email notification and it doesn't hit your junkmail instead and 3) that you remember in 1 years time to visit the page.


it may be retroactive to jan 1, 2008....i would call & see just to make sure


----------



## freakjim

mephisto said:


> It's sounds like you have to wait until June 2009 and hope 1) that DirecTV doesn't cancel the program before then, 2) that they send you an email notification and it doesn't hit your junkmail instead and 3) that you remember in 1 years time to visit the page.


Thanks for the quick response.
When I visit *directv.com/thanks* it states _"We hope you're enjoying your anniversary gift......"_ but no such gift was ever received? No chance of the email getting lost as spam/junk, the email address associated with my DirecTV account belongs to a server that I run.


----------



## tkrandall

I wonder if these may trigger off your next service anniversary, even if you are a long timer


----------



## swans

freakjim said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> When I visit *directv.com/thanks* it states _"We hope you're enjoying your anniversary gift......"_ but no such gift was ever received? No chance of the email getting lost as spam/junk, the email address associated with my DirecTV account belongs to a server that I run.


You see the gift on the response screen.


----------



## freakjim

swans said:


> You see the gift on the response screen.


Silly me, but i got the *not eligible* message. I originally signed up June 2002 added the TIVo some time in 2004 and nothing else since. So my next step would be to give them a call and that's not going to happen, I love Directv but I hate telephones :lol: or maybe I have not been a customer for long enough?
(I still love Directv I just no longer want to marry it)


----------



## gphvid

freakjim said:


> Silly me, but i got the *not eligible* message. I originally signed up June 2002 added the TIVo some time in 2004 and nothing else since. So my next step would be to give them a call and that's not going to happen, I love Directv but I hate telephones :lol:


If silly you, then I must be out of my mind...:lol:

I've been with D* since the fall of the first year it's been on (1994?) and even though I did upgrade to HD last year, I hve been loyal with on time payments since I started. And I, too, got the ineligible screen.

Must have been the HD upgrade that did it. But then one would think that shouldn't really. I would think that most subscribers will come around to the HD thing eventually.

Ohwell...just keep watchin' and keep payin'...


----------



## tkrandall

I wonder if you have to wait until next June.


----------



## dcowboy7

tkrandall said:


> I wonder if you have to wait until next June.


yes....see post #496.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes it is true,your reward comes on the month you joined. If you started with DIRECTV in February, that is when you will be eligible, no matter how many years you have been with DIRECTV.


----------



## tkrandall

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes it is true,your reward comes on the month you joined. If you started with DIRECTV in February, that is when you will be eligible, no matter how many years you have been with DIRECTV.


I kind of figured that but many that are upset here seem to be not anticipating that would be the case - that they have to wait until their next anniversary after the program launched. Mine is next month. I wonder what/if I will see.....


----------



## wingrider01

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes it is true,your reward comes on the month you joined. If you started with DIRECTV in February, that is when you will be eligible, no matter how many years you have been with DIRECTV.


How does one tell what month they got directv?

Interesting thing also, at least on my logon the box for the email noticifcations for this is gone


----------



## bobo

I got a choice of a HD DVR upgrade, Starz or Showtime for a year. Went with Showtime since I already have 2 HD DvR's


----------



## sundude90

If you go http://www.directv.com/thanks it will redirect you to a Directv Loyalty Program page. It will have a box for Feedback and on the left side of it, it will give your name, account number, Loyal Viewer Since Date (I am 1999) and your gift.

My gift is Showtime for 3 months. I have gotten this Freebie so many times and I never watch it becasue I don't like anything they offer on those channels. I also have the Showtime Freebie for two months because I complained so darn much about my problems with my Caller ID. So I will only get 1 Month more because of this program. That Sucks.


----------



## khark

I have been a customer since they bought out Primestar. It has always had the same name and address, I have used automatic payment so my bill has always been paid on time and I have always been nice to the CSRs but I still get You're not Eligible to Participate in this Promotion.



VenomsGirl said:


> can i ask a few questions to those of you who have been customers for 10+ years...
> 
> 1) have you had the same account for 10+ years....b/c if you have used your wife's name (or anyones) to get the perks, keep in mind, it has to be the same account from your start date to present.
> 
> 2) have you really paid your bill on time every month, havent been cut off into min. service in the last 6 months? (not saying you havent...just giving you insite)
> 
> 3) have you ever refused to give your email address to a csr when they asked for it, or told a csr to remove you from promo email?? that could also disqualify you if you have been marked "refused email"


----------



## mcbeevee

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes it is true,your reward comes on the month you joined. If you started with DIRECTV in February, that is when you will be eligible, no matter how many years you have been with DIRECTV.


Guess I have to wait 2 more months. It would be nice if the website had a message about only being eligible for the gift on your anniversary (and would display your anniversary date!).


----------



## Dolly

:lol: Typical D* I go to the link and it says "hope you are enjoying your gift" and then a space to click to continue. When I hit the space to continue it said I wasn't eligible !rolling However, while I don't remember the exact month I started with D* I'm sure it was later in the year than this so my anniversary date isn't here yet.


----------



## jhart05

Well I was just talking to a CSR.

She didn't say anything about an anniversary date.

She said those with at least 3 years wth D*, good payment history, and something about not turning off your service in the past 6 months, should be eligible for a loyalty reward.

Said those who aren't seeing anything thru the website should maybe just try giving them a call.

So, for whatever that's worth...


----------



## dcowboy7

sundude90 said:


> If you go http://www.directv.com/thanks it will redirect you to a Directv Loyalty Program page. It will have a box for Feedback and on the left side of it, it will give your name, account number, Loyal Viewer Since Date (I am 1999) and your gift.


maybe cause its your month & its not mine but i dont get that screen.


----------



## willis3

jhart05 said:


> Well I was just talking to a CSR.
> 
> She didn't say anything about an anniversary date.
> 
> Just at least 3 years, good payment history, not turning off your service in the past 6 months or something.
> 
> Said those who aren't seeing anything thru the website should maybe just try giving them a call.
> 
> So, for whatever that's worth...


That makes sense, I have just over 3 years, had 4 hearts and got free Showtime but my "month" is Feb not August


----------



## eandras

curt8403 said:


> activating any new Equipment will extend the agreement.
> adding the protection plan is supposed to extend the agreement
> other things a CSR may tell you.


Not to HIJACK A THREAD!

Sorry, But I beg to differ with you on this point

How does adding the protection plan add to your commitment? Where do you get some of your information? I have added the protection plan and was informed that it doesn't increase your commintment.


----------



## rudeney

eandras said:


> Not to HIJACK A THREAD!
> 
> Sorry, But I beg to differ with you on this point
> 
> How does adding the protection plan add to your commitment? Where do you get some of your information? I have added the protection plan and was informed that it doesn't increase your commintment.


Well, in a way, it does because technically, the PP is an annual contract. My *guess* is that if you were not under a commitment, and added the PP, then cancelled everything a few months later, you would not be under a commitment, but you can't cancel *just* the PP until the end of its 12-month contract.


----------



## jhart05

willis3 said:


> That makes sense, I have just over 3 years, had 4 hearts and got free Showtime but my "month" is Feb not August


Yeah, but that still doesn't explain why the people with 10+ years aren't seeing anything.

I should have worded my original post better.

She said you have to have AT LEAST 3 years with D*.


----------



## Dolly

I know the anniversary date came up in this thread somewhere. And I also know I could probably never find it now since this thread just keeps growing :nono:


----------



## curt8403

Dolly said:


> I know the anniversary date came up in this thread somewhere. And I also know I could probably never find it now since this thread just keeps growing :nono:


anniversary date is the date that you started your service


----------



## pdub2000

It would be cool to be able to see your aniversary date on your Directv bill or online account


----------



## Dolly

curt8403 said:


> anniversary date is the date that you started your service


And doesn't the anniversary date control the time of your
loyal customer gift?


----------



## curt8403

Dolly said:


> And doesn't the anniversary date control the time of your
> loyal customer gift?


for anything over 3 years


----------



## bfncbs1

jhart05 said:


> Well I was just talking to a CSR.
> 
> She didn't say anything about an anniversary date.
> 
> She said those with at least 3 years wth D*, good payment history, and something about not turning off your service in the past 6 months, should be eligible for a loyalty reward.
> 
> Said those who aren't seeing anything thru the website should maybe just try giving them a call.
> 
> So, for whatever that's worth...


Well I have been a sub since 1994 and have paid on time, never turned my service off and I get nothing.

The other day I had hearts.......Now I have no hearts!


----------



## Crunchy

This is just like any shell game. A few shills jump in and say they won big time. We have plenty of shills here... venom and more. One said big wins were coming on August twentieth. Others sit around with cash expecting their turn will come. You win by leaving the game.


----------



## Richierich

I haven't received any GOOD CUSTOMER PERKS as of yet via Online or Email!!!


----------



## Crunchy

richierich said:


> I haven't received any GOOD CUSTOMER PERKS as of yet via Online or Email!!!


Maybe you need six hundred fifty posts as cheerleader to qualify? :lol:


----------



## Dolly

I think those "hearts" were for another promotion and don't have anything to do with the Customer Loyalty Program. I don't work for D* so I can't say that for a fact, but it is what I think is the case.


----------



## xIsamuTM

wow... the hearts system... are we allowed to talk about that outside of shop?


----------



## DCSholtis

I've been with them since 9/96 so I guess I'll find out in a few days what I'll be getting.


----------



## R8ders2K

Dolly said:


> I think those "hearts" were for another promotion and don't have anything to do with the Customer Loyalty Program. I don't work for D* so I can't say that for a fact, but it is what I think is the case.


Like I posted previously, what :heart:s? I never saw 'em before...


----------



## Phroz

xIsamuTM said:


> wow... the hearts system... are we allowed to talk about that outside of shop?


Do they even still use the heart system?

I know like... 2 years ago, I was a 1-heart customer.

I'm never expecting anything free. I'd be satisfied just to get stuff at the regular price :lol:


----------



## xIsamuTM

We kinda use it but not really. a 1-heart is going to end up paying a 50.00 processing fee on any upgrade done for their account and it does affect (the desire to offer any) shoppers offers that might be given. Oh yeah, you don't get the 19.95 pro-rate on a service call if you add protection plan if you're a 1 heart. Sales/ACE still uses it for thing but that's about it from what I know. The context of the call matters more to me then how someones account standing happens to be at the time.


----------



## rahlquist

xIsamuTM said:


> wow... the hearts system... are we allowed to talk about that outside of shop?


If in doubt always remember the safest route on confidentiality is silence. Trade secrets are one part of D*'s intellectual property I wouldn't want to be caught disclosing.


----------



## Argee

I did get my email confirmation for three free months of Showtime. Customer since August 1996.


----------



## davemayo

Got my confirmation email last night. $5 off for 10 months. $50 bucks is $50 bucks. I'm not complaining.

Been with Directv since August 1998.


----------



## finaldiet

I still am not eligible yet. Havn't receive any email but when I checked for hearts in my account, it shows 4 hearts and HD DVR for $99. Look under ADD RECEIVER.


----------



## geagles

Got offered one free ppv movie. Didn't see any hearts though, I did notice my anniverary date was wrong. Said 2000 and that is the date I retired and moved to my current address. was with D* before that, so suspect they used current addy as anniversay date. Computor system probably doesn't know the difference between anniverary date and move date. So much for high tech marvels. lol.


----------



## mangust

rudeney said:


> Well, in a way, it does because technically, the PP is an annual contract. My *guess* is that if you were not under a commitment, and added the PP, then cancelled everything a few months later, you would not be under a commitment, but you can't cancel *just* the PP until the end of its 12-month contract.


I could be wrong but if I recall it's not a commitment to extend your service. Rather, you'll be charged a $10 cancellation fee if you cancel the PP in the first year.


----------



## rahlquist

mangust said:


> I could be wrong but if I recall it's not a commitment to extend your service. Rather, you'll be charged a $10 cancellation fee if you cancel the PP in the first year.


+1


----------



## JLucPicard

People are throwing around the term "hearts" here, but I think we're talking about two different things.

If you went to "Add Receiver" when that was reflecting discounts, each receiver type had a box to the left with a heart in it and the receiver reflected $0.00 or $99.99 for the HD DVR. People were referring to that as four hearts (four receiver types).

The other "hearts" were a DirecTV customer rating system (from one to five, I believe). The only way to know how many hearts you had was to ask a CSR, and if my memory doesn't fail me, they didn't always tell you (though I was never NOT told when I asked - some did express suprise that I even knew about that, though ).

Just from reading what's happened and based on the info in post #496, I'm guessing when this first went up that people were seeing the equipment discounts and "Loyal Customer" subscription check box for a time before the "anniversary date" component of the program was properly in place. That would seem to explain why some who were seeing that before are not now.
.
.
.
.
.
.
OK, I made mention several times in the above about my memory serving me. OY! I was thinking all along that I had a September anniversary date. Just went and grabbed my "Limelight" package from years ago (with the card with the 'special' 1-800 number to call). Says I've been a customer since AUGUST of 1996. Hmmm.

"Thanks" page reads "We appreciate your loyalty and hope you're enjoying your anniversary gift" and then "You are not eligible for this promotion". No "Loyalty" check box, no equipment discounts (which WERE there the other day). I guess it's time to make a phone call and see what's up! :lol:


----------



## Boston Fan

VenomsGirl said:


> ok, if you have the premier package and you get Starz free for three months, youll get a credit for the starz on your bill.


Hmmm...I responded to the offer of 3 Free months of showtime (and this is my anniversary month) using the reply button on the thank you page, and asked how it would work since I already have Premier. I received an email back telling me that since Premier already includes all the movie channels, that there was no need for them to make any changes to my account. No mention of credits, and none showed up on my account. Now when I log into the thank you page, it just tells me I am not eligible for the program.


----------



## paulman182

Tells me I'm not eligible, either.

Seems they could have broken it to us a little more gently...!

However, my DirecTV anniversary is in October, and that's not that far away.


----------



## rudeney

Crunchy said:


> This is just like any shell game. A few shills jump in and say they won big time. We have plenty of shills here... venom and more. One said big wins were coming on August twentieth. Others sit around with cash expecting their turn will come. You win by leaving the game.


While I can't promise that there are or are not any "shills" here, I can tell you that I am certainly *not* a shill. Read my posts - I cut D* no slack for their ridiculously substandard customer service and poor business practices. In the "would you I recommend D*" poll, I voted a 3. Regardless, I had "hearts" on my account and was able to get an HD-DVR for $99 or any other receiver for free. I have the HD-DVR in my home now. When I go to the "thanks" website, I get "not eligible" because August is not my anniversary date. I'll have to wait until next spring for that.

I will admit that the "thanks" webpage could be much better in explaining that it's for your anniversary. I also wish that D* would be a bit more forthright in explaining how customers qualify for better deals, but in a way, it's like your credit score - if they explained how it's calculated, then everyone would know how to manipulate it and it would become meaningless. I will not subscribe to the idea that there is any deception or "shell games" going on here.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think that there have been some assumptions made here, beginning with the leaking of a program and a web site that were not ready yet. As the system stands, all subscribers who qualify will get rewards within a year. The program is not being publicized, as far as I know only this web site and one other are even discussion it.


----------



## d max82

My initial install date was yesterday, 4 years ago. It says I'm not eligible. Story of my life if I missed the cutoff by one day and have to wait a whole year to be eligble


----------



## Ken S

Hey, whatever you get is found money/services...It's nice of any company to do something for loyal customers...but I don't think anyone subscribed with that in mind.


----------



## rahlquist

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that there have been some assumptions made here, beginning with the leaking of a program and a web site that were not ready yet. As the system stands, all subscribers who qualify will get rewards within a year. The program is not being publicized, as far as I know only this web site and one other are even discussion it.


Thats the problem with leaks though, once a leak happens it spreads and with the spreading of the leak comes wild speculation. Its very unfortunate. This thread had weeks of anticipation to work itself into a lather over a program that wasn't offiicially announced and as you point out still hasn't. All because a CSR leaked information that wasn't to be released at that time and possibly still now. I am certain D* has other programs that CSR have been smart enough not to talk about, leaking one like this just look at the effect.

In the end I am sure because these programs are a marketing tool that the CSR aren't supposed to be the announcement path for them, unfortunately there are some CSR that for whatever reason feel the need to talk about things they shouldn't. In the end a CSR may have 10 offers they can give a customer, but that doesn't mean they should tell them about the 8 the person cant get.

This isnt an attack on the CSR's, but they do need to be careful what they talk about, especially here or on their recorded phone calls and anywhere else D* monitors. I wonder just how much call volume has spiked since this thread started.


----------



## Bill Broderick

This is one of those rare situations where a forum, such at DBSTalk is a bad thing for DirecTV. They have added a Customer Loyalty program that they intend to notify customers about during the month of their anniversary date.

They never intended for the masses to find out about this program or the web page until they contacted each customer that it was their anniversary and that DirecTV wanted to give them a "thank you for your loyalty" gift.

The fact that people are going to this page, without having been contacted by DirecTV about the page, and then complaining that they are getting screwed by DirecTV is just ridiculous. Granted, DirecTV probably should have put a better disclaimer on the webpage than "You're not eligible to participate in this program". But people who have been customers for 3+ years will receive their loyalty gift when their anniversary comes up.

This is like complaining when someone else gets a birthday present, but you don't, even though it's not your birthday.


----------



## JeffBowser

Amen, bro !:lol:



Bill Broderick said:


> This is one of those rare situations where a forum, such at DBSTalk is a bad thing for DirecTV. They have added a Customer Loyalty program that they intend to notify customers about during the month of their anniversary date.
> 
> They never intended for the masses to find out about this program or the web page until they contacted each customer that it was their anniversary and that DirecTV wanted to give them a "thank you for your loyalty" gift.
> 
> The fact that people are going to this page, without having been contacted by DirecTV about the page, and then complaining that they are getting screwed by DirecTV is just ridiculous. Granted, DirecTV probably should have put a better disclaimer on the webpage than "You're not eligible to participate in this program". But people who have been customers for 3+ years will receive their loyalty gift when their anniversary comes up.
> 
> This is like complaining when someone else gets a birthday present, but you don't, even though it's not your birthday.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's hard to remember that this program is still in its infancy and it is still evolving. Much like many other things that seemed horribly unfair at the moment (How come I never got that free decoder ring? I sent in my box tops) it is unlikely to make the list of the world's largest marketing disasters.


----------



## jhart05

I still think if you guys just call them up, you'll get some kind of free offer. Even if you don't see anything thru that website.

At least you could get some kind of explanation why you're not seeing anything.


----------



## freakjim

JeffBowser said:


> Amen, bro !:lol:


I second that!
My anniversary isn't until June and I will wait patiently. Maybe by then this program will have been so wildly successful the perks will be outrageously generous, especially to those who didn't whine at them 10 months before their actual anniversary!

Jim


----------



## Dolly

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's hard to remember that this program is still in its infancy and it is still evolving. Much like many other things that seemed horribly unfair at the moment (How come I never got that free decoder ring? I sent in my box tops) it is unlikely to make the list of the world's largest marketing disasters.


+1 Great remark :lol: For all of us who remember decoder rings !rolling


----------



## Dolly

JeffBowser said:


> Amen, bro !:lol:


I agree completely :yesman: But, of course, what it really means is that DBSTalk is a GREAT FORUM :sunsmile: People here know what D* is going to do sometimes even before D* does it :lol:


----------



## freakjim

Dolly said:


> +1 Great remark :lol: For all of us who remember decoder rings !rolling


drinkmoreovaltine


----------



## FHSPSU67

Abrupt message at "thanks" website has been changed to:

"You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months."


----------



## davemayo

Ken S said:


> Hey, whatever you get is found money/services...It's nice of any company to do something for loyal customers...but I don't think anyone subscribed with that in mind.


Definitely. That's how I'm looking at my 50 bucks.


----------



## sacalait

freakjim said:


> drinkmoreovaltine


I actually used my secret decoder ring to figure out that "Sea Monkeys" weren't really monkeys after all.

:thats:

But I only cried when I lost my Dick Tracy 2 way radio wrist watch.

:nono2:


----------



## R8ders2K

FHSPSU67 said:


> Abrupt message at "thanks" websitehas been changed to:
> 
> "You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months."


Hmmm...someone's been listening (or reading hopefully)...


----------



## Bsquared

jhart05 said:


> I still think if you guys just call them up, you'll get some kind of free offer. Even if you don't see anything thru that website.
> 
> At least you could get some kind of explanation why you're not seeing anything.


I totally agree with you. I am not one who normally calls to see if I can get freebies, but I did call tonight to see what it would cost me to upgrade one of my receivers to HD DVR, and without asking, right away the CSR mentioned how long I have been with Directv and gave me the upgrade for free. 

I don't think you have to wait for your anniversary month to receive your loyalty reward, if you call.


----------



## Upstream

FHSPSU67 said:


> Abrupt message at "thanks" website has been changed to:
> 
> "You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months."


That's a huge difference. Kudos to DirecTV for addressing their error and making the change. Even better would be to inform the customer of the criteria (e.g., check back during your anniversary month) used to make them eligible.


----------



## Cobra

loyal customer perks is no longer showing on my dtv page?


----------



## cadet502

So is anyone else kicking themselves for not jumping on a receiver purchase (HDDVR for 99) while they "thought about it"? 



.


----------



## dcowboy7

cadet502 said:


> So is anyone else kicking themselves for not jumping on a receiver purchase (HDDVR for 99) while they "thought about it"?
> 
> .


no because i want the new hr22 with 100 hrs hd & i severely doubt it would be that model.


----------



## rudeney

cadet502 said:


> So is anyone else kicking themselves for not jumping on a receiver purchase (HDDVR for 99) while they "thought about it"?


I'm kicking myself because I didn't take advantage of the loophole where I could have bought two at that price (basically, if it was in your cart, the price when back up b $99, but once the sale was completed and thus the cart emptied, the offers went back to the loyalty prices).


----------



## cadet502

dcowboy7 said:


> no because i want the new hr22 with 100 hrs hd & i severely doubt it would be that model.


But I've got a lonely 1TB drive just waiting for a friendly DVR. 

.


----------



## tf92

cadet502 said:


> So is anyone else kicking themselves for not jumping on a receiver purchase (HDDVR for 99) while they "thought about it"?
> 
> .


I would be kicking myself if I was ready to go the HD route but since I only have one HDTV in the house and it is not the main one I am not ready yet.


----------



## bgottschalk

finaldiet said:


> I still am not eligible yet. Havn't receive any email but when I checked for hearts in my account, it shows 4 hearts and HD DVR for $99. Look under ADD RECEIVER.


How do you see how many hearts you have?


----------



## JLucPicard

bgottschalk said:


> How do you see how many hearts you have?


You don't. You'd have to call and ask a CSR. Some will tell you, some will act like they have no idea what you're talking about. In general, this is an internal DirecTV thing and the customers aren't supposed to know about it.

I believe those that are posting that they saw 4 hearts mean that when they clicked the "Add Receiver" link and had the discounted pricing on the 4 receiver types, each had a box with a heart in it that referenced loyal customer pricing or some such thing.


----------



## purtman

I called and got Showtime and Starz for six months for free. I've been a customer since 2002. There was a brief interruption when we moved where we couldn't get a site alignment, but then we restored it when we moved into our new house. We've had MLB extra innings, HD and a few other things.


----------



## Dolly

R8ders2K said:


> Hmmm...someone's been listening (or reading hopefully)...


Again that goes to show what a GREAT FORUM DBSTalk is :sunsmile:


----------



## dcowboy7

R8ders2K said:


> Hmmm...someone's been listening (or reading hopefully)...





Dolly said:


> Again that goes to show what a GREAT FORUM DBSTalk is :sunsmile:


then they must be skipping the "channels i get" threads then i guess.


----------



## rudeney

JLucPicard said:


> You don't. You'd have to call and ask a CSR. Some will tell you, some will act like they have no idea what you're talking about. In general, this is an internal DirecTV thing and the customers aren't supposed to know about it.


I believe those that are posting that they saw 4 hearts mean that when they clicked the "Add Receiver" link and had the discounted pricing on the 4 receiver types, each had a box with a heart in it that referenced loyal customer pricing or some such thing.

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15102&d=1218812654


----------



## JLucPicard

I thought I was a September anniversary, so I went and pulled the card they sent me a few years ago with the "special" phone number for 'loyal customers'. On there it says "Customer Since 08.96". Oh, wow - an August anniversary and I'm showing as ineligible.

So I e-mail customer support playing dumb and say, "I was trying to figure out when I signed up for service. I thought it was in 1996 around my mother's and nephew's birthday, which is August 17th. Could you tell me what my start date with DirecTV was?"

The response I got back was July 7, 1998. OoooK. Responded back asking about the apparent discrepancy. We'll see what comes of that. If it was July, then I have a whole year of anticipation to look forward to! :biggthump 

For those that received that card, does your information seem to be accurate?


----------



## Christopher Gould

JLucPicard said:


> I thought I was a September anniversary, so I went and pulled the card they sent me a few years ago with the "special" phone number for 'loyal customers'. On there it says "Customer Since 08.96". Oh, wow - an August anniversary and I'm showing as ineligible.
> 
> So I e-mail customer support playing dumb and say, "I was trying to figure out when I signed up for service. I thought it was in 1996 around my mother's and nephew's birthday, which is August 17th. Could you tell me what my start date with DirecTV was?"
> 
> The response I got back was July 7, 1998. OoooK. Responded back asking about the apparent discrepancy. We'll see what comes of that. If it was July, then I have a whole year of anticipation to look forward to! :biggthump
> 
> For those that received that card, does your information seem to be accurate?


my card says 9/98. guess i'll find out in 9 days.


----------



## sch8r

jhart05 said:


> I still think if you guys just call them up, you'll get some kind of free offer. Even if you don't see anything thru that website.
> 
> At least you could get some kind of explanation why you're not seeing anything.


I couldn't agree more. I have been following this thread since the beginning and have been waiting for my "hearts" as an 8 year "premier" customer. I actually go back to 1995 at two other addresses but they only give credit for my current address.

A little over a week ago I got tired of waiting so I called them up. Told the CSR I wanted to add another HD DVR to my account since I was getting a new TV and wondered if they had any promotions available for existing customers. I went on to say I heard they might be offering a $99 HD upgrade promotion.

She asked me to wait a minute and when she returned to the phone she told me I could have the HD DVR at no charge. She also said they would replace my dish at no charge and an installer could come out the next business day. I said I didn't believe I needed a new dish and asked if she could just ship the HD DVR and save the installer an unnecessary trip. The answer was no.

After the call I remembered the email I received a month or so ago from DirecTV saying my current HD equipment needed to be replaced (free HD swap). I called back and scheduled the HD replacement (for my HR10-250) at the same time as my earlier appointment.

So last Monday the installer delivered my two HR21-100s. I had requested a SWM upgrade but, as expected, I was unsuccessful on that front. I had already ordered a SWM-8 from solid signal and hooked it up after the installer left.

So in the end I had two new HR21s at no charge and a SWM-8 that works beautifully. Well worth the calls...

I did just check the loyalty page and it says I do not qualify. My anniversary month is August.


----------



## rudeney

JLucPicard said:


> I thought I was a September anniversary, so I went and pulled the card they sent me a few years ago with the "special" phone number for 'loyal customers'. On there it says "Customer Since 08.96". Oh, wow - an August anniversary and I'm showing as ineligible.
> 
> So I e-mail customer support playing dumb and say, "I was trying to figure out when I signed up for service. I thought it was in 1996 around my mother's and nephew's birthday, which is August 17th. Could you tell me what my start date with DirecTV was?"
> 
> The response I got back was July 7, 1998. OoooK. Responded back asking about the apparent discrepancy. We'll see what comes of that. If it was July, then I have a whole year of anticipation to look forward to! :biggthump
> 
> For those that received that card, does your information seem to be accurate?


My card like that says 04/1998 which sounds about right. It could be off by a month, it's no big deal. I guess I have 8 months to wait to see what loyalty reward I get. I wonder if my 10-year reward will carry-over since it will actually be 11 years next April?


----------



## jhart05

That's cool, sch8r.

Also guys, I talked to several CSR's over the last week.

I really don't think this promo has anything to with anniversary date.

I asked them all about the promo, and if it had to do with anniversary date. They only said, nope. Just have to be a customer for 3 or more years, good payment history, and continuous service for the last 6 months.

So again, I think if you just call them up and tell them you want to upgrade (as was the case with me) or ask them if they have any free promos going on right now for long time customers, I think you'll get something.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

jhart - but you shouldn't have to call - that's supposedly what the website is for, no?


----------



## jbuch

I've been a customer since the fall of 1995 and it said I wasn't eligible. I also emailed them about upgrading a DirecTivo to a HD-DVR and they wanted me to pay $199. No love for a long time customer. Maybe you get better deals by calling.


----------



## curt8403

jbuch said:


> I've been a customer since the fall of 1995 and it said I wasn't eligible. I also emailed them about upgrading a DirecTivo to a HD-DVR and they wanted me to pay $199. No love for a long time customer. Maybe you get better deals by calling.


when did you email them?


----------



## jbuch

curt8403 said:


> when did you email them?


It was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## curt8403

jbuch said:


> It was a couple weeks ago.


this program is very very new. email them again


----------



## posstefmikala

I went on the site and changed my packacage and there was a box that said loyal customer or something like that. I checked it and then went to add a reciever and evrything was discounted i got a R-16 and a H-20 for free. Delivered and all.


----------



## jbuch

curt8403 said:


> this program is very very new. email them again


I just emailed them again. I'll post their response.


----------



## Grentz

posstefmikala said:


> I went on the site and changed my packacage and there was a box that said loyal customer or something like that. I checked it and then went to add a reciever and evrything was discounted i got a R-16 and a H-20 for free. Delivered and all.


Thats a great deal.

Nice to hear Directv is taking care of ya


----------



## posstefmikala

Yeah I have no complaints


----------



## hjplano

Here is what I get:

You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months.


----------



## JLucPicard

hjplano said:


> Here is what I get:
> 
> You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months.


That's their kinder, gentler version of the "Sorry Charlie, no soup for you" message they had been using.


----------



## shendley

I got Starz free for 3 months as my anniversary gift. Called up directv today to see if there was anyway I could trade Starz for HBO. After looking into it for a couple of minutes, the CSR said that the way the anniversary gift was set up, they couldn't do the trade. So instead she just added HBO free for 3 months on top of Starz! I guess they really do wanna keep their "loyal customers" happy right now.


----------



## Crazy 1

I started with D* in Oct.94 paid around $900.00 for my system at Sears and installed it myself in the rain at night. I thought it was coolest thing ever, since where I live I could only get OTA, and that was only three channels. I left D* for 3yrs for E*. And now I've been back since Oct. 01. I've never ask for any freebes only time I've ever called was to add another IRD to my setup which is 4. Sure would be nice to get a perk.


----------



## alant40

Hdhead said:


> I have some insight into this. If you have been a sub for 10 years or more (I am) you will be eligible for a free HD DVR. Mailing due around 8/13.
> 
> Don't know anything about subs with less years of service.


Been with them since 95. Just received a new Hd Dvr on Thursday, free of charge. 

Update:

Just came from the website and under my billing info says:

Hope you're enjoying your free Anniversary Gift. Remember to go to directv.com/thanks to let us know how we're doing.

Free Showtime for 3 months. Not bad....


----------



## wmj5

I went with D* in sept. 13th 1995, have not changed providers are moved or cut it off at anytime, but there is 8 months I had a account # then they changed it, I have ask 2 csr's to check it out and they cannot find that I was even with them that 8 months, does someone know how I could get that fixed?


----------



## Carl Spock

JLucPicard said:


> hjplano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I get:
> You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months.
> 
> 
> 
> That's their kinder, gentler version of the "Sorry Charlie, no soup for you" message they had been using.
Click to expand...

I saw upthread that this had been changed. Thanks for listening, DirecTV. :righton: It is a program that is rolled in according to your anniversary date and eligibility also depends how long it's been since you signed up. I have absolutely no problem with either requirement, and the current message is definitely much more appropriate than the kick in the crotch that was there before.


----------



## Old Tv Watcher

I have been with DIRECTV since 1996. I E_Mailed then to ask about loyal program and got 3 Months "Showtime" free" in place of the gift you heard about" whatever that means. I also got $10.00 diccount on NFL Sunday ticket which they agreed to a couple months ago.

I want to thank DIRECTV and this forum.


----------



## TedBarrett

"You do not qualify today"

Customer since 11/96 according to my Customer Perks card

??


----------



## jeffreydj

Why are people getting so upset when we all know the "rule" is your anniversary month? People wouldn't even know the link if it hadn't been for this board! 

So what that I have to wait until March? D* has been more than fair to me before and I'm sure when march of next years roll around, my 6 year "gift" will be nice. If you're gonna leave D*'s superior service because of unrealistic expectations, maybe you aren't a happy customer to begin with?


----------



## dcowboy7

jhart05 said:


> Also guys, I talked to several CSR's over the last week.
> 
> I really don't think this promo has anything to with anniversary date.
> 
> *I asked them all about the promo, and if it had to do with anniversary date. They only said, nope. *Just have to be a customer for 3 or more years, good payment history, and continuous service for the last 6 months.





jeffreydj said:


> Why are people getting so upset when we all know the "rule" is your anniversary month?


because the other post there says its not anniversary date tied....so which is it ?


----------



## Dolly

dcowboy7 said:


> because the other post there says its not anniversary date tied....so which is it ?


I think again those CSRs the poster spoke with didn't know what they were talking about  It would have to be tied to something because how else could D* keep track of the program? And what better time to tie it to than the customer's anniversary date? It makes perfect sense to me


----------



## jeffreydj

dcowboy7 said:


> because the other post there says its not anniversary date tied....so which is it ?


It makes sense to be anniversary tied. Businesses have to spread any "expense" (and a customer loyalty program is deifntely an expense) over time.

Everything I've seen -- except one or two posts -- indicate it is tied to your Anniversary. If someone is upset by it, just call. D* seems pretty happy to handout freebies at a drop of the hat anyway


----------



## JLucPicard

dcowboy7 said:


> because the other post there says its not anniversary date tied....so which is it ?


I guess I've kind of been going by the information that YOU yourself posted in post #496. :shrug:


----------



## eandras

dcowboy7 said:


> because the other post there says its not anniversary date tied....so which is it ?


Spoke to a CSR today about an issue I was having with a cracked LNB on my dish and she told me that I was a loyal customer and to log into my account and look for the loyal customer gift that will be available on my Anniversary Month. In my case it is September. According to Directv I have been a loyal customer since 9/1996.

Alos she told me when I asked about the heart system that the hearts that are on the account are there to let the csr know what they can offer you if you ask. It is for lenght of service, payment history and amount of programming. Customers do not see the hearts on your account when you log into Directv. The CSR also said that it is not really used anymore.

Ed


----------



## JLucPicard

eandras said:


> Alos she told me when I asked about the heart system that the hearts that are on the account are there to let the csr know what they can offer you if you ask.


Ed, you don't have to say how many, but did she tell you how many hearts you had, or just downplay things? Just curious.


----------



## Dolly

JLucPicard said:


> Ed, you don't have to say how many, but did she tell you how many hearts you had, or just downplay things? Just curious.


Apparently some people at D* still use the Hearts because I was told how many I had. Yet I never had Hearts show up on my account for those receivers


----------



## miltmeyers

I checked the Thanks page and was told not now but watch etc.. So I sent Directv an e-mail and ask --as I have been a customer since 1995 and have never been late or missed a payment why don't I receive a gift. They responded with 3 months of Showtime free. How is that for being a great company?

milt


----------



## CJTE

DirecTV allegedly canned the 'hearts' system in 06/07. While the hearts are still on your account, the CSRs have been told to ignore them, and the new hires dont know why they're there.

AFAIK, the ordering system still uses the hearts rating regarding getting deals on equipment


----------



## cartrivision

miltmeyers said:


> I checked the Thanks page and was told not now but watch etc.. So I sent Directv an e-mail and ask --as I have been a customer since 1995 and have never been late or missed a payment why don't I receive a gift. They responded with 3 months of Showtime free. How is that for being a great company?
> 
> milt


I might do the same. I have literally been with DirecTV longer than more than 99% of their customers, and pay more than twice the average monthly bill, yet their half baked loyalty qualification process has determined that I do not yet qualify as a loyal customer.

Here's a clue to the clueless at DirecTV.... if you want to start a "loyalty rewards program", you might want to start with the most loyal customers first.... not the ones whose anniversary date just happens to fall in line with the start of the program. If you want to do a staggered rollout, start with the first million oldest customers in the first month of the program, followed by the next oldest million in the next month, etc.


----------



## dtrell

miltmeyers said:


> I checked the Thanks page and was told not now but watch etc.. So I sent Directv an e-mail and ask --as I have been a customer since 1995 and have never been late or missed a payment why don't I receive a gift. They responded with 3 months of Showtime free. How is that for being a great company?
> 
> milt


its really not...they throw around free showtime like water. time warner cable gave me a year of showtime free..and i havent watched it yet.


----------



## loudo

I don't think there is any reason to get upset, about not being offered anything, unless it is the month of your anniversary date, with DirecTV, and you meet the other qualifications set up for the loyalty gifts.


----------



## loudo

A few weeks ago, I went to my on line account, and checked the box to receive notices about the anniversary loyalty gift. Today I went back and looked for it, but couldn't find it. Does anyone else see it? I thought it was under subscriptions.


----------



## henryld

loudo said:


> A few weeks ago, I went to my on line account, and checked the box to receive notices about the anniversary loyalty gift. Today I went back and looked for it, but couldn't find it. Does anyone else see it? I thought it was under subscriptions.


It is & still there on my account (just checked).


----------



## dcowboy7

JLucPicard said:


> I guess I've kind of been going by the information that YOU yourself posted in post #496. :shrug:


but like i posted there stating it wasnt me....i just posted what someone else posted....i am a lawyer (kinda) u know.


----------



## xIsamuTM

the only thing i've seen hearts affect is pro-rates on service calls. a one-heart will pay the full 79.95 for an out of warranty service call even if protection plan is added at the time.


----------



## sticketfan

just wondering where on your online account can you find your anniversary date? i cant seem to find it


----------



## loudo

sticketfan said:


> just wondering where on your online account can you find your anniversary date? i cant seem to find it


It used to be there, but they don't show it anymore.


----------



## loudo

henryld said:


> It is & still there on my account (just checked).


Is it under subscriptions?


----------



## MrBill64

Just called D* to find out my anniversary date (I don't think you can find this online) and the CSR told me Sept 2000. I asked about the new loyality program and wondered if I was eligible for any freebies. She looked into my account and said I was eligible for 12 months of free Showtime and Starz along with 6 months of $5 off my bill. She took care of all of those while I was on the phone. Well worth the phone call.

One question I have is I cannot record anything from my new free channels. Is this normal? I have been out of the loop for a bit and not sure if something has changed regarding recording shows from the movie channels.


----------



## henryld

loudo said:


> Is it under subscriptions?


Yes.


----------



## paulman182

MrBill64 said:


> One question I have is I cannot record anything from my new free channels. Is this normal? I have been out of the loop for a bit and not sure if something has changed regarding recording shows from the movie channels.


No, somethings not right. Are you saying you can watch the channels but not record from them?


----------



## MrBill64

paulman182 said:


> No, somethings not right. Are you saying you can watch the channels but not record from them?


Well I just checked again and now I am able to record. Not sure what happened but maybe it takes a bit for the DVR recording abilities to kick in. I was able to watch these channels when they first were activated but got a message that said I could not record from these channels. Even when I tried to schedule a future recording from these channels it said on my screen that my sheduled recording might not record and asked if I wish to record anyway. Now about 45 minutes later I can record both current and scheduled recordings.


----------



## dcowboy7

loudo said:


> Is it under subscriptions?





henryld said:


> Yes.


i dont see a date under subscriptions ?

it just has the email alert, newsletter, ppv insider boxes checked.


----------



## loudo

dcowboy7 said:


> i dont see a date under subscriptions ?
> 
> it just has the email alert, newsletter, ppv insider boxes checked.


It is definately missing from mine also. This is all I have on my subscription page today:

*Be the first to learn about special offers, new programming and ways to enhance your DIRECTV service. If you subscribe to certain sports packages such as NFL SUNDAY TICKET™, we'll also send you a weekly sports schedule.*

*Special deals, new DIRECTV features, the latest HD info, contests, and more each month.*

*Get weekly updates on the hottest Pay Per View movies and events.*


----------



## finaldiet

Had hearts on mine for about a week and now they are gone. Oh well! Had HD DVR for $99, but I don't need another one.


----------



## bfncbs1

I just emailed D* about the loyalty program and I must say I was extremely disappointed. They offered a $5 discount for 3 months.

"Thanks for asking about DIRECTV's Loyalty Program. Our Loyalty Program gifts are determined based on each customer's specific account and, at this time, they are available to a limited number of customers.
However, we are very happy to have you as a DIRECTV customer and I can offer you a $5 off your bill for 3 months.

We're glad you're one of our loyal customers. It's feedback like yours that helps us remain America's #1 Satellite provider. We thank you for your continued support!"

Sincerely,
DIRECTV Customer Service

Honestly in my 13 years as being a sub I was a little disappointed in there response. This was the first time I have ever asked for anything and for someone who has been with D* this long I was disappointed to say the least.

13 years as a sub, average a $140 a month and to be offered a $5 discount....No thanks I told them to keep it.

Now with all that being said I'm still a happy D* sub and will continue to be for many years to come!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I'm still happy, but I'm calling today to cancel HBO, Cinemax, Starz, etc..

(Actually it's because of the economy, but it's nice to fake vent!)


----------



## oldengineer

I've been with D* for 5 months and am signed up for special offers via e-mail. I haven't received anything yet but I've only been with D* for 5 months so I'm not expecting much yet.

I decided to replace one of my D-12 boxes with an H20/21.

The price thru the web was 199 for the HR20/21 and 99 for the H20/21.

I called D* and the CSR confirmed that the H20/21 box was 99. I asked about the DVR and she said "I can give it to you for 99". Me "same price as the non-dvr"? She "Yes".

Cool. I got e-mail confirmation thanking me for "participating in our offer to receive a specially priced DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR".

As I've seen in many posts here it never hurts to ask.

Only problem is that installation isn't until Sept 16, but I don't have the new set yet so its not a deal breaker. I told the CSR that I'm a retired electrical engineer and would be able to do the installation myself but she said it was against policy and I didn't try to fight about it.


----------



## JLucPicard

loudo said:


> A few weeks ago, I went to my on line account, and checked the box to receive notices about the anniversary loyalty gift. Today I went back and looked for it, but couldn't find it. Does anyone else see it? I thought it was under subscriptions.





henryld said:


> It is & still there on my account (just checked).





loudo said:


> It used to be there, but they don't show it anymore.





loudo said:


> Is it under subscriptions?





henryld said:


> Yes.





dcowboy7 said:


> i dont see a date under subscriptions ?
> 
> it just has the email alert, newsletter, ppv insider boxes checked.





loudo said:


> It is definately missing from mine also. This is all I have on my subscription page today: <snip>


The above discussion was about the Loyal Customer subscription check box, not the start date.



sticketfan said:


> just wondering where on your online account can you find your anniversary date? i cant seem to find it


----------



## FHSPSU67

I just got off the phone with a CSR after getting an HR2x for $99 + 19.95 S/H. She also gave me $120 in monthly credits, so a net of zero + tax of course.
I'm happy!


----------



## bfncbs1

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm still happy, but I'm calling today to cancel HBO, Cinemax, Starz, etc..
> 
> (Actually it's because of the economy, but it's nice to fake vent!)


I'm a longtime subscriber and first time retention caller.

I called D* today after they offered me $5 discount for 3 months and expressed my disappointment to retention and I was offered the following.

$20 credit for the first 6 months and $10 a month for the next 6 months after that.

Free HD access for 1 year

Free DVR service for 1 year

Starz, Showtime, Cinemax and HBO free for 6 months.

1 free PPV movie monthly for 1 year.

All in all not a bad call! Like I said this was the first call I have ever made in 13 years with D*


----------



## dcowboy7

bfncbs1 said:


> I'm a longtime subscriber and first time retention caller.
> 
> I called D* today after they offered me $5 discount for 3 months and expressed my disappointment to retention and I was offered the following.
> 
> $20 credit for the first 6 months and $10 a month for the next 6 months after that.
> 
> Free HD access for 1 year
> 
> Free DVR service for 1 year
> 
> Starz, Showtime, Cinemax and HBO free for 6 months.
> 
> 1 free PPV movie monthly for 1 year.
> 
> All in all not a bad call! Like I said this was the first call I have ever made in 13 years with D*


20*6 = 120
10*6 = 60 
10*12 = 120
6*12 = 84
14+12+11+10 = 47*6 = 282
4*12 = 48

they gave you $714 worth of stuff ?


----------



## wingrider01

loudo said:


> A few weeks ago, I went to my on line account, and checked the box to receive notices about the anniversary loyalty gift. Today I went back and looked for it, but couldn't find it. Does anyone else see it? I thought it was under subscriptions.


Not there on my account anymore either, niehter is the special pricing on the units:nono2:


----------



## waynebtx

wingrider01 said:


> Not there on my account anymore either, niehter is the special pricing on the units:nono2:


Still showing on mine as of five min ago.


----------



## FHSPSU67

dcowboy7 said:


> 20*6 = 120
> 10*6 = 60
> 10*12 = 120
> 6*12 = 84
> 14+12+11+10 = 47*6 = 282
> 4*12 = 48
> 
> they gave you $714 worth of stuff ?


I see where you get the "99% of my information is correct" 
6 * 12 =72


----------



## dcowboy7

FHSPSU67 said:


> I see where you get the "99% of my information is correct"
> 6 * 12 =72


surprised i got the rest right.


----------



## bfncbs1

dcowboy7 said:


> surprised i got the rest right.


Yes that is correct........The only thing I forgot to ask was how would the PPV's be handled. I assume I would see a credit for each PPV bought each month.

I can see a phone call coming on my next statement!


----------



## JLucPicard

Aside from seeing if all those credits materialize, I wonder how many peoeple - regardless of how long they've been subscribers or how they've handled their accounts - will now feel that THEY should automatically be entitled to $700 worth of credits and be thoroughly pi$$ed to the point of leaving if they don't.

OY! :nono2:

Hitting my 12 year anniversary today, I was pleased as punch to get several months of $10 per month credits. Thanks DirecTV!! :biggthump:


----------



## eandras

JLucPicard said:


> Ed, you don't have to say how many, but did she tell you how many hearts you had, or just downplay things? Just curious.


The CSR told me 4 hearts and that was highest that they use to give. Again the CSR said that they really don't use the heart system any more.


----------



## joshjr

dtrell said:


> its really not...they throw around free showtime like water. time warner cable gave me a year of showtime free..and i havent watched it yet.


I got a year of Showtime free for siging up with Directv a week ago. About the only thing I will probably watch on it is the EliteXC and StrikeForce MMA shows.


----------



## jbuch

I called and did manage to get an HD-DVR sent to my house for $99 and a $10 credit per month for the next 6 months. In the end it is costing me $40. Not free like some have managed but not too bad either. I might have been able to do better had I went through retention.


----------



## LMckin

Dolly said:


> I've been with D* since 1995 and I'm not seeing anything special on my account on D*'s website either :whatdidid


Dolly,
Send them an email tell them you been subscriber for 13yrs and tell them you heard about this on some messages boards include your account number.

i sent them an email and they gave me 3months free Showtime Unlimited for been a subscriber for 5 yrs.


----------



## Podkayne

I wonder what happens if you subscribe to all the services already? I've got the full boat, an HR20, a DirecTivo, and an older receiver...maybe I can talk them in to Sunday Ticket?

I've been a sub since Sept. 1994, so my anniv is rolling around soon.


----------



## GoodNOrange

Response (XXXXXXX. - XXXXXXX) - 08/25/2008 11:12 AM 
Dear Mr. XXXXXXX,

Thanks for writing. Please know that we appreciate you being a customer since 11/22/95. After reviewing your account, I see that you are eligible for a special discount of $20 credit for 6 months. This discount will begin with your next bill cycle and will appear as a $20 credit.

We're happy to have you as a loyal DIRECTV customer and we look forward to providing you service for years to come.

Sincerely, 

XXXXXX
Employee ID XXXXXXXXXX
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## dcowboy7

joshjr said:


> I got a year of Showtime free for siging up with Directv a week ago. About the only thing I will probably watch on it is the EliteXC and StrikeForce MMA shows.


showtime now has "inside the nfl" starting this year too.


----------



## Old Tv Watcher

I see alot of folks are getting "Showtime" free for 3 months.

I think you have to cancel after 3 months. They don't automaticity stop after 3 months. I think you have to notify Directv or they will start billing you. I'm not sure about this.


----------



## stblake10

Thanks for writing us. You’ve been with since 2004 and we would like to thank you for keeping your business with us.

Thank you for asking about our Loyal Customer gift offer. After reading your email and reviewing your account I see that you are eligible for a free equipment upgrade. Since you been a valuable DIRECTV customer we can give you free DVR upgrade.

Please note that if you accept this offer, it will include a programming commitment of 24 months on top of any programming commitment you may already be under. Additionally, a DVR service fee is required with a DVR upgrade. If you'd like me to order this free equipment upgrade, please write back and let me know. If you think you will need to schedule an upgrade installation appointment, I suggest you call us at 1-800-531-5000.


Is there a better deal that I can get, if I call.


----------



## richlee

I've been a D* subscriber since 2002.

I called them last week to inquire about adding another room w/HD receiver to my setup.
The CSR told me due to my " loyalty " she could offer it to me including installation for the $19.95 delivery fee.
I also reviewed my programming with her and she offered me SHO and STARZ for six months at no charge.

Saturday I received a letter from D* with an installation date for today.There was no mention of it on the D* website.
I called to ask if they would be here today and of course they were not.Without even complaining I was given a twenty dollar credit for the next six months.

I find it interesting that today's CSR gave me his name and ID number.The same information that last week's CSR gave to me.I don't recall being offered that information in the past.
Perhaps CSR's naming names with ID numbers is the new thing now?I doubt it was a coincidence.


----------



## Dolly

LMckin said:


> Dolly,
> Send them an email tell them you been subscriber for 13yrs and tell them you heard about this on some messages boards include your account number.
> 
> i sent them an email and they gave me 3months free Showtime Unlimited for been a subscriber for 5 yrs.


Well I had called D* about another matter and I came out of it with a great deal. So include me as another happy D* customer :sunsmile:


----------



## chrisbarnes72

Does any one know if Directtv will split the upgrade cost up in payments on our account?? Looks like I am a 199.00 price for another hd dvr, be nice if it could be split up.


----------



## DrEricCarlson

Old Tv Watcher said:


> I see alot of folks are getting "Showtime" free for 3 months.
> 
> I think you have to cancel after 3 months. They don't automaticity stop after 3 months. I think you have to notify Directv or they will start billing you. I'm not sure about this.


This is not the case. I received 3 months free Showtime as an incentive to not cancel Sunday ticket (trying to cut back some). I already had showtime and I like it so I asked if it will automatically renew and I was told that it will not and I will have to call back (or go the web) and add it back after the 3 months. I even asked if they could just automatically renew it and I was told that I would have to be closer to the end of the 3 months before they could add an automatic renewal notice to my account.


----------



## dcowboy7

yea its something like if directv has an offer online like that 2 for 1 starz/showtime deal they were running then u have to cancel at end of 3 months....but if its a "bribe" deal like above that directv tags on then it automatically cancels at end of 3 months.


----------



## oldengineer

chrisbarnes72 said:


> Does any one know if Directtv will split the upgrade cost up in payments on our account?? Looks like I am a 199.00 price for another hd dvr, be nice if it could be split up.


I just got another HDDVR for 99.00 +19.95. Call D* and talk to a CSR.


----------



## JLucPicard

chrisbarnes72 said:


> Does any one know if Directtv will split the upgrade cost up in payments on our account?? Looks like I am a 199.00 price for another hd dvr, be nice if it could be split up.


As oldengineer stated, you may get a better price if you call DirecTV about upgrading. To answer your question, it's my understanding that for most of the equipment upgrades they now charge it to a credit card and won't even charge it to your account. Some people have had it charged to their account (and a few maybe even split into two or three payments), but I do believe that is becoming a thing of the past.

If you were to set expectations going into the phone call, I would assume that you would be asked to put it on a credit card.


----------



## paulman182

JLucPicard said:


> If you were to set expectations going into the phone call, I would assume that you would be asked to put it on a credit card.


That has been my experience with my upgrades.


----------



## jeffreydj

We've bought two HD-DVR's in the last month and three within the last year -- the most recent last evening -- and all were charged to our account. I'm not sure how they decide to charge it your account or not ...


----------



## corky7981

oldengineer said:


> I just got another HDDVR for 99.00 +19.95. Call D* and talk to a CSR.


I did as well....



JLucPicard said:


> it's my understanding that for most of the equipment upgrades they now charge it to a credit card and won't even charge it to your account


Got HDDVR yesterday and D* allowed me to charge to my account....

.


----------



## rudeney

My first HR20 (two years ago, $299++) was charged to my account in three installments. The second one was added about four months later and also in three installments. The third one, added back in March, was charged to my account in one payment. My last purchase (two weeks ago), bought on the website, was charged to my AMEX card on file.


----------



## EMoMoney

I got the 3 months free Showtime.


----------



## firemed509

Got a HDDVR and DVR with a 6X16 switch for $21.50 charged to my account


----------



## d0ug

firemed509 said:


> Got a HDDVR and DVR with a 6X16 switch for $21.50 charged to my account


I just got 3 months of showtime here as well. Been a DirecTV customer for 4 years now.


----------



## Sugarlander

Received 10.00/mo. credit for one year and HD receiver for 19.95. I could have had an HD DVR for 99.95+19.95 but I really didn't need another one. Also got Showtime free for 3 months thanks to this forum. Been a customer for 4 years this month and this is the only perk ever asked for.


----------



## Kojo62

I also received 3 months free Showtime as a loyalty gift. I only just realized that I had it today, since I didn't get any kind of e-mail notification that it was on. Nice freebie. I've been a customer for 8 years now.


----------



## EMoMoney

Kojo62 said:


> I also received 3 months free Showtime as a loyalty gift. I only just realized that I had it today, since I didn't get any kind of e-mail notification that it was on. Nice freebie. I've been a customer for 8 years now.


I just happened to check my Setup online right after I accepted the offer and it was present. I also received a card in the mail today from D* confirming.


----------



## DAHEEL

I got my notice today. Receive 3 months of showtime. I have been a
member since 1996,and this is my first free gift.


----------



## kenlani

I called and asked a CSR why I, a 12 yr customer, received no Loyalty offers and was told that it is because I was still subscribed to total choice.

I was then told to upgrade ( for 2bucks more a month and 10 less channels) and I would then become a Loyal Customer.......

After asking for a little logic about this the CSR then offered me $10 X 6months--
IF I upgraded

Is there NO COMMON SENSE at DIRECTV?????


----------



## Dolly

kenlani said:


> I called and asked a CSR why I, a 12 yr customer, received no Loyalty offers and was told that it is because I was still subscribed to total choice.
> 
> I was then told to upgrade ( for 2bucks more a month and 10 less channels) and I would then become a Loyal Customer.......
> 
> After asking for a little logic about this the CSR then offered me $10 X 6months--
> IF I upgraded
> 
> Is there NO COMMON SENSE at DIRECTV?????


!rolling I noticed you haven't posted much in the Forum to have a membership date of 2006. Of course, I have no idea how much just reading you have done in the Forum. But if you keep up with this Forum, you will learn all kinds of things about D*


----------



## rahlquist

kenlani said:


> I called and asked a CSR why I, a 12 yr customer, received no Loyalty offers and was told that it is because I was still subscribed to total choice.
> 
> I was then told to upgrade ( for 2bucks more a month and 10 less channels) and I would then become a Loyal Customer.......
> 
> After asking for a little logic about this the CSR then offered me $10 X 6months--
> IF I upgraded
> 
> Is there NO COMMON SENSE at DIRECTV?????


Wow umm that's BS. When I got my free SD DVR 2 months ago I was on total choice. Your package doesn't matter but the $$ amount does. So if youre paying $100/month then it counts more. If you have had a disconnect recently thats a huge negative.

If you feel slighted call back and talk to another CSR if youre a loyal customer, in good standing, who hasnt been loaded up with freebies since day one there is no reason a reasonable CSR wont reward your loyalty. Never take the first offer and if youre wanting something specific, dont be afraid to request it. If you need a new HD DVR for that new 52" TV ask, see what kind of offer they will get you.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

Just passed my 5th anniversary & received in the mail a letter from Directv giving me a year of Starz for free


----------



## dcowboy7

kenlani said:


> Is there NO COMMON SENSE at DIRECTV?????


nope....havent u read alot of these threads.


----------



## LMckin

Dolly said:


> Well I had called D* about another matter and I came out of it with a great deal. So include me as another happy D* customer :sunsmile:


That Good to hear


----------



## bjlc

I have total choice plus and I got the 3 months of Showtime for free.. 

I think that you were told a pile of whooo haaaa..

basically a lie.. 

if you are going to "upgrade" to premiere, then you might as well get Sunday Ticket for free.. thats what the going rate is right now..


----------



## wearsch

I just got the notice today - 3 months of free Starz. I already have Showtime otherwise they probably would have given me that instead.


----------



## Christopher Gould

well i checked this morning and nothing for me even though my card says 9/98, and i have had platium/premier the whole time.


----------



## ziggy29

Apparently only some accounts have the check box for anniversary perks under Subscriptions? I clearly don't have it:


----------



## rkr0923

I've been with D* since 99 and I haven't received Mod edit:language from D* (other than a hard time). Not a phone call or anything. I checked Showtime and it's lit up, why I don't know, free for everyone I guess. I wasn't notified I had it. I did notice on their website someting about Anniversary gift, whatever that is????????


----------



## Barcthespark

I've been with D* since 1997, so I called and asked if I qualified for the Loyal Customer Perks Program. I was given all movie channels except Cinemax free for 3 months.

It was definitely worth the call.


----------



## loudo

ziggy29 said:


> Apparently only some accounts have the check box for anniversary perks under Subscriptions? I clearly don't have it:


I checked it off in my account a few weeks ago, but today it is missing from my subscription list. So it was there for many, but no longer exisits.


----------



## Richierich

I called and told them I didn't see it in my account so they gave me 6 months of Showtime Free!!!


----------



## TDLA

Hmmm, guess 8 years is not good enough.....


You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months.


----------



## dcowboy7

TDLA said:


> Hmmm, guess 8 years is not good enough.....
> 
> You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months.


isnt it only awarded on anniversary months online ?


----------



## Brian Hanasky

loudo said:


> I checked it off in my account a few weeks ago, but today it is missing from my subscription list. So it was there for many, but no longer exisits.


Same here. Check box was available one week and then gone the next.


----------



## ktk0117

dcowboy7 said:


> isnt it only awarded on anniversary months online ?


Is there a way to see your anniversary online, or do I have to sit on hold for 40 mins when I call?

~


----------



## Hdhead

I have nothing showing on my account so I called (my 14th anniversary is in March). Asked if I could get a new HDDVR under the loyalty program. NO PROBLEM! No cost , no commitment! The nice lady even threw in a $10 month/12mo. credit for being such a loyal customer! Thanks D*. Happy camper!!


----------



## rahlquist

ktk0117 said:


> Is there a way to see your anniversary online, or do I have to sit on hold for 40 mins when I call?


If there werent so many calling to get their freebies the hold times probably wouldn't be so long LOL>


----------



## mephisto

ktk0117 said:


> Is there a way to see your anniversary online, or do I have to sit on hold for 40 mins when I call?
> 
> ~


The phone call shouldn't take 40 minutes. I called last week to find out what my anniversary date is and the call took less than 5 minutes, probably more like 3.


----------



## Drew2k

ktk0117 said:


> Is there a way to see your anniversary online, or do I have to sit on hold for 40 mins when I call?
> 
> ~





mephisto said:


> The phone call shouldn't take 40 minutes. I called last week to find out what my anniversary date is and the call took less than 5 minutes, probably more like 3.


The call should be short, but if you don't need an immediate answer, there's also the option to send email to DIRECTV. Login to DIRECTV.com, shoot off an email, should be around a minute and half to get the request out!


----------



## Curtis0620

So when do we think that September anniversaries will show up online?


----------



## iceturkee

mine is november but i've already received 3 months of free showtime and a $120 bill credit so i'm a happy camper!!


----------



## ivoaraujo

My anniversary with Directv was in August. Sent me a letter thanking me for loyal support since 2002. Said hope you enjoy your anniversary present. I received 3 months of Showtime free. They just did it. The letter also says that Showtime will shut off by itself after 3 months is up.


----------



## Jestr40

It seems like most of the credits are for Premium channels and equiptment. I already sub to the Premier package and I already have HD DVR's on my televisions. A free sports sub would be nice.


----------



## lonewoolf

I got three months of HBO free for four years of DTV. Was surprised because it seems like most people are getting free Showtime and HBO cost more.


----------



## escapedla

I was told the other day that as a loyal customer I was entitled to one free service call per year. Has anyone else heard of this perk? I do not have the protection plan.


----------



## tf92

escapedla said:


> I was told the other day that as a loyal customer I was entitled to one free service call per year. Has anyone else heard of this perk? I do not have the protection plan.


I do not know if it was for one a year but I called about one of my parents receivers giving the 771 error and they had a free service call on their account, but they did not have to use it. I asked what kind of offers they had and they sent them a HD receiver and sent a tech out for no charge to change out the old receiver and it turns out the problem was in the receiver anyway.


----------



## bjdotson

ktk0117 said:


> Is there a way to see your anniversary online, or do I have to sit on hold for 40 mins when I call?
> 
> ~


The way I saw mine was to log into directv then go to orders. It showed my original installation date plus the installation date when I upgraded to the DVRs. Looks like November of 2003 for me.


----------



## ktk0117

bjdotson said:


> The way I saw mine was to log into directv then go to orders. It showed my original installation date plus the installation date when I upgraded to the DVRs. Looks like November of 2003 for me.


I just tried it, and it only goes back to July of 2006 when I got my first DVR, it should go back to March 2005 or so.


----------



## labatt79

Got a flier in the mail saying it was our anniversary (members since Aug 02) and that we have Showtime free for 3 months. Checked it out and it's working.


----------



## cdavis0720

labatt79 said:


> Got a flier in the mail saying it was our anniversary (members since Aug 02) and that we have Showtime free for 3 months. Checked it out and it's working.


When did you get the flier? I'm asking because I'm wondering how long you were getting free Showtime and didn't even know it. If it was in the last week or so then you basically wasted one third of your anniversary gift because you didn't know.

Carl


----------



## Chip Moody

Called them on this today, as it wasn't showing up on my account either.

After apologizing for my not being able to see it, they offered (among other things) to send me a new HD receiver - which I took them up on. Didn't mind the $19.95 shipping & handling.

This should keep me happy until the new DirecTivos are available... 

- Chip


----------



## HD AV

THANKS D*! I just got 20.00 off a month for 6 months and no HD fee for 12 months. Makes me glad I've stuck with Direct since 1995. How many other services reward loyal customers. I don't know of any. Good promotion, as word spreads there should be many more subs that stay loyal and get their due's also. May have helped that I've gotten 4 new accounts for them also.


----------



## tigerbaitnatl

Just called to see what I would be offered and was only offered 1 month of Showtime for free. Been a customer since 2000 and have pretty much upgraded with each new package and have had sports subscriptions from time to time. I turned it down, but will probably call back tomorrow and see if I get another offer since Directv is notorious for offering different things depending on who you talk to. The girl I spoke with tonight wasn't sure what I was talking about when I asked about customer loyalty rewards/perks and had to consult a supervisor.


----------



## Richierich

Talk to Customer Retention Dept. if you don't get what you want as they have more power to do these things for loyal customers.


----------



## tigerbaitnatl

I just don't get it. I recalled Directv today to see about the 'perks'. A day ago, I was only offered Showtime for one month. Today I was offered all movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz) for 3 months and $10 off my bill for 6 months. I have done this before to get upgrades on HD DVRs and have been offered different things every time I call. I don't get it and actually logged a complaint today to the retention folks. Doubt it will do anything, but I actually gave the names of the two reps that I spoke with and their IDs that they gave me. Just frustrating. :nono2:


----------



## Boston Fan

tigerbaitnatl said:


> I just don't get it. I recalled Directv today to see about the 'perks'. A day ago, I was only offered Showtime for one month. Today I was offered all movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz) for 3 months and $10 off my bill for 6 months. I have done this before to get upgrades on HD DVRs and have been offered different things every time I call. I don't get it and actually logged a complaint today to the retention folks. Doubt it will do anything, but I actually gave the names of the two reps that I spoke with and their IDs that they gave me. Just frustrating. :nono2:


So you logged a complaint that included the name of the CSR who gave you all the movie channels, and $60 worth of credits? I understand that you are frustrated, but I don't think that's a great way to say thanks to a CSR who offered you these credits.


----------



## rahlquist

tigerbaitnatl said:


> I just don't get it. I recalled Directv today to see about the 'perks'. A day ago, I was only offered Showtime for one month. Today I was offered all movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz) for 3 months and $10 off my bill for 6 months. I have done this before to get upgrades on HD DVRs and have been offered different things every time I call. I don't get it and actually logged a complaint today to the retention folks. Doubt it will do anything, but I actually gave the names of the two reps that I spoke with and their IDs that they gave me. Just frustrating. :nono2:


Wow that's just amazing, of all the unmitigated self entitlement. I cant believe you had the utter gall to file a complaint because you didn't get a better 'reward'! WTH!?!?

Those loyalty items are handed out on an at will basis. They are discretionary within the parameters set by D*. They are under no obligation to give you the best freebie(s) that are available to you. They are supposed to be rewards. When you go to buy a car the dealership may be able to sell it to you at cost but will surely try for more, would you file a complaint against the salesperson? :nono:

A CSR who doesn't give you every freebie that is out there inst a bad employee or a misinformed employee or even a jerk! They could simply be a better steward with their employers money and resources. Its people like you who call in over and over and over who try to milk the system for everything you can get that will eventually bring these types of programs to an end.


----------



## tigerbaitnatl

I didn't log the complaint because I got free stuff. I logged the complaint because of the inconsistencies in their service. I could give a flip if they gave me anything. The CSR today told me I should have been offered the same thing and I noted to the retention people that she was outstanding and was very helpful. 

But, you're right. I'm being selfish. How many posts are in this thread? How many other people that have posted are seeking entitlement? I guess they just happened to call in and were surprised by Directv's generosity? But, you're right. I'm the selfish a-hole. Most of what I know about Directv and how the 'system' works, I've learned on this board. So, thanks for educating me and showing me how to be selfish and increase my sense of entitlement. I'm the a-hole. Right. I'll remember that as I'm watching my free movie channels without an ounce of guilt. :nono2:


----------



## dhhaines

tigerbaitnatl said:


> I just don't get it. I recalled Directv today to see about the 'perks'. A day ago, I was only offered Showtime for one month. Today I was offered all movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, and Starz) for 3 months and $10 off my bill for 6 months. I have done this before to get upgrades on HD DVRs and have been offered different things every time I call. I don't get it and actually logged a complaint today to the retention folks. Doubt it will do anything, but I actually gave the names of the two reps that I spoke with and their IDs that they gave me. Just frustrating. :nono2:


 Maybe you should file a complaint with your phone or electric company... since they probably don't give you ANY rewards.:nono2:

Why would you complain about GETTING a reward, they don't have to give you anything besides TV service. I guess you're just one of those people who feel they're entitled to get something for nothing!

I hope they cancel your service so we don't have to pay for your freebies.


----------



## tigerbaitnatl

Wow. Entitled to something for nothing? I guess 8 years of paying over $1500 per year is nothing. Go figure. :nono2: 

And, just to piss you traditionalists off. I might call back today to see if there is anything else out there for me. How do you like them apples?


----------



## tigerbaitnatl

rahlquist said:


> When you go to buy a car the dealership may be able to sell it to you at cost but will surely try for more, would you file a complaint against the salesperson? :nono:


When you go buy a car, do you take the first offer or do you negotiate? If they don't go for a new offer, are you the idiot that buys the car or go to another dealership or try a different salesperson on another day? See, I can make dumb analogies too.:nono2:


----------



## dcowboy7

tigerbaitnatl said:


> And, just to piss you traditionalists off. I might call back today to see if there is anything else out there for me. How do you like them apples?


thats a good 1. :lol:


----------



## Ric

dhhaines said:


> Maybe you should file a complaint with your phone or electric company... since they probably don't give you ANY rewards.:nono2:
> 
> Why would you complain about GETTING a reward, they don't have to give you anything besides TV service. I guess you're just one of those people who feel they're entitled to get something for nothing!
> 
> I hope they cancel your service so we don't have to pay for your freebies.


Man this works for everything! I just called the electric company and explained that I have been a customer for 20 years and spending X per year and wanted to know what I could get. They said thanks and that in another 20 yrs, I am eligible to enter a drawing for a new outlet!

Seriously, you chose the provider and agreed to pay their rates. They have decided to give you something for free and you complain? I can hear the CS' cracking up over the conference table now!


----------



## wingrider01

tigerbaitnatl said:


> Wow. Entitled to something for nothing? I guess 8 years of paying over $1500 per year is nothing. Go figure. :nono2:
> 
> And, just to piss you traditionalists off. I might call back today to see if there is anything else out there for me. How do you like them apples?


Would love to see them tell you that your service is canceled when you threaten to go someplace else if you don;t give me everything free


----------



## Boston Fan

tigerbaitnatl said:


> I'm the a-hole. Right. I'll remember that as I'm watching my free movie channels without an ounce of guilt. :nono2:


I don't think the objection is that you asked for (and got) a freebie, but that you decided to file a complaint against the person who gave it to you. Why on earth would you think it's a good thing to try and get someone in trouble who gave you what you asked for?

That's just bizarre (and pretty mean).


----------



## Jon J

tigerbaitnatl said:


> I'm the a-hole. Right.


Uh huh.


----------



## Boston Fan

tigerbaitnatl said:


> I'm the selfish a-hole.


Yep. That about nails it.


----------



## rahlquist

Boston Fan said:


> I don't think the objection is that you asked for (and got) a freebie, but that you decided to file a complaint against the person who gave it to you. Why on earth would you think it's a good thing to try and get someone in trouble who gave you what you asked for?
> 
> That's just bizarre (and pretty mean).


+1 thats my point all along. Now I realize they are not likely to reprimand anyone because they didn't offer someone the exact freebie they wanted. Its just the principal, kinda like going into an ice cream shop and demanding to sample the ice cream and filing a complaint when they dont hand you a bowl with a scoop of everything.


----------



## rahlquist

tigerbaitnatl said:


> And, just to piss you traditionalists off. I might call back today to see if there is anything else out there for me. How do you like them apples?


Please do.


----------



## Boston Fan

tigerbaitnatl said:


> And, just to piss you traditionalists off. I might call back today to see if there is anything else out there for me. How do you like them apples?


Do whatever you like. Just please skip the step where you come back to this thread and brag about filing a complaint against the next CSR you talk to. :nono:


----------



## Sirshagg

Jon J said:


> Uh huh.


----------



## tigerbaitnatl

Boston Fan said:


> I don't think the objection is that you asked for (and got) a freebie, but that you decided to file a complaint against the person who gave it to you. Why on earth would you think it's a good thing to try and get someone in trouble who gave you what you asked for?
> 
> That's just bizarre (and pretty mean).


I didn't file the complaint against the CSR that gave me the 'freebies'. I used her name as an example of someone who was great and told the retention people that. I used the other CSRs name to illustrate that I was offered something completely different just a day ago and today's CSR told me that shouldn't have happened. But, believe what you want. I could care less and I just called back and got the HD fee waived for 6 months.


----------



## dhhaines

I call "shenanigans" :sure:


----------



## dcowboy7

dhhaines said:


> I call "shenanigans" :sure:


i just got them to send the entire dallas cowboys cheerleader squad (even kelli finglass) to my house tomorrow.


----------



## Jon J

tigerbaitnatl said:


> I could care less and I just called back and got the HD fee waived for 6 months.


With your obvious telephone expertise, why not call again and just get your entire bill waived for a year or two or even for life?


----------



## cwdonahue

I got a nice surprise in the mail from DirecTV yesterday: a free year of Showtime. I'll take it and thank you very much DirecTV. I guess being quiet and undemanding pays off every now and then.


----------



## BlueSnake

tigerbaitnatl said:


> Wow. Entitled to something for nothing? I guess 8 years of paying over $1500 per year is nothing. Go figure. :nono2:
> 
> And, just to piss you traditionalists off. I might call back today to see if there is anything else out there for me. How do you like them apples?


As a matter of fact it is nothing. If I'm not mistaken by paying over $1500 per year you have received quite a bit of tv programming you obviously wanted. :eek2:


----------



## Boston Fan

tigerbaitnatl said:


> I could care less and I just called back and got the HD fee waived for 6 months.


So what did retention say when you complained about that freebie?


----------



## iceturkee

Jon J said:


> With your obvious telephone expertise, why not call again and just get your entire bill waived for a year or two or even for life?


don't tempt him or her!


----------



## rahlquist

Jon J said:


> With your obvious telephone expertise, why not call again and just get your entire bill waived for a year or two or even for life?


Better yet he can call and ask for a recovery kit for the hope diamond which I am sure he is entitled to now.


----------



## loudo

tigerbaitnatl said:


> When you go buy a car, do you take the first offer or do you negotiate? If they don't go for a new offer, are you the idiot that buys the car or go to another dealership or try a different salesperson on another day? See, I can make dumb analogies too.


You took the (best) offer when you signed that two year commitment, when you bought your equipment. This program is just a thank you gift, for being a good customer. Do negotiate for the best deal when someone wants to give you a birthday gift?? :nono2:


----------



## Dirac

Just a general question--I tried the "thanks" website and it said I didn't qualify... is this the case for most who have subscribed since 2001? What other factors are taken into account? I figured 2001 would be a pretty long tenure on average, although I know several on here go way back to USSB, etc.


----------



## Bsquared

Dirac said:


> Just a general question--I tried the "thanks" website and it said I didn't qualify... is this the case for most who have subscribed since 2001? What other factors are taken into account? I figured 2001 would be a pretty long tenure on average, although I know several on here go way back to USSB, etc.


The perks coincide with your anniversary month.


----------



## Dirac

I'm pretty sure that's September for me since I activated the first day of football season 2001. I asked a CSR (I know...) and she claimed ignorance.

EDIT: Go PACK!


----------



## stuge123

i just called and asked for long time customer perks... the offered $20 off per month for 6 months and 3 months of all the movie channels for free. i took it.


----------



## LMckin

I emailed D* about another matter and after they review my account. they gave me $5.00 off discount credit for three months.


----------



## malaern

bjdotson said:


> The way I saw mine was to log into directv then go to orders. It showed my original installation date plus the installation date when I upgraded to the DVRs. Looks like November of 2003 for me.


When I first subscribed to DTV in 1996, it it had to be through local affiliate Pegasus TV, with an independent installer and a receiver that I purchased.

So the web site says no awards for me yet, and the orders for my account go back only 5 years. I hope their records show that I'll actually be celebrating my 13th anniv. with them next Jan.!

BTW, I wouldn't mind loyal anniversary perks--but I'd really rather be rewarded with more HD goodies on my New Year's plate (or better yet, my trick-or-treat bag)--like the rest of the HBO/Cinemax channels, other available HD nationals, and of course my HD LIL!


----------



## Bsquared

Dirac said:


> I'm pretty sure that's September for me since I activated the first day of football season 2001. I asked a CSR (I know...) and she claimed ignorance.
> 
> EDIT: Go PACK!


I would call back and ask them if they could tell you your anniversary month on record. Sounds like you need to play the "CSR roulette" game.


----------



## sundude90

I have been a Customer since 1999 and I only got Showtime free for 3 months. And I already had Showtime Free before that for 2 months. So I am only getting 1 more month free.

I called Directv and they said that It is Pre- Assigned.


----------



## Bossfan

After one email, I got 6 months of Showtime. After a second, I got 6 months of Showtime and Starz. Not bad.


----------



## zcarguy

JLucPicard said:


> You don't. You'd have to call and ask a CSR. Some will tell you, some will act like they have no idea what you're talking about. In general, this is an internal DirecTV thing and the customers aren't supposed to know about it.
> 
> I believe those that are posting that they saw 4 hearts mean that when they clicked the "Add Receiver" link and had the discounted pricing on the 4 receiver types, each had a box with a heart in it that referenced loyal customer pricing or some such thing.


Does anyone know what the criteria for getting discounted equipment is? When I click "Add Reciever" it shows regular pricing. I have been a long time customer for over 6 years 3 + years of Premier. I have always bought my equipment from retail. I even paid $299 for my 1st HR20. Shortly thereafter the price dropped to $199 and I complained and was given $100 bill credit. Still I have never got any equipment for less than retail. ie HR21 for $99 or free like others here.

One more question for those Premier customers getting an aniversary gift (early or otherwise). What kind of gifts should one expect? Obviously Showtime for 3 months doesn't do anything since it already subbed. Is DTV offering bill credits or other rewards?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## zcarguy

stuge123 said:


> i just called and asked for long time customer perks... the offered $20 off per month for 6 months and 3 months of all the movie channels for free. i took it.


Thats pretty damn good!! how long have you had an account? what do you sub to?


----------



## PAJeep

I haven't been a directv customer very long so no perks for me. I think I will call the telco, wireless, gas and electric companies tomorrow though and demand some type of perks since I've been a customer for so long. If they say no I'll just keep calling back until someone says yes


----------



## jeffreydj

zcarguy said:


> Does anyone know what the criteria for getting discounted equipment is? When I click "Add Reciever" it shows regular pricing. I have been a long time customer for over 6 years 3 + years of Premier. I have always bought my equipment from retail. I even paid $299 for my 1st HR20. Shortly thereafter the price dropped to $199 and I complained and was given $100 bill credit. Still I have never got any equipment for less than retail. ie HR21 for $99 or free like others here.
> 
> One more question for those Premier customers getting an aniversary gift (early or otherwise). What kind of gifts should one expect? Obviously Showtime for 3 months doesn't do anything since it already subbed. Is DTV offering bill credits or other rewards?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Z


To answer the first question, I think you just need to call. Our HR-20 was only $49 in March when we called. Also received HD Plus pack for 6 months free.

Next, an HR-21 was FREE as a replacement for an H10 on our account in August. At first they were going to send a H21 as a replacement but we simply asked if we could upgrade to an HD DVR and she said "sure" and it was no cost. No other perks. We also inquired about anther HD DVR and she said it would be $99. We declined.

Then, a week later (still in August) we changed our mind, called back and asked for another HD-DVR to replace our one SD DVR. They charged us $99 without us asking or a hassle. Our free HD Plus pack was about to expire from the March freebie above and they added another 3 months free.

We did pay $19.95 shipping + tax on all of the above. The first two an installer came out, the last they simply shipped to us.

So, now all three TVs in our house have HD DVR's and pristine, beautiful pictures!

My advice is to call and be extremely nice. Don't be too demanding and treat them with respect and kindness. We've never had to play CSR Roulette.


----------



## rudeney

jeffreydj said:


> To answer the first question, I think you just need to call. Our HR-20 was only $49 in March when we called. Also received HD Plus pack for 6 months free.


I'll bet you were not under a commitment at the time and they gave you this deal in exchange for a new two-year commitment. It is a strategy they use to reduce churn.


> Next, an HR-21 was FREE as a replacement for an H10 on our account in August. At first they were going to send a H21 as a replacement but we simply asked if we could upgrade to an HD DVR and she said "sure" and it was no cost. No other perks. We also inquired about anther HD DVR and she said it would be $99. We declined.


D* is replacing all H10's with HR20's for no charge since their move to MPEG4 HD makes them obsolete.


> Then, a week later (still in August) we changed our mind, called back and asked for another HD-DVR to replace our one SD DVR. They charged us $99 without us asking or a hassle. Our free HD Plus pack was about to expire from the March freebie above and they added another 3 months free.
> We did pay $19.95 shipping + tax on all of the above. The first two an installer came out, the last they simply shipped to us.


They were running a $99 off special in August for customers in good standing. Basically, this meant that the HD-DVR was $99 and all others were free. It really was a sweet deal. If you ordered online, there were no shipping charges.


> We've never had to play CSR Roulette.


You are very lucky! I have rarely had any of my issues handled correctly the first time. I think other than calling for service under the PP, I've had to call at least twice, sometimes three times. For example, I called to disconnect my last UTV and I was assured that would also remove the $10/mo charge for UTV DVR service from my bill. It didn't so I had to call back to have it fixed (which they did with credits), but then they didn't apply the correct credits and still didn't remove the service so I had to call again.


----------



## mystic7

You know what would be a great loyal customer perk? Taking the damn wrapper off of D11 and launching more HD channels!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly

I'm still a little in the dark about the www.directv.com/thanks Where do you find it on D*'s site or do you find it somewhere else? When I use that link from this Forum I get a page that has a great big Thanks button and the word Continue on the page. However, when I hit Continue nothing at all happens it is just a blank screen


----------



## zcarguy

I am under a commitment now since I have added 3 HD boxes in the last 8 months - the most recent one was in May. So I guess I am only 4 months into a 2 year agreement. I bet that means not much of a perk for me when my anniversary hits or when I call - which ever comes first.

Anyone here on Premier get credit for $20/month for 6 months plus HD Pack credit for 1 year while still being under a relatively new contract?

I might call tomorrow.

Z


----------



## JLucPicard

Dolly said:


> I'm still a little in the dark about the www.directv.com/thanks Where do you find it on D*'s site or do you find it somewhere else? When I use that link from this Forum I get a page that has a great big Thanks button and the word Continue on the page. However, when I hit Continue nothing at all happens it is just a blank screen


Do you happen to be logged into your DirecTV account when you access the /thanks site? If so, then I haven't a clue.


----------



## mystic7

Dolly said:


> I'm still a little in the dark about the www.directv.com/thanks Where do you find it on D*'s site or do you find it somewhere else? When I use that link from this Forum I get a page that has a great big Thanks button and the word Continue on the page. However, when I hit Continue nothing at all happens it is just a blank screen


Yep, that's the one! :lol:


----------



## kappen

Funny been a customer in good standing since '96 and it says I'm not eligable.


----------



## sticketfan

i have also been a suscriber since i started with pegasus. when i went to the web link it said it wasnt my time. so i called for the hell of it and they told me my ann. date was august 1996 and they gave me 10$ off my bill a month for a year. i will take it


----------



## HarleyD

Let's see.

I was a subscriber for 3 years in Cleveland.

Then I moved to Florida in late 2000 and there was a gap of several months before we purchased and settled into our new home and I started my DirecTV service again in 2001. I've been an active, current, prompt-paying customer ever since.

So for 10 years of service I am receiving...

Three pay-per-view movies. A value of $10 - $15. Looks like I bank about $1.25 in goodwill for each year of service.

And of couse those movies have to be viewed before my next bill or they will just apply the credit. Being as I don't care for the newest PPV restrictions I'll just let it ride and take the credit.

I don't want to gripe about something free and I certainly wouldn't throw $10 in the street but it seems like a pretty weak "reward" all things considered.

I'll take it absolutely, but I have to say I'm not particularly "wowed" by it. I don't feel any differently about DirecTV than if I had been given nothing at all.


----------



## ecr72

Last week I went online to review my bill and see why it increased. It ended up being a $10/mo credit for 12 months expired so my bill went from about $80 to $90 a month. While I was logged in I intended to cancel the NBA League Pass so it would not renew but before I did that I noticed that by bundling XTRA/DVR/HD services I could save a whole $0.98 a month. :lol: Since it was just a few mouse clicks, I figured what the heck and did it. Then the system crapped out and told me I didn't have a package and needed to call the 1-800 number. 

I called the number, told the lady what happened and my intention was to get the bundle service and cancel the NBA subscription so it would not renew. She was very helpful, put me on hold a couple times but fixed everything in about 15 minutes. Then out of the blue she says "For your trouble I'm going to credit your account $20 for six months" Whoa. That's never happened before without me asking. I figured there was more to it than it being my lucky day. Now I see there was more to it. Heh, figured I'd poke around the posts to see if there's anything like this going around. Heck, 32 pages worth of posts on it. Nice. Link tells me I'm not eligible for anything right now. Makes sense.


----------



## Dolly

JLucPicard said:


> Do you happen to be logged into your DirecTV account when you access the /thanks site? If so, then I haven't a clue.


That's part of my question when I go to D*'s website I see nothing about www.directv.com/thanks It used to be when I would use the link from this Forum I got not only the page with the word Continue, but when I hit Continue I would get
the rejection message. Now still using the link from this Forum I get the page with Continue, but when I hit Continue I now get only a blank screen


----------



## CharFace

4 year customer here, received 3 months of Starz. I'll take it


----------



## kc1ih

I’ve been a customer since 1995 (I think), but the tahnks page said I was not currently eligible for any loyalty bonus. So I wrote them a message about this, and received a reply by e-mail in which they said that, after reviewing my account, I was eligible for a five dollar discount for six months. Thirty bucks, big fat hairy deal!


----------



## Boston Fan

kc1ih said:


> I've been a customer since 1995 (I think), but the tahnks page said I was not currently eligible for any loyalty bonus. So I wrote them a message about this, and received a reply by e-mail in which they said that, after reviewing my account, I was eligible for a five dollar discount for six months. Thirty bucks, big fat hairy deal!


You went from $0 to $30 with a single email. :nono2:


----------



## michaelancaster

kc1ih said:


> I've been a customer since 1995 (I think), but the tahnks page said I was not currently eligible for any loyalty bonus. So I wrote them a message about this, and received a reply by e-mail in which they said that, after reviewing my account, I was eligible for a five dollar discount for six months. Thirty bucks, big fat hairy deal!


I got the same non-eligible response when I signed onto the "Thanks" page. I've had D* since 1994, well before they merged with USSB. What is their definition of loyaltiy if 14 years of uninterupted service and well over $20,000 in fees and sports subscriptions over this time period doesn't qualify. Heck I've even had to pay for each receiver I've gotten from them.


----------



## loudo

michaelancaster said:


> I got the same non-eligible response when I signed onto the "Thanks" page. I've had D* since 1994, well before they merged with USSB. What is their definition of loyaltiy if 14 years of uninterupted service and well over $20,000 in fees and sports subscriptions over this time period doesn't qualify. Heck I've even had to pay for each receiver I've gotten from them.


My page says *ANNIVERSARY* gift, so maybe you will only see something there if it is your Anniversary month. If you signed up in October of 2000, in this October you might see it.


----------



## rahlquist

michaelancaster said:


> I got the same non-eligible response when I signed onto the "Thanks" page. I've had D* since 1994, well before they merged with USSB. What is their definition of loyaltiy if 14 years of uninterupted service and well over $20,000 in fees and sports subscriptions over this time period doesn't qualify. Heck I've even had to pay for each receiver I've gotten from them.


If you take a careful look at tht thread its been explained that you would only be eligible on the web page during your anniversary month.


----------



## Drew2k

rahlquist said:


> If you take a careful look at tht thread its been explained that you would only be eligible on the web page during your anniversary month.


Perhaps the first post could be edited to indicate this, as this thread will continuously be bumped and read by new people who will NOT read the entire thread, and the same question will come up over and over again ...


----------



## LameLefty

Good grief, I don't remember my "current" anniversary month. 

Sub'd first in April '97 through around Sept. '00 when I moved. I was in an apartment from Sept. '00 until July '01, tried cable (sucked and I missed NFLST) so I re-subbed sometime thereafter. Maybe October? Been with them ever since, NFLST every season, at least one premium and usually two, five DVRs, etc. How much more loyal do I need to be?


----------



## mickat

michaelancaster said:


> I got the same non-eligible response when I signed onto the "Thanks" page. I've had D* since 1994, well before they merged with USSB. What is their definition of loyaltiy if 14 years of uninterupted service and well over $20,000 in fees and sports subscriptions over this time period doesn't qualify. Heck I've even had to pay for each receiver I've gotten from them.


I am in the same boat as you, signed up in 94, get the same response, you are not eligible. If we are not, who is?


----------



## Curtis0620

Sept 97 where is my Perk?


----------



## capecodsooner

Sub since August of 1999. NFLST, NCAA, MLB, STARZ, HD, 5 xtra recievers, etc.... I don't have all those sports subs now --not enough time-- but still over $125 month. Checked in August and saw nothing. In fact it seemed like the link was broken.

Checked again today and my "gift"for 9 years of over 140/month (average) on time autopay account --- SHOTIME free for 3 months but not until a CSR can call and an email to verify.:icon_lame 

I left some appropriate feedback --- told them to keep the gift and maybe after another 9 years they could give me something of value. 

Like a couple of bucks off the bill for a few months.:eek2: 

My take is the free gift was just another kick in the Ba!!s from D*


----------



## frytzz

I'm new here, I have read this from when it all started. I have never seen so many people whine and cry about not getting a 5 dollar discount or free Showtime for free. 
GROW UP - is five dollars really going to make that big of a difference.

Well if you don't like the service they provide then LEAVE, go get cable or Dish. This is an ANNIVERSARY GIFT. Do you ask for you birthday present 8 months early or want your Christmas gifts in April. 

IF you don't like what they offer you, then take your business elsewhere and see what they give you. 

Brian


----------



## Christopher Gould

Curtis0620 said:


> Sept 97 where is my Perk?


no perk for me neither. i have the card they sent long ago says i have been a customer since 9/98


----------



## RobertE

frytzz said:


> I'm new here, I have read this from when it all started. I have never seen so many people whine and cry about not getting a 5 dollar discount or free Showtime for free.
> GROW UP - is five dollars really going to make that big of a difference.
> 
> Well if you don't like the service they provide then LEAVE, go get cable or Dish. This is an ANNIVERSARY GIFT. Do you ask for you birthday present 8 months early or want your Christmas gifts in April.
> 
> IF you don't like what they offer you, then take your business elsewhere and see what they give you.
> 
> Brian


:welcome_s

As you have seen many here will throw a tantrum like a 5 year old when they don't get that pony for their gift.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

Interesting experience. I checked out the Thanks! site which said "We hope you are enjoying your anniversary gift." I was kind of surprised to find out that I had received one - since I didn't know what it was. I called D* to find out my anniversary date (learned that it is August 11, 1995, uninterrupted) and also to ask just what it was I received. After being on wait for about 5 mins I was disconnected - so I called back. "Nicky" was quite helpful - apparently my anniversary gift is a free HD DVR and $5 off for 10 months. <edit> And while working with the woman who submitted the order for my free (not even S&H) DVR, she kicked in 6 months of HD access - which I never asked for, mentioned, etc. </edit> I wasn't enjoying my anniversary gifts yet, but I will be soon. Glad I saw this thread!


----------



## loudo

RobertE said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> As you have seen many here will throw a tantrum like a 5 year old when they don't get that pony for their gift.


You got that right, as the old saying goes; "Some people will complain about a free lunch".


----------



## curt8403

loudo said:


> You got that right, as the old saying goes; "Some people will complain about a free lunch".


yes some people think that if they yell loud enough, that they can get a pony. Perhaps if they really yell long enough and hard enough, they will indeed get a pony, fed to them as horse meat.


----------



## capecodsooner

frytzz

:welcome_s 

For some of the cases in this lenghty thread I'll agree with you. But for alot of the long time users of DTV I think you might be mi$$ing the point.

They started the program and I'll give them credit for it. Hey at least they are trying. But after YEARS of watching free giveaways of monthly service, $$ back for calling, free SHO and or STARZ for loss of picture for a few hours, etc some folks feel that the "gift" is a bit of a slap in the face.

But in my personal case -- 9 years of service times my average monthly bill --145 or so --- shows that over that loyalty time frame I have given them $15,560 since 1999.

I think 3 free months of SHO is a bit lacking for the loyalty I have shown by paying over 15K, on time, for 108 months.

Just my .02


----------



## lobo65

I recently received 3 months of Showtime free too. I doubt I will watch it, but it's nice to get a perk now and then. If only they would take some money off my Sunday Ticket bill.


----------



## frytzz

I'm missing the point, My electric bill is the same as your DTV bill. Do they give you a discount? NO, No one forced you to pay 145 a month. You signed up for it, IF you don't like the 5 dollars or free showtime for 3 months then LEAVE. 

Stop whining and crying about what you are paying for. I DON'T CALL EVERY SINGLE UTILITY COMPANY OR CELL PHONE COMPANY OR MY MORTGAGE COMPANY AND WHINE AND COMPLAIN I PAY TOO MUCH. 

Do you think your mortgage company should give a "anniversary gift."

On your theory Chase Manhattan owes me 50 dollars a month for the last ten years I have been paying my mortgage. 

CRYBABIES

Brian


----------



## LameLefty

frytzz said:


> CRYBABIES
> 
> Brian


Boy you sure do know how to make friends and influence people. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I guess the way I look at things is that I have made the choice to pay a fair price for a service I choose.

If I am not happy, I always have the choice to leave, just like any other service I pay for. If the price is unfair in my opinion, I can leave.

That said....if DirecTV chooses once in a while to provide established customers with an incentive to remain and/or a "gift" of some sort...that's OK too. 

But either way, it will neither make nor break the "relationship".


----------



## rudeney

frytzz said:


> I'm missing the point, My electric bill is the same as your DTV bill.


Gee, I wish my electric bill was only twice as much as my D* bill! Last month, mine was over $400! (It must be all those darned HD-DVR's I have! :lol: )



> No one forced you to pay 145 a month. You signed up for it, IF you don't like the 5 dollars or free showtime for 3 months then LEAVE.


I would agree with that advice. Of course with ETF's, it might cost a lot more to leave than just stay as is.



> Stop whining and crying about what you are paying for. I DON'T CALL EVERY SINGLE UTILITY COMPANY OR CELL PHONE COMPANY OR MY MORTGAGE COMPANY AND WHINE AND COMPLAIN I PAY TOO MUCH.


Well, I don't bother to call my utility company because their rates are set by the PSC and they are what they are. If I want my bill to go down, I just use less and it does. With D*, their rates are set by the open market and are even negotiable on a customer-by-customer basis. New customers switching from a competitor can negotiate better rates than they might get as a long-term customer. But a long-term customer that pays the bill on time and has a high ARPU may also be able to negotiate a good deal.

I do negotiate deals with my cell phone company. My bill runs $250-$300 per month and I pay it on time every month and they do things to keep my business when I ask nicely. It's all about negotiating the price.

When I took out my mortgage, I also negotiated the price. In fact, a few years later, I found a better deal and negotiated the same deal with my current mortgage holder. It was worth it to both of us -t hem to keep me as a customer and me not to have to go to more expense to close a new loan.



> Do you think your mortgage company should give a "anniversary gift."
> 
> On your theory Chase Manhattan owes me 50 dollars a month for the last ten years I have been paying my mortgage.


Not necessarily, but if you decided to shop for mortgage, they should try to compete to earn your business. As long as you have been a customer in good standing, then it would be wise of them to do so. If not, then maybe they aren't willing to earn your business and you should seek another company willing to do so.



> CRYBABIES
> 
> Brian


Honestly, there are some whiners, but most everyone here is just looking to negotiate a better deal. In order to do that, they need to have some ammunition. That would include being a valuable customer by paying the bill on time every month and subscribing to services that generate a lot of revenue for D*. That's the sort of customer D* wants to keep and should (and does) negotiate with.


----------



## Carl Spock

frytzz said:


> I'm new here, I have read this from when it all started.


You must be new here! I bailed on this thread long ago. This is the first time I've stuck my nose in here in a few weeks.

And welcome.


----------



## frytzz

What kind of deal did they give you when you signed up? You can't say new people get a better deal, duh. When I signed up over 5 years ago I had the Sunday ticketpromo. Do I go back to them every year and say give me give me, NO. 

When you negotiate your mortgage you do it once, unless you continually refi. You don't go back to them every two months and say I want a better rate. They may give you a better rate, but you have to pay for it. You negotiate the deal when you sign up, you can't go back 4 months later and say I don't like what you gave me. I want a discount.

The point is NEW CUSTOMERS GET THE BEST DEALS. Then they pay just like everyone else does. The only time you really have any negotiating power with DTV is when your contract is expired or you are out of it. 

Here is what could happen, Directv could one day say screw everyone. There are no discounts, no credits and no rewards. 

Finally it just amazes me when a company tries to do something nice people think that it is not enough. They want more 5 dollars is worthless. So when all these people are complaining about a 5 dollar credit per month. I don't want to listen to anyone complain about the price of gas, bread, food etc. If you took that 5 dollars a month you may just have a little more, but whatever they offer is never enough.


----------



## kc1ih

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess the way I look at things is that I have made the choice to pay a fair price for a service I choose.
> 
> If I am not happy, I always have the choice to leave, just like any other service I pay for. If the price is unfair in my opinion, I can leave.


I think the issue a lot of people having here is the unevenness with which these are being awarded. True, there's no entitlement, but when you see someone else getting a lot more than you are for no apparent reason, you start to wonder why.


----------



## frytzz

How do we even know what everyone says they are getting is the truth.

I could say they gave me 20 dollars off a month for a year, and no one would ever no if i was telling the truth or doing it to get a rise out people. 

You are entitled to what you pay for and anything else they give you is gravy.

By the way they are giving away the hd extra pack for 3 months, all you need to do is call and ask. It's being advertised in a new commercial.


----------



## rudeney

frytzz said:


> What kind of deal did they give you when you signed up? You can't say new people get a better deal, duh. When I signed up over 5 years ago I had the Sunday ticketpromo.


In my case, I got no deal at all. I signed up over 10 years ago, back when customers paid full retail price for owned equipment and did our own dish installs. My point was that a new customer signing up *today* will get a standard offer that is a better deal than an existing customer *today* would get when adding equipment or services. Still, the "standard" offers are never the best ones. You have to ask for something else. Make D* earn your business.


> Do I go back to them every year and say give me give me, NO.


Why not? It's likely that D* will come back to you periodically and say "give me give me" through "standard" rate increases. 


> When you negotiate your mortgage you do it once, unless you continually refi. You don't go back to them every two months and say I want a better rate. They may give you a better rate, but you have to pay for it.


 If rates drop enough, you better bet I'll go back to my mortgage company. If they won't help, then I will refi with someone else. I've done it many times over the years. In fact, my interest rates is in the three's and my house payment is less than my car payment. 


> You negotiate the deal when you sign up, you can't go back 4 months later and say I don't like what you gave me. I want a discount.


Why not? D* can. I had just entered into a new two-year commitment and they had an $8/mo rate increase two months later. I called and requested something to offset that and I was given a deal on a new HD-DVR.


> The point is NEW CUSTOMERS GET THE BEST DEALS.


Wait a minute, didn't you earlier say&#8230;.oh, never mind!


> Then they pay just like everyone else does. The only time you really have any negotiating power with DTV is when your contract is expired or you are out of it.


Or when the cost to get out of the commitment is low enough to warrant switching. For example, if a competitor comes along and can save me over $20/mo for comparable service, then as long as I am willing to front the ETF's, I can save some money. Of course I would give D* the chance to keep me.


> Here is what could happen, Directv could one day say screw everyone. There are no discounts, no credits and no rewards.


They could, but they won't. The competition would jump on that. It also makes them very inflexible when they need to do something to fix problems they have caused for customers.


> Finally it just amazes me when a company tries to do something nice people think that it is not enough. They want more 5 dollars is worthless. So when all these people are complaining about a 5 dollar credit per month. I don't want to listen to anyone complain about the price of gas, bread, food etc. If you took that 5 dollars a month you may just have a little more, but whatever they offer is never enough.


I agree here. If you are offered a credit, take it. However, if you can get a better deal from another company, then do it. Just as D* is a company whose mission maximize profits, the consumer's mission should be to maximize the value of their hard-earned money. 


> How do we even know what everyone says they are getting is the truth.
> I could say they gave me 20 dollars off a month for a year, and no one would ever no if i was telling the truth or doing it to get a rise out people.


That is certainly true, but keep in mind there are some D* CSR's around here that can at least validate that the offers quoted are even possible.



> You are entitled to what you pay for and anything else they give you is gravy.


I agree. I do also think that it never hurts to ask for more. You just might get it.


----------



## frytzz

Jeez

of course new customers get a better deal. You want them to be like dish and loose subscribers. It just seems you stamp your feet and jump up and down if you don't get what you want from them. I wish they wouldn't give out anything, it doesn't matter what they do you will never be happy. 

I wish i never would of read this, PEOPLE FEELING THEY ARE ENTITLED TO THINGS JUST BECAUSE YOUR A CUSTOMER. It seems all you do is call and complain to directv all the time because you want things for free or don't want to pay for it. 

I'm done with this topic discussion, because of people like you who don't get what they want. 

CRYBABIES - PERIOD

Absolutely Ridiculous


----------



## hdtvfan0001

kc1ih said:


> I think the issue a lot of people having here is the unevenness with which these are being awarded. True, there's no entitlement, but when you see someone else getting a lot more than you are for no apparent reason, you start to wonder why.


I guess is depends where one's priorities and concerns are centered.

If someone gets more or less than I do, there is nothing I can do about it....nor does putting any emotional energy into it reap any results....so why bother. Getting something is better than getting nothing....the "old gifthorse in the mouth" statement comes to mind.

There may be a formula to determine who gets what or if someone even gets anything. If everyone gets something...swell....but why should anyone get all flustered either way. The answer - they shouldn't.


----------



## rudeney

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If someone gets more or less than I do, there is nothing I can do about it....nor does putting any emotional energy into it reap any results....so why bother.


It's just like when buying a new car. No matter how good a deal you get, someone else has or will get a better one. All you can do is you best job of negotiating and if you get to the point where you think you have a good deal and take it, then you need to be happy with that. Second guessing yourself or constantly comparing your deal to what others got is a waste of time. Of course the fact that you can't possibly get the best deal in the world is still no reason not to try.


----------



## Dolly

This goes back to D*'s same old problem of everyone not being on the same page. And not thinking about the details of what they are going to do BEFORE they do it. People shouldn't be able to call one CSR and get one thing and call another CRS and get something else. Also the Loyal Customer Perks was a good idea that wasn't thought out--what is given to a person in good standing with D* for 5 years, what is given to a person in good standing with D* for 10 years, etc. It shouldn't just be a grab bag of one CSR gives someone one thing while another CSR gives another person something else. There used to be a show on BBCAmerica (I'm not sure if it is still on or not), but it was called Bargain Hunting. And that is exactly what people are doing with D*. And as long as D* is going to conduct its' business like that I have no problem with people Bargain Hunting. D* could put a stop to this, if it wanted to do so. But D* must like the way they do things now. So all you Bargain Hunters grab all you can while you can


----------



## Christopher Gould

Ok just got off the phone with D* to get another HD DVR and find out why I'm not a perk customer even though my card they sent me says 9/98. Retenion said that it was because I have a local provider. I still pay my bill to a NRTC "Shelby Electic" provider. I had to talk to retention because the CSR said she couldn't get pass the message telling her to call my local provider. Retention said he just had to click though it. 

So first I asked about a another HD DVR and he said he could give it to me for free plus 19.95 shipping and 2 more years. Because my local provider wants to charge me 299.99. Even thought retail is 199.99.

Then on the perks program. He said it does not show up on my account, that it normally pops up on the account that you are a loyal customer, but mine didn't, even though all my info says I am, 10 years, premier for those 10 years, bills always paid. He figures that it was the local provider thing, But he gave me 6 months HD access free and $10 off for 12 months. Was going to give me 6 months $10 off and 6 months hd extra but couldn't get the hd extra to go though so he changed it to 12 months.

So if you are a customer of a local provider call Directv. If you can't get the CSR to get to your account ask for retenion.

Happy camper


----------



## jhollan2

I called to see if I would qualify - we've been customers since 99 (sept 25) but the site said we didnt qualify. I was offered $10 off for a year and my choice of movie channel for 3 months. I took HBO because showtime has that $5 deal.

The CSR initially didnt know much about it and pretty much asked me what I wanted. Too bad I wasnt more aggressive but I didnt want to seem like a mooch (which is exactly what I was...) I'm happy - now I dont have to take the plunge on true blood - I can try it free for 3 months.


----------



## paulman182

Christopher Gould said:


> Ok just got off the phone with D* to get another HD DVR and find out why I'm not a perk customer even though my card they sent me says 9/98. Retenion said that it was because I have a local provider. I still pay my bill to a NRTC "Shelby Electic" provider. I had to talk to retention because the CSR said she couldn't get pass the message telling her to call my local provider. Retention said he just had to click though it.
> 
> So first I asked about a another HD DVR and he said he could give it to me for free plus 19.95 shipping and 2 more years. Because my local provider wants to charge me 299.99. Even thought retail is 199.99.
> 
> Then on the perks program. He said it does not show up on my account, that it normally pops up on the account that you are a loyal customer, but mine didn't, even though all my info says I am, 10 years, premier for those 10 years, bills always paid. He figures that it was the local provider thing, But he gave me 6 months HD access free and $10 off for 12 months. Was going to give me 6 months $10 off and 6 months hd extra but couldn't get the hd extra to go though so he changed it to 12 months.
> 
> So if you are a customer of a local provider call Directv. If you can't get the CSR to get to your account ask for retenion.
> 
> Happy camper


Our NRTC garbage ended a few years ago. What a stupid arrangement that was.


----------



## 430970

I called in today because I've got an HR10 and with the impending (next couple of months?) shutdown of the HBO and Showtime feeds I thought time was right to make the switch to the new HD DVRs. I get my Seattle locals OTA, but all the ones I can get (NBC, CBS, ABC and Fox) DirecTV has via MPEG4 satellite feed, so I'm OK with losing my OTA ability.

I'm on Total Choice (old package) now, with "free" HD Access (gets me HBO and Showtime via HD and lifetime HD DVR service. I also have a 2nd receiver (an R10) that I'm de-activating (going down to 1 TV in our house). I pay $81/month now. My plan is to upgrade to the HD Plus DVR package and keep HBO and Showtime. That's around $98/month, so $17/month more.

I got a free HD DVR, free dish + install (not even $19.95 S&H) without even really asking (just mentioning I was aware of the shutdown of HBO and Showtime that was coming). Also, by inquiring, I was offered $10 off my bill for 6 months and 6 months free of Showtime. So basically it'll be a "wash" for 6-7 months. Not quite as good of a deal as I wanted (I'd have loved a wash for the first year), but not bad. I didn't have them activate the new "Plus HD DVR" package now (what's the point)

I suppose if I wanted to lower my costs I could stick with the new "Choice" package and just add the HD Access (keeping my lifetime DVR), only missing out on the "plus" channels, if I'm correct. That would only be $88/month ($8/more than I pay now). *Has anyone done this and successfully kept their lifetime DVR?*

The install date they gave me was October 7th, which is depressingly far out, so I'm going to call Ironwood (I'm in Seattle) to see if I can't get on their cancellation list for a potential earlier install. Any advice?


----------



## hdbob

I upgraded from Total Choice Plus with lifetime DVR to Choice Xtra, HD access and the HD Extra Pack and retained my lifetime DVR service. I did the upgrade in December of last year. My total bill is $82.24/mo with two receivers.


----------



## Dolly

Every time I do anything with D* they mess up my account  Other people seem to have better luck than I do. Why I don't know :whatdidid


----------



## steff3

Is there a better number than the general 800 number to call for this?


----------



## SHUSSBAR

Got mail from D* . Coupon for 3 free PPV movies

Message on line says :
"Loyal viewer since 2000"

Anniversary gift: Free PPV Movies


Finally something . I always said to CSReps when I call that faithfull customers were not treated well, that new customers always get perks, free install in all rooms, toilets, showers, garage and closets, etc etc .

Maybe they finally recognized this. Or the concurrence is scaring them and they put that in place to keep customers happy and faithfull.


----------



## Kentstater

Online it said I did not qualify, so I called a few weeks ago just to check out my commitment. I then asked about a loyalty program I had heard something about. They told me that my anniversary date (3 years) was in September and to call back. 

I called yesterday and mentioned that I was told to call. At first she seemed hesitant to do anything, but when she saw that the CSR from last month wrote down that he told me to call she opened up. She basically asked what I wanted. Of course I asked for discounts and she gave me my HD (9.99) free for 12 months. She then asked if I would like more, I asked for Starz and got it for 6 months, and then she threw in Showtime for 3 months. I'm happy.


----------



## 430970

hdbob said:


> I upgraded from Total Choice Plus with lifetime DVR to Choice Xtra, HD access and the HD Extra Pack and retained my lifetime DVR service. I did the upgrade in December of last year. My total bill is $82.24/mo with two receivers.


Did you do this online or via the phone?

I have two receivers right now (HR10 and R10), but one of them is just sitting in a closet (we re-arranged our house and are down to one TV). So When the new HR2x gets installed in early October, I want to change my programming.

I'm thinking basically of the same as you, minus the HD Extra Pack and 2nd receiver: Choice Xtra, HD Access, retain my DVR lifetime. Seems like the best deal ($5/month savings) if I want those xtra/plus channels.

I fully expect my bill to get messed up once or twice, but the dollar amount is small, so hopefully it's something DirecTV can fix fairly quickly. Have people had better luck in general calling in or making the changes online?


----------



## Dolly

I have personally had better luck online myself. But it seems like a lot of the things I need to do I have to call D*. And then my account gets into a mess  So I really try not to call them. Plus if I do have to call D* then that stupid email comes saying did you know you can use our internet website? Yes I do know. But somethings you can't do on the website. And since D* set the website up you would think they would know that :whatdidid


----------



## loudo

Dolly said:


> I have personally had better luck online myself. But it seems like a lot of the things I need to do I have to call D*. And then my account gets into a mess  So I really try not to call them. Plus if I do have to call D* then that stupid email comes saying did you know you can use our internet website? Yes I do know. But somethings you can't do on the website. And since D* set the website up you would think they would know that :whatdidid


It sure would be nice if they would put you original sign up date and how much time is left on your commitment, on your account page of the web site.


----------



## rudeney

loudo said:


> It sure would be nice if they would put you original sign up date and how much time is left on your commitment, on your account page of the web site.


Nah, that would give the customer too much information and information is power!


----------



## dtrell

Kentstater said:


> Online it said I did not qualify, so I called a few weeks ago just to check out my commitment. I then asked about a loyalty program I had heard something about. They told me that my anniversary date (3 years) was in September and to call back.
> 
> I called yesterday and mentioned that I was told to call. At first she seemed hesitant to do anything, but when she saw that the CSR from last month wrote down that he told me to call she opened up. She basically asked what I wanted. Of course I asked for discounts and she gave me my HD (9.99) free for 12 months. She then asked if I would like more, I asked for Starz and got it for 6 months, and then she threw in Showtime for 3 months. I'm happy.


the 9.99 you got for 12 months is basically the deal they can give anyone, as long as you dont have any other monthly credits from retention. 10 for 12 months is the standard retention credit.


----------



## jdgohus

Received a card in the mail today stating Thanks for being a Loyal DirecTV Customer. They gave me Showtime FREE for 12 months. Not bad since I don't usually subscribe to any Premiums.


----------



## Dolly

loudo said:


> It sure would be nice if they would put you original sign up date and how much time is left on your commitment, on your account page of the web site.


I agree. I called and got my sign up date, but I forgot to ask about my commitment date :bang Oh well since I'm not going anywhere anyway I don't guess that date matters


----------



## andunn27

jdgohus said:


> Received a card in the mail today stating Thanks for being a Loyal DirecTV Customer. They gave me Showtime FREE for 12 months. Not bad since I don't usually subscribe to any Premiums.


Same here


----------



## crashHD

loudo said:


> It sure would be nice if they would put you original sign up date and how much time is left on your commitment, on your account page of the web site.


If you log into the website, somewhere, there is a place to click "orders" or "order history" or something like that. It should show your installation order. It shows mine, and that was long enough ago that my installation was a self-install kit that came with the receivers/dish. If you've done something since then that renewed commitment, I don't know if that would show up there or not.


----------



## loudo

crashHD said:


> If you log into the website, somewhere, there is a place to click "orders" or "order history" or something like that. It should show your installation order. It shows mine, and that was long enough ago that my installation was a self-install kit that came with the receivers/dish. If you've done something since then that renewed commitment, I don't know if that would show up there or not.


You really can't go by that. Sometimes the last installation didn't require a commitment. If it was to replace a defective piece of equipment, not a new install of equipment, it does not require a new commitment date.


----------



## PressureContent

Received my card yesterday. Customer since Sept '99. Three months Showtime.


----------



## bigref

I really want a HD-DVR been trying for so long to get one for at least $99.00. Tried again today. NP, was told I could have it for $99.00, but (always something) it has to be installed :nono2: Anyway I said please just ship it, answer was no. She told me I could by it at BB or online and when I activate the receiver I will get the $100 credit. She said the note is in my account.

Question, do I trust them?


----------



## Sirshagg

bigref said:


> I really want a HD-DVR been trying for so long to get one for at least $99.00. Tried again today. NP, was told I could have it for $99.00, but (always something) it has to be installed :nono2: Anyway I said please just ship it, answer was no. She told me I could by it at BB or online and when I activate the receiver I will get the $100 credit. She said the note is in my account.
> 
> Question, do I trust them?


*NO!*


----------



## ktk0117

bigref said:


> Question, do I trust them?


Get in writing via Email or whatever. They seem to "Lose" those little notes they put on your account from time to time. :lol:


----------



## bigref

they would not "give' me anything, just told me it was in my account


----------



## ktk0117

bigref said:


> they would not "give' me anything, just told me it was in my account


Call back and see if another rep."Sees" any notes on your account, and ask them to repeat them to you. I think you might have a good chance then. Another Rep might even be willing to send an Email, who knows, keep trying till you get something, persistence always pays with D*


----------



## rahlquist

ktk0117 said:


> Call back and see if another rep."Sees" any notes on your account, and ask them to repeat them to you. I think you might have a good chance then. Another Rep might even be willing to send an Email, who knows, keep trying till you get something, persistence always pays with D*


Agreed and do not give a hint about what you want to see is in the notes. Just tell them you would like to know what notes were entered during your last call to cust service.


----------



## jhart05

bigref said:


> She told me I could by it at BB or online and when I activate the receiver I will get the $100 credit. She said the note is in my account.
> 
> Question, do I trust them?


This worked for me.

And I didn't even have to ask for the $100 credit.

The CSR just offered it up.


----------



## GodisGreat79

So far I have got.

HBO free for 3 months.
Showtime free for 3 months.
DVR Service free for 6 months.

So not too bad.


----------



## saxon2000

PressureContent said:


> Received my card yesterday. Customer since Sept '99. Three months Showtime.


I got a card offering three pay per view movies. I don't want to seem ungrateful, but I have been a customer for more than ten years. I order every single channel and also order Ticket and Superfan every year. My bill this month is over $200 and they are giving me $12?

This way of rewarding me has backfired and just irritated me.

Three e-mails to customer service have just made me even more irritated, so I am going to drop it and try to forget all about it.

:nono:


----------



## MarkN

I don't take any "free" offers, the last time I accepted a "free" month of HBO I ended up getting charged for it! When I called, the rep. told me she knew nothing about an offer for a free month!


----------



## rkcoll1

GodisGreat79 said:


> So far I have got.
> 
> HBO free for 3 months.
> Showtime free for 3 months.
> DVR Service free for 6 months.
> 
> So not too bad.


Are those all loyalty perks?


----------



## stblake10

I initially called and got a free DVR with install. I called a week later and got the box upgraded to an HDDVR for free and free install plus I got the $19.95 delivery fee waived also.


----------



## donm

I called and asked and got 3 months free Showtime. It was great because I was just going to order Showtime before Sunday to watch the new season of Dexter. The only problem I have is some of the Showtrime channels are grayed out but I still receive them. I checked and only two Showtime channels are not greyed out but I still can watch all of them. I don't mind the greyed out but I have a feeling it won't let me record a channel that is greyed out. Does anyone else have this problem and if they do how do you fix? Thanks

Nevermind I went back and checked again and all the Showtime channels are now not greyed out.


----------



## rkish

I played it safe and got offered 12 free months of HD service. That's $120.00, so not too shabby. I would have paid for it anyway and I was nearing the end of my "stay with D* for the HD upgrade" incentive (free HD receiver, 3 months of Showtime/Starz and 6 months of free HD service).

The CSR was pretty nice and prompted me to call back in the near future for more incentives.


----------



## NotOneofYou

"For example, I was erroneously given a new commitment when a defective receiver was replaced under the protection plan. And because of reasons I don't understand, DirecTV is unable to correct the commitment date on my account, and instead just put a note in the comments indicating the correct commitment date."

If you will call tech & ask the CSR to ask a supervisor how to resolve this, it will be handled. It is just a computer error. I know that never happens at your house. 

Good Luck.


----------



## NotOneofYou

Sirshagg said:


> Well truth be told it wouldn;t be free - it's $5/mo. But I do get your point.


So for a free car you want the gas free too? LOL...


----------



## NotOneofYou

Doug Brott said:


> IMHO, it is always positive to tell a loyal customer "Thank You"


Not replying to this guy. Just jumping in.

I would like some of these people to try this chin music at the grocery store they have gone to for years or a laundry-mat or maybe a utility company. :lol: Just used my first emoticon ever.

I AM PUMPED! lol...


----------



## NotOneofYou

loudo said:


> You really can't go by that. Sometimes the last installation didn't require a commitment. If it was to replace a defective piece of equipment, not a new install of equipment, it does not require a new commitment date.


The no commitment date thing is only for eq Replaced while the protection plan is active on your acct. Other than that the only way around a comm is to buy it at full retail. Reg recv $149? - - - DVR = $349. Hmmm... HD/DVR $650? More Hmmm... The other prices 69, 99 & 199 are subsidized to induce/attract you.

For the DVR, retail for a 100g drive is what, $60? HD/DVR 200g drive is $95?

Got parts? Get your solder & go to town. Oh wait, you wanted the software too?


----------



## sprocto2

saxon2000 said:


> I got a card offering three pay per view movies. I don't want to seem ungrateful, but I have been a customer for more than ten years. I order every single channel and also order Ticket and Superfan every year. My bill this month is over $200 and they are giving me $12?
> 
> This way of rewarding me has backfired and just irritated me.
> 
> Three e-mails to customer service have just made me even more irritated, so I am going to drop it and try to forget all about it.
> 
> :nono:


I'm with you. Customer since 1995, got Showtime for 3 months. Kind of insulting after hearing what some others were offered.


----------



## Nightfall

sprocto2 said:


> I'm with you. Customer since 1995, got Showtime for 3 months. Kind of insulting after hearing what some others were offered.


I have to agree with you to a point.

Why give someone like you who has been a customer for 13 years only 3 months of showtime free when others like myself who has been a customer for only 4 years a full year of showtime free? Whats the difference between your account and mine?

I have never had a missed or late payment. I do have 3 receivers and I do get the HD package as well as the NHL Center Ice package. Maybe it has to do with your account standing, how much you spend, what your contract length is (I am tied in for 1.5 years), or if you get any sports subscriptions? Either way, I am not complaining but others here with far more seniority have a right to ask why.


----------



## sprocto2

Nightfall said:


> I have to agree with you to a point.
> 
> Why give someone like you who has been a customer for 13 years only 3 months of showtime free when others like myself who has been a customer for only 4 years a full year of showtime free? Whats the difference between your account and mine?
> 
> I have never had a missed or late payment. I do have 3 receivers and I do get the HD package as well as the NHL Center Ice package. Maybe it has to do with your account standing, how much you spend, what your contract length is (I am tied in for 1.5 years), or if you get any sports subscriptions? Either way, I am not complaining but others here with far more seniority have a right to ask why.


I would imagine there are several things that go into the formula. As I think through all the possible things that would be worth rewarding, I hit high marks on most of them in my mind. Not a big thing. I plan on taking advantage of my gift just the same.


----------



## stblake10

sprocto2 said:


> I would imagine there are several things that go into the formula. As I think through all the possible things that would be worth rewarding, I hit high marks on most of them in my mind. Not a big thing. I plan on taking advantage of my gift just the same.


 Why not ask for equipment upgrade. Like I did. I had a SD box in my bedroom and asked for an initial upgrade to a DVR. No problem, I got it. I called back later explaining that I was planning on upgrading my tv to an HD flat pannel and they agreed to upgrade me to an HDDVR. I did'nt complain, and I would have been ok if they said no. It does'nt hurt to ask. And be polite about it.


----------



## kenn157

sprocto2 said:


> I'm with you. Customer since 1995, got Showtime for 3 months. Kind of insulting after hearing what some others were offered.


I agree, it is. I've been since 1994. With out calling, when I go to the site, in a nice red banner says about being offered something in the future. I pay $124.44 per month ($1493) a year. When I first got the equipment back then the receiver's were $1000 and $200 for installation. I haven't been paying $124, since the beginning but for 14 years I bet its $10k at least. Well lets see in the coming months what I get offered. :hurah: :lol: I like DirecTV so it's not like I'm going to cancel. Unless when can get all the HD over the air (OTA) Just my locals are OTA of course.. :lol:


----------



## TedBarrett

Just sent DirecTv an email

Here it is November, my 12th anniversary month, and still I get "you do not qualify..." message from directv.com/thanks.

feeling a little unloved


----------



## xrobmn

TedBarrett said:


> Just sent DirecTv an email
> 
> Here it is November, my 12th anniversary month, and still I get "you do not qualify..." message from directv.com/thanks.
> 
> feeling a little unloved


How many years? From past posts, unless out of contract, then we won't see much.. of course, I just passed my year. got the same.. asked them nicely about the program.. and got $5 off a month for 3 months. so.. not to shabby.. not really expected.. but of course, anything free is good.. (just be nice)


----------



## TedBarrett

as I said


> my *12*th anniversary month


- I have 6 months left on my HD DVR commitment


----------



## Shades228

TedBarrett said:


> as I said
> 
> - I have 6 months left on my HD DVR commitment


Then you have 12 months left of your HD DVR commitment. They're 24 months not 18 months.


----------



## TedBarrett

anni is from the latin annum - year
I've been with them 12 years!


----------



## jmak

Ted,
I have been a Directv customer for 11 years and also get a "You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months." message. What the hell is up with that? Maybe they figure if you have been a customer for over 10 years that you don't need any perks because you are not going to cancel your service.


----------



## TedBarrett

I don't understand it either.
I'll report what their email response says
if they bother to reply


----------



## jmak

Thanks,
Hopefully it is just a bug in their system as to who qualifies and who doesn't.


----------



## JLucPicard

When I hit my anniversary month with 12 years of service, I was getting the "sorry" message, too. I contacted them in September via e-mail and was told initially that my start date was in July (a year or two after I actually started) instead of September, which was the month I actually did start. I called and talked to a CSR and they researched it and found it was September as I knew it was.

Could be the information they're keying off of may not be accurate and a phone call may serve to clear things up. Again, with the caveat that it, unfortunately, may also depend on the CSR you get.


----------



## LotusJPS

Strange, I also have 12+ years of service and also got the "don't qualify" message.


----------



## TedBarrett

Received a nice email today that said my email to them was being transferred to a specialist and may take longer than the usual 24 hour response.


----------



## TedBarrett

Just received a phone call from a DirecTv customer service supervisor. He apologised for the mix up. Since I already have the Premiere package and an HD DVR his first two offers were not of interest to me. 

But the third gift of $10 off a month for a year made me a very happy, loyal customer


----------



## cartrivision

I have been a subscriber since almost day 1 of the rollout of the service (14+ years ago) whose monthly bill is roughly twice the average monthly DirecTV bill.

For my many years of patronage with the way above average monthly revenue coming from my subscription, I have been notified that I will be receiving one $3.99 PPV credit for each of the next three months as a thank you for my business.

Needless to say, I wasn't exactly impressed by this "Thank You" gesture.


----------



## Shades228

cartrivision said:


> I have been a subscriber since almost day 1 of the rollout of the service (14+ years ago) whose monthly bill is roughly twice the average monthly DirecTV bill.
> 
> For my many years of patronage with the way above average monthly revenue coming from my subscription, I have been notified that I will be receiving one $3.99 PPV credit for each of the next three months as a thank you for my business.
> 
> Needless to say, I wasn't exactly impressed by this "Thank You" gesture.


Free stuff sucks


----------



## JLucPicard

Shades228 said:


> Free stuff sucks


You know what else sucks? Reading about people getting a $10 per month credit for twelve months as a loyal customer perk (as I did with my 12 years of being a customer in good standing) and finding out that for the 14 years of subscribing to double the average billed services you are entitled to ... wait for it - hold onto your seats ... three credits of $3.99 toward the purchase of PPVs!!!

I could understand your response to someone who has hit their 5 year mark, but I think it was not deserving for someone with 14 years in. :nono2:

Just my opinion, I guess.


----------



## JLucPicard

cartrivision said:


> I have been a subscriber since almost day 1 of the rollout of the service (14+ years ago) whose monthly bill is roughly twice the average monthly DirecTV bill.
> 
> For my many years of patronage with the way above average monthly revenue coming from my subscription, I have been notified that I will be receiving one $3.99 PPV credit for each of the next three months as a thank you for my business.
> 
> Needless to say, I wasn't exactly impressed by this "Thank You" gesture.


cartrivision,

Not that you want to play the phone game, but was that something that was just given through their "system" or is that something you got by calling?

I called to get my anniversary date straight because what was coming up through this program was not right (July 1997 versus September 1996). In talking to the CSR, they then told me that I was entitled to a credit of $10 a month for twelve months.

It may be worth a "Not that I'm complaining, but is this really what I get for 14 years?" phone call. Unless you're REALLY into PPVs!


----------



## Shades228

JLucPicard said:


> You know what else sucks? Reading about people getting a $10 per month credit for twelve months as a loyal customer perk (as I did with my 12 years of being a customer in good standing) and finding out that for the 14 years of subscribing to double the average billed services you are entitled to ... wait for it - hold onto your seats ... three credits of $3.99 toward the purchase of PPVs!!!
> 
> I could understand your response to someone who has hit their 5 year mark, but I think it was not deserving for someone with 14 years in. :nono2:
> 
> Just my opinion, I guess.


Have you ever called in and asked them for something? Obviously someone with your account history is going to be valued to D*. There are some promotions out there for people who have been with D* on the same account and active for 10 years. You're comparing two different things. Most of these people call in and lie or threaten to leave D*. Whether or not they actually will who really knows but they use threats. Some people call up and just ask for a discount but it's a lot less then people want to believe.

You were just given something with no strings attached just as a thank you. It was simply "here you go". Now if you call in and ask I bet you'd get something. You read all the posts here and know what people do to get stuff. It appears to me that you've just chosen not to for whatever reason you have chosen. So you can either view it as free stuff sucks because you're only worth $11.97 or you can say great we get 3 free ppv during the holiday season.


----------



## cartrivision

JLucPicard said:


> cartrivision,
> 
> Not that you want to play the phone game, but was that something that was just given through their "system" or is that something you got by calling?
> 
> I called to get my anniversary date straight because what was coming up through this program was not right (July 1997 versus September 1996). In talking to the CSR, they then told me that I was entitled to a credit of $10 a month for twelve months.
> 
> It may be worth a "Not that I'm complaining, but is this really what I get for 14 years?" phone call. Unless you're REALLY into PPVs!


That was just what was offered to me without any request or prompting from my end.

Judging from the posts in this thread, I realize that I probably will be able to get a substantially better "thank you" if I give them a call or shoot them an email asking if that is the best that they can do for a customer of my caliber.


----------



## dmurphy

Shades228 said:


> You were just given something with no strings attached just as a thank you. It was simply "here you go". Now if you call in and ask I bet you'd get something. You read all the posts here and know what people do to get stuff. It appears to me that you've just chosen not to for whatever reason you have chosen. So you can either view it as free stuff sucks because you're only worth $11.97 or you can say great we get 3 free ppv during the holiday season.


Part of the issue I have is that I've received "free stuff" due to missed appointments, botched installations, and several months' worth of trials & tribulations trying to get my DVR Lifetime put back where it belongs.

Because I've gotten that "free stuff", I don't necessarily get the same 'loyalty quotient' that others do. I used to be an "A List Customer" - doesn't seem to be the case anymore.

Not that I'm complaining, mind you - I still get outstanding service from DirecTV!


----------



## TedBarrett

I had nothing in my DirecTv.Com/Thanks so I emailed.

I wonder if the system couldn't automatically handle someone who already had an HD DVR and Premiere so a very nice human interfered on my behalf.


----------



## rdcamero

I think it really depends on what csr you get when you call in.I know I had really hard time getting my hd reciever upgraded to a hd dvr for free.I keep getting the half price offer.I emailed a copy of a thread on this forum showing where a member had recieved a free upgrade.The next day I recieved a reply back that I did qualify for a free upgrade.

You may try emailing them a couple post showing what rewards others have recieved.That seemed to do the trick for me.


----------



## Dolly

As I mentioned many pages ago in this thread the idea was a nice one. But before it started D* should have made some rules on who gets what. Obviously they didn't do that. So instead of making people happy they made some people unhappy just because they didn't follow up their nice idea with some simple rules. Just take it as a nice idea and if you are REALLY unhappy with what you got give them a call. My 13 year
mark with D* is coming up in Dec. But I have so much of what D* offers now I have no idea what they could give me  :lol:


----------



## iceturkee

i thought my $120 programming credit was very nice!


----------



## betterdan

This is my 8 year anniversary month and I didn't receive anything.


----------



## Dolly

Well we got the 3 pay for view movies  It did come early as we didn't start with D* until Dec. 3rd. We rarely ever watch those movies, but as I said in an earlier post we have so much of what D* offers now there wasn't much they could give us :nono:


----------



## bjlc

well Directv gave me " three months" worth of showtime.. but I didn't know about it for the first two weeks.. so instead of giving me September, October, November, my "three months ended " in the middle of this month.. 

I called them and was told, Yep your time is up.. nice..


----------



## kenn157

I just got Starz for 3 months.


----------



## commodore_dude

Just noticed that I'm getting 2 $4.99/mo credits, plus a $3/mo credit, for 12 months. No idea why, I've only been a customer since February (though a couple of years ago I was a customer for about a year).


----------



## Hoffasenior

I hope to get something good this february. That will be my 4yr anniversary. I've bought every UFC fight since then. That's almost two ppv's a month at $50+ a pop.


----------



## dbronstein

bjlc said:


> well Directv gave me " three months" worth of showtime.. but I didn't know about it for the first two weeks.. so instead of giving me September, October, November, my "three months ended " in the middle of this month..


I just got my notice for this, so I don't know how much time I've missed. But after perusing the next two weeks of Showtime's guide info, there isn't anything I want to watch other than Dexter. They have the crappiest movies - there's hardly anything I've even heard of.


----------



## cdizzy

December will be 5 years. I don't expect anything because I received a 10 dollars off for 12 months credit a few months ago. 

If I get anything I'd be suprised.


----------



## cmcarr88

betterdan said:


> This is my 8 year anniversary month and I didn't receive anything.


August was my 11 year anniversary and I've gotten the same thing to this point .... :crying_sa


----------



## Proc

5 year anniversary was in November. I was pleasantly surprised to see we got 12 months of free Starz. Nice touch.


----------



## billbillw

I am approaching my 4 year anniversary (end of December) I have been getting a $10 off for the last year. I just received a 3 month free Showtime offer and took it. Time to record some movies!


----------



## Bill Broderick

Today I got my 12 year anniversary gift of "3 pay-per-view credits" (in my 12 years as a DirecTV customer, I've purchased a total of 1 PPV movie). Do I actually have to purchase PPV movies in order to receive these credits or will they credit my account regardless of whether I watch PPV movies or not.


----------



## 311Man

10 year customer got a free HD DVR.


----------



## dhines

311Man said:


> 10 year customer got a free HD DVR.


were the individuals contacted about this, or did they need to call in? i have been thinking about upgrading one of my boxes to an HDDVR, and this would be a nice opportunity.


----------



## DJPellegrino

I just received 3 months free of show time. While I appreciate the gesture, and I'm sure I'll record a program or 3, Showtime shows are just not in my 'interest' (I don't know how else to describe it :grin: ) to be of value to me.

Let me ask a question...How much does a month of showtime equate to? 3 months?

Thanks...


----------



## mikeny

Proc said:


> 5 year anniversary was in November. I was pleasantly surprised to see we got 12 months of free Starz. Nice touch.


My 6 year anniversary card came in the mail today. I got 3 free months of Starz. I'm already getting 3 free months of Showtime and HD Extra so I'm not going to ask why you got more.


----------



## kenn157

mikeny said:


> My 6 year anniversary card came in the mail today. I got 3 free months of Starz. I'm already getting 3 free months of Showtime and HD Extra so I'm not going to ask why you got more.


I'm not either 3 months of Starz after 14 years. About five years ago I used to have all the pay channels.


----------



## elguapo79

Somehow I missed out on this whole thing. I don't know how long I've been a customer, but it's been a while. I'd say it's been 10 years minimum.

Should I call and ask about this program now or just wait around?


----------



## boatlover

I logged on to D**.com and found this.
#
Happy anniversary and thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer!

Please accept our free anniversary gift of a $5 Discount for 10 months as a token of our appreciation. There are no charges or strings attached - it's just our way of saying thanks. Be sure to go to directv.com/thanks and update your email address for future anniversary gifts.

I have been a customer since 1994.

Dave


----------



## 311Man

dhines said:


> were the individuals contacted about this, or did they need to call in? i have been thinking about upgrading one of my boxes to an HDDVR, and this would be a nice opportunity.


I found out about when I called in about an issue I had. They told me about loyal customer promotion and that I was eligible for upgrade. I didn't do anything with it at the time. Called back about two weeks later and mentioned it. First CSR was clueless even though I mentioned that info was supposely stated on my account. After being put on hold and eventually hung up on. I called again...(still being polite)...mentioned again about loyal customer information I was given and requested HD DVR. She placed order I paid for shipping only.

If I was you I would call and just indicate that friend or family who is long time customer like you (I am assuming you are) recently received a free receiver upgrade and you would like that same opportunity since you too are loyal customer. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## jonny4

Wow, I have been with DirecTv since they came to the Houston market back in the mid 90's and when I followed the link and logged in I was informed that I did not qualify.


----------



## paulman182

Bill Broderick said:


> Today I got my 12 year anniversary gift of "3 pay-per-view credits" (in my 12 years as a DirecTV customer, I've purchased a total of 1 PPV movie). Do I actually have to purchase PPV movies in order to receive these credits or will they credit my account regardless of whether I watch PPV movies or not.


You must purchase them to get the credit.


----------



## JLucPicard

jonny4 said:


> Wow, I have been with DirecTv since they came to the Houston market back in the mid 90's and when I followed the link and logged in I was informed that I did not qualify.


When is your anniversary month? The actual Loyal Customer Program is set up to "award" the perk in your anniversary month.


----------



## trainman

Proc said:


> 5 year anniversary was in November. I was pleasantly surprised to see we got 12 months of free Starz. Nice touch.


Very interesting -- my 5-year anniversary was in November, and I just got 12 months of free _Showtime._ I don't subscribe to any premium channels -- do you already subscribe to Showtime, or is this just one of those inscrutable DirecTV mysteries?


----------



## jonny4

JLucPicard said:


> When is your anniversary month? The actual Loyal Customer Program is set up to "award" the perk in your anniversary month.


Thanks for the info but I have no idea it has been a long time.


----------



## cneth

12 Years for us this month. 3 Months free Showtime. When we first signed up DirecTV didn't even carry Showtime - that was back when USSB had all the premiums.

I appreciate the free gift. Maybe it's a bit underwhelming, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## cousintim

cneth said:


> 12 Years for us this month. 3 Months free Showtime. When we first signed up DirecTV didn't even carry Showtime - that was back when USSB had all the premiums.
> 
> I appreciate the free gift. Maybe it's a bit underwhelming, but it's better than nothing!


Twelve years for me in November and I also got free Showtime for 3 months.

I believe that DirecTV offered Starz and USSB offered the other premium channels.


----------



## TANK

Interesting a sub for 5yrs gets 12 months of Showtime for free , but the two subs with 12 yrs only get 3 months .

It will be 11 yrs for me in Jan ( I remember USSB and having to pay two bills ) , I am curious to what I will get .


----------



## Bill Broderick

jonny4 said:


> Thanks for the info but I have no idea it has been a long time.


They will let you know when it occurs. I received a letter in the mail yesterday telling me about my "award".


----------



## loudo

TANK said:


> Interesting a sub for 5yrs gets 12 months of Showtime for free , but the two subs with 12 yrs only get 3 months .
> 
> It will be 11 yrs for me in Jan ( I remember USSB and having to pay two bills ) , I am curious to what I will get .


From the looks of things, what you get depends on time of service, how much you subscribe to, have you gotten any other freebies recently, do you pay your bill on time and probably a few other factors are taken into consideration to determine what you receive.


----------



## Darkscream

5 Year subscriber here and I Just got the card telling me that I got 12 months of Starz.

Better than nothing is what I say.


----------



## betterdan

I just found out I got 3 free months of Showtime after being with them for 8 years. Never received notification but checked this link http://directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp and it told me about the 3 free months. I figured they would have emailed me or something to let me know. I just wasted a half a month now not knowing I had it. lol


----------



## SWORDFISH

I received my 14 year anniversary gift card in the mail today (3 months free Showtime). Given the apparent randomness of rewards, I went through this thread and tallied up what people have said they received. The results include rewards that were automatically given through the program, NOT ones given by a CSR. Posts that did not include years of service or were unclear identifying the source of the reward are not included in the results. The number in ( ) is the number of people who reported receiving this reward. Of course, the accuracy of the results is dependent on the honesty of the reporting.

It appears that years of service mean very little, except during the milestone years (5 and 10) when the rewards are more valuable. However, a 5 year customer receives more value than a 10 year customer does.

14 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (3)
3 Free PPV (1)
$5 Off / 10 Months (1)

13 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (2)
3 Free PPV (1)

12 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
3 Free PPV (3)

11 YEARS

10 YEARS
$5 Off / 10 Months (3)

9 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (5)

8 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (2)
3 Free PPV (1)

7 YEARS

6 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (5)

5 YEARS
12 Months - Free Premium Channel (5)

4 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
$5 Off / 5 Months (1)

If people are interested, I will update the tally occasionally. Remember to post what gift you received and your years of service. Freebies given by a CSR will not be included in the results.

SF


----------



## Shades228

SWORDFISH said:


> I received my 14 year anniversary gift card in the mail today (3 months free Showtime). Given the apparent randomness of rewards, I went through this thread and tallied up what people have said they received. The results include rewards that were automatically given through the program, NOT ones given by a CSR. Posts that did not include years of service or were unclear identifying the source of the reward are not included in the results. The number in ( ) is the number of people who reported receiving this reward. Of course, the accuracy of the results is dependent on the honesty of the reporting.
> 
> It appears that years of service mean very little, except during the milestone years (5 and 10) when the rewards are more valuable. However, a 5 year customer receives more value than a 10 year customer does.
> 
> 14 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (3)
> 3 Free PPV (1)
> $5 Off / 10 Months (1)
> 
> 13 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (2)
> 3 Free PPV (1)
> 
> 12 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
> 3 Free PPV (3)
> 
> 11 YEARS
> 
> 10 YEARS
> $5 Off / 10 Months (3)
> 
> 9 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (5)
> 
> 8 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (2)
> 3 Free PPV (1)
> 
> 7 YEARS
> 
> 6 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (5)
> 
> 5 YEARS
> 12 Months - Free Premium Channel (5)
> 
> 4 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
> $5 Off / 5 Months (1)
> 
> If people are interested, I will update the tally occasionally. Remember to post what gift you received and your years of service. Freebies given by a CSR will not be included in the results.
> 
> SF


You're assuming that tenure = value. You're also assuming that D* would give something to someone who might already subscribe to it. The bottom line is if you look at this as how you rank with D* then you might as well just accept the fact that you're probably going to be disappointed with their "worth" of you.

Not all customers are equal and not all accounts are identicle. This means that offers will vary a lot. We have no clue why people get what they get but it's free and that's the bottom line. I'm not trying to flame you or anything I just don't see a point this other then saying "I didn't get what I'm worth" and I don't know anyone who says that ever.


----------



## SWORDFISH

Shades228 said:


> You're assuming that tenure = value. You're also assuming that D* would give something to someone who might already subscribe to it. The bottom line is if you look at this as how you rank with D* then you might as well just accept the fact that you're probably going to be disappointed with their "worth" of you.
> 
> Not all customers are equal and not all accounts are identicle. This means that offers will vary a lot. We have no clue why people get what they get but it's free and that's the bottom line. I'm not trying to flame you or anything I just don't see a point this other then saying "I didn't get what I'm worth" and I don't know anyone who says that ever.


I'm not sure what post you were reading, but I never complained about receiving a freebie, where I rank with D* or what I am worth to them.

There are over 900 posts in this thread, many of them trying to figure out Directv's method for determining who gets what. My post illustrates that everyone is getting similar rewards regardless of years of service. The exception being in years 5 and 10, where they _are_ attaching some importance to tenure.

If you don't see a point to my post, that's ok, maybe others will.

SF


----------



## paulman182

So those who subscribe to the premium movie channels (and have higher-than-average bills) don't get as much of a perk?

If so, they need to find some way to more sufficiently reward those subscribers, IMHO.


----------



## Milkman

6 year anniversary - 3 months Showtime free.


----------



## txtommy

paulman182 said:


> So those who subscribe to the premium movie channels (and have higher-than-average bills) don't get as much of a perk?
> 
> If so, they need to find some way to more sufficiently reward those subscribers, IMHO.


Are these really rewards, or are they a sales gimmick? The idea is to give a "free" premium channel to someone for a few months so that they decide to purchase it when the free period ends. For those of us who already subscribe to everything, there is no incentive to give us any thing free.


----------



## MRinDenver

SWORDFISH said:


> If people are interested, I will update the tally occasionally. Remember to post what gift you received and your years of service. Freebies given by a CSR will not be included in the results. SF


My bill is $150 a month, paid by debit card. I am a nine year sub. My anniversary "gift" is three pay-for-view movies. I guess, considering my package, they have little to offer me. But three movies (what? a $12 value?) seems less than a year's sub to a premium channel.

I have never bought a PFV movie, and I can't find one on the schedule that I have not already seen on the big screen or through Netflix.

Oh well, I am activating an HR21 Pro in a few weeks (merry merry to me!) and I will ask for an AM-21. We'll see!


----------



## loudo

I am sure that DirecTV doesn't treat the 10 year subscriber who pays his bill on time in the same way as a 10 year subscriber who they have to chase, for their payment, every few months (Costing them money)?


----------



## txtommy

MRinDenver said:


> My bill is $150 a month, paid by debit card. I am a nine year sub. My anniversary "gift" is three pay-for-view movies. I guess, considering my package, they have little to offer me. But three movies (what? a $12 value?) seems less than a year's sub to a premium channel.
> 
> *I have never bought a PFV movie*, and I can't find one on the schedule that I have not already seen on the big screen or through Netflix.


My point in the previous post. They are giving you something 'free' that you don't normally view or use. The hope is that once you have used this service for free, you will continue to use it and pay.


----------



## bjdotson

I just got my 5 year anniversary gift. 12 months of Starz. I am a long time subscriber to Showtime. Two DVRs plus one legacy receiver in house. Haven't asked for freebie for at least three years. I use autopay with credit card and I have really good credit. 

By the way, I am REALLY happy with this gift.


----------



## Bob Coxner

They also seem to take perks away. A couple of months ago I was thinking of upgrading a DTivo to an HR2x. The price online was $99, which is what others were reporting for loyalty perks. I didn't do anything about it or buy anything else or get any other credits. Today I checked and the price is back up to $199.


----------



## waynebtx

Bob Coxner said:


> They also seem to take perks away. A couple of months ago I was thinking of upgrading a DTivo to an HR2x. The price online was $99, which is what others were reporting for loyalty perks. I didn't do anything about it or buy anything else or get any other credits. Today I checked and the price is back up to $199.


The price of $99 was only good for your anniversary month. But if you call they may still offer it to you at that price.


----------



## dcandmc

I've been with D* 12 years now this month, and I run three HD DVRs (2 HR20s and an HR10-250). I had previously called and asked about loyal customer perks and was given three free months of every movie channel (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, TMC, Starz), but that ended at the end of last month. I also had a $5/month programming credit for 6 months from an earlier call, which just expired. I called again today and was given Showtime for three months and a $10/month credit for 12 months. I was also offered a free swap to replace my HR10-250 with a new DVR, which is something that I have been offered everytime I have interacted with D* over the past 8 months or so, and which I have declined because I use the 10-250 for OTA and SD, and it is paired with an HR20 on my main TV. Today, however, I took the opportunity to suggest that instead of providing me with a free DVR "upgrade," D* could comp me on a wireless internet connection kit so that I can try D* on Demand. D* would not give me the WGA600N for free, but they did knock $50 off the list price of $79.99. Not bad just for asking.


----------



## JLucPicard

Bob Coxner said:


> They also seem to take perks away. A couple of months ago I was thinking of upgrading a DTivo to an HR2x. The price online was $99, which is what others were reporting for loyalty perks. I didn't do anything about it or buy anything else or get any other credits. Today I checked and the price is back up to $199.


I think that whole equipment pricing thing was more a glitch in the system than being actually tied to the Loyal Customer program. When this "Loyal Customer" thing was first coming out, lots of people saw the $99 HD DVR and free other receivers for a few days, then the pricing reverted back. I don't think equipment pricing on their web site was supposed to have anything to do with this.


----------



## paulman182

And, as always, what gets offered when you call may be different from what is on the website.


----------



## ccr1958

14 years this month....premium most of those years,nflst(13 yrs..sf when it became avail.)
very few PPV(would use the free one when they use to send with bill).... 
saving trees with paperless billing & auto pay...

so i get 3 free PPV...which i appreciate  

so if they are thinking this will cause me to watch more PPV...
it won't work...

but good some are getting their due service reward


----------



## Bronco70

13 years. 3 ppv movies


----------



## kmax

ccr1958 said:


> 14 years this month....premium most of those years,nflst(13 yrs..sf when it became avail.)
> very few PPV(would use the free one when they use to send with bill)....
> saving trees with paperless billing & auto pay...
> 
> so i get 3 free PPV...which i appreciate
> 
> so if they are thinking this will cause me to watch more PPV...
> it won't work...
> 
> but good some are getting their due service reward


11 years here, 3 months showtime. Humorous thing is I called in two weeks ago to activate locals since they are finally HD. First words out of the the customer rep was "Thank you for being such a loyal subscriber for so long". Couple days later I login and see the banner for the anniversary gift.

Had platinum for several years, downgraded to total choice + HBO/Starz for the past 3 or 4. Don't do PPV nor Sunday Ticket, League Pass, Center Ice, etc.

Not complaining, just making a statement for a possible data point if anyone is keeping track. The only time I call DirecTV is to activate a new receiver or deactivate one. Guess I'm easy to please.


----------



## Swede

10 years. 3 ppv movies


----------



## rustynails

If you input directv.com/thanks in the internet explorer bar it will take you to a page that will tell you if you have any loyalty perks. It redirects you to 
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp and click continue and then log in.
I haven't had D long enough to have any perks but it also tells me that. Some people found out they had 3 months of showtime free!


----------



## Bob Coxner

www.directv.com/thanks

"You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months."

Thanks for nothin!


----------



## Ric

UGH! I had the HD DVR for free in my account and now they are back to $99. I thought maybe if I called in I could still get the deal but am told that the deal is now ever. Didn't push for anything right now as I have an SD receiver already and can use that (got new TV for Den so moving old one up to bedroom). This would be for the bedroom and we hardly use.

If anyone knows a way to get HD leased receiver at no charge, let me know. I don't want to push the backend cancellation line just yet - waiting for something I would really need


----------



## FireMedic8039

Bob Coxner said:


> www.directv.com/thanks
> 
> "You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months."
> 
> Thanks for nothin!


That' what I got. 10 years and I don't qualify. Due to a few late payments 3 months in a row after having back surgery from lifting a 400 lb. patient 2 years ago. And that lovely 66.6% workmans comp pay. I have called 3 times in 10 years to order stuff and that's it. So I feel your pain.


----------



## SAlBO

Dont feel to bad FireMedic8039.....I have had Premier since 1994, never had a late payment (direct pay) and I dont qualify for anything.......


----------



## leww37334

This kinda reminds me of the bailout situation, once you start giving away free stuff, everybody wants it.


----------



## SAlBO

that is because everyone wants to be treated equally.....


----------



## Darkscream

It's worth remembering that this message saying "you do not qualify" simply means that you are not at your anniversary month. You will qualify when you are.
I got the same message as did everyone else - til we did qualify.

It does not mean you will not get a gift - just not at the moment.


----------



## SAlBO

Darkscream said:


> It's worth remembering that this message saying "you do not qualify" simply means that you are not at your anniversary month. You will qualify when you are.
> I got the same message as did everyone else - til we did qualify.
> 
> It does not mean you will not get a gift - just not at the moment.


that is a good point. one I thought about that as well after posting...I went to my account on D* website and dont see it anywhere. How does one find out which month is your anniversary ? Subscriber since early 94


----------



## Bsquared

SAlBO said:


> that is a good point. one I thought about that as well after posting...I went to my account on D* website and dont see it anywhere. How does one find out which month is your anniversary ? Subscriber since early 94


I believe the only way to find out your anniversary month is to call.


----------



## SAlBO

Thanks B


----------



## LameLefty

Darkscream said:


> It's worth remembering that this message saying "you do not qualify" simply means that you are not at your anniversary month. You will qualify when you are.
> I got the same message as did everyone else - til we did qualify.
> 
> It does not mean you will not get a gift - just not at the moment.


My anniversary was in October and I didn't qualify the entire month, nor did I qualify in November or now in December. Go figure. 

As for how to check your date, if you ordered service through them directly, go to your account section and look up your old orders. It will be there.


----------



## JLucPicard

The orders only go back so far, though.

I had gotten a card several years back for being "one of their special customers". On that card (same size/plastic as a credit card) it said subscriber since "09.96".

When September rolled around, I e-mailed and asked my anniversary date and they responded July 98. I then called with the information from the card. They researched and came back saying I was correct - Sept 96. They then gave me a $10 monthly credit for 12 months.

Might be worth an e-mail or a call if it seems that things aren't clicking.


----------



## FireMedic8039

leww37334 said:


> This kinda reminds me of the bailout situation, once you start giving away free stuff, everybody wants it.


No one here is asking for free stuff on this thread. It is what they are offering for being a customer of Directv. Get it right.


----------



## Mandy

I would just like to say Thanks to Direct tv for the card that i recieved in the mail today. I was given 12 months of Showtime channels FREE, just for being a loyal customer.Direct tv has always been my favorite.I have had cable tv as well as the dish network in the past,but there were serval problems with both providers.
Direct tv has all of my favorite stations,except my local news network. 
Thanks again for Showtime,i'm sure that i will enjoy the programs and i was really amazed to check my stations,and found that it had already been turned on!


----------



## lzielen

12 years
3 free PPVs
Subscribe to Premier Plan


----------



## psyclguy

Customer since 1998. Received anniversary gift of $5 off for 10 months.


----------



## dam006

5 Year Anniversary
12 Months Free Showtime

:joy:


----------



## DrZ

Ric said:


> UGH! I had the HD DVR for free in my account and now they are back to $99. I thought maybe if I called in I could still get the deal but am told that the deal is now ever. Didn't push for anything right now as I have an SD receiver already and can use that (got new TV for Den so moving old one up to bedroom). This would be for the bedroom and we hardly use.
> 
> If anyone knows a way to get HD leased receiver at no charge, let me know. I don't want to push the backend cancellation line just yet - waiting for something I would really need


Just call them and tell them your looking at a comcast or FIOS ad and you can't understand why you'd stay with D* considering their competition is offering you exactly what you want.


----------



## bobcamp1

dam006 said:


> 5 Year Anniversary
> 12 Months Free Showtime
> 
> :joy:


Ditto for me too.

I appreciate the offer. But Showtime isn't that good. They should just rename it Californication, as that's all that seems to be on. Are they having an all-month marathon or something?


----------



## tjofamber

Anniversary 1994
three mo free starz
discount on all receivers
99.00 on hrxx
tj


----------



## SWORDFISH

*UPDATED 12/17*

14 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
3 Free PPV (2)
$5 Off / 10 Months (1)

13 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (2)
3 Free PPV (2)

12 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
3 Free PPV (4)

11 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (1)

10 YEARS
$5 Off / 10 Months (4)
3 Free PPV (1)

9 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (5)
3 Free PPV (1)

8 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (2)
3 Free PPV (1)

7 YEARS

6 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (6)

5 YEARS
12 Months - Free Premium Channel (7)

4 YEARS
3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
$5 Off / 5 Months (1)

SF


----------



## irish316

I called DirecTV as my anniversary was up and they were offering through the website a $99 HD-DVR or $0 HD receiver. I did not have an HD-DVR so I called them and asked them how many hearts I have. The CSR told me I have five hearts.  I asked her if she could do better than $99 for the HD-DVR? She put me on hold and said since you are a loyal customer and you don't have an HD-DVR we can give you one at no cost. I just had to sign up for a new 24 month commitment and pay the $19.95 for shipping. I was only 4 months into a new one anyway. 

The only weird thing on my account is that they only show me as being a customer for 3 years even though I been with them for 6+ years. Apparently, when I moved 3 years ago, they must have given me a new account number and changed my service time. The CSR could not locate my previous term even though my phone number never changed. She told me that it didn't matter if I was a customer for 6 years or 2 years as far as what kind of deal I could get. Not sure what that meant? Anyone have any suggestions how I could get my previous term with DirecTV at my old address added to my account? Or should I even bother?


----------



## knew001

I have been a subscriber since 1994 and have had the Premier package the whole time. NFL Sunday ticket ansd superfan for 4 years. They did recently relocate my dish for free but that's it.


----------



## rhipps

Called D* this morning and I got 6 months free of Starz and a new HD receiver (had to pay S&H) on it. No complaints here.

Bob H.
Loyal customer since 2003


----------



## WhoRu

Please bear with me I'm a new member and my questions have probably been answered elsewhere but here goes. I went to the DTV/Thanks page and it says thanks we hope you are enjoying your anniversary gift. But nowhere can I find what that gift might be. It lists my account # and says loyal viewer since 1998 but I was under the impression my anniversary month was January because I remember way back when self installing my first dish and I was doing it on Super Bowl Sunday. 
I also have not received a card in the mail informing me of any anniversary gift.
What I really would like to shoot for (although I am not greedy) is a free HD(non-dvr) receiver as I just got a great deal on a 32 inch Sony lcd for the bedroom.
I guess calling in and hoping to get lucky would be the way to go?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## paulman182

WhoRu said:


> Please bear with me I'm a new member and my questions have probably been answered elsewhere but here goes. I went to the DTV/Thanks page and it says thanks we hope you are enjoying your anniversary gift. But nowhere can I find what that gift might be. It lists my account # and says loyal viewer since 1998 but I was under the impression my anniversary month was January because I remember way back when self installing my first dish and I was doing it on Super Bowl Sunday.
> I also have not received a card in the mail informing me of any anniversary gift.
> What I really would like to shoot for (although I am not greedy) is a free HD(non-dvr) receiver as I just got a great deal on a 32 inch Sony lcd for the bedroom.
> I guess calling in and hoping to get lucky would be the way to go?
> Thanks for any advice.


If you haven't gotten any equipment discounts in the last six months and always pay your bill on time, it is very likely that you will get a free HD receiver, or a discounted (maybe free) HD DVR, if you call them.


----------



## WhoRu

rhipps said:


> Called D* this morning and I got 6 months free of Starz and a new HD receiver (had to pay S&H) on it. No complaints here.
> 
> Bob H.
> Loyal customer since 2003


Did you know your anniversary month?

Was it December?


----------



## rudeney

WhoRu said:


> I went to the DTV/Thanks page and it says thanks we hope you are enjoying your anniversary gift. But nowhere can I find what that gift might be....
> 
> I also have not received a card in the mail informing me of any anniversary gift.
> What I really would like to shoot for (although I am not greedy) is a free HD(non-dvr) receiver as I just got a great deal on a 32 inch Sony lcd for the bedroom.
> I guess calling in and hoping to get lucky would be the way to go?


Most of the anniversary gifts have been something in the $20-$100 range and it seems to be in the form of free programming. The value of the gift seems to vary based on the subscriber's ARPU (average revenue per user) rating which would be a function of tenure, monthly package price, and payment history. If it's not clear what your gift was, then you should certainly call and ask. it may be that the website's "thanks" page is just a few weeks ahead of the actual award and some official notification (like a card in the mail).

As for getting an upgrade on a receiver, if you're not under a commitment and haven't had any other upgrades or credits in the last six months, then you should be able to get a deal. In fact, check your account on the website by trying to add a new receiver. You may see some "hearts" which will mean you are getting a discount (usually $100 off). If it's been a long time (years) since you've had any credits or "deals", then you might be able to negotiate an upgrade for free. Just call and ask. if the CSR doesn't seem willing to give you what you want, then just say you need to "think about it" and then hang up and call back. Some CSR's seem to be more willing and able to do things like this than others.


----------



## WhoRu

The only activity I've had in the past six months has been to have a defective H-20 box replaced with another of the same.

I would hope that wouldn't affect my chances. I do have a perfect payment history although I haven't had the most expensive packages.
There were no hearts on my page and they were offering the "HD" for $99 and "HD-dvr for $199.

Again, thanks for all the input.


----------



## paulman182

WhoRu said:


> The only activity I've had in the past six months has been to have a defective H-20 box replaced with another of the same.
> 
> I would hope that wouldn't affect my chances. I do have a perfect payment history although I haven't had the most expensive packages.
> There were no hearts on my page and they were offering the "HD" for $99 and "HD-dvr for $199.
> 
> Again, thanks for all the input.


I have always gotten a better offer when I called them than the offer on the website.

And I've never seen the hearts...I think they stopped showing those a long time ago.


----------



## rhipps

WhoRu said:


> Did you know your anniversary month?
> 
> Was it December?


Nope. Think it was Mar or Apr.


----------



## Dolly

SWORDFISH said:


> *UPDATED 12/17*
> 
> 14 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
> 3 Free PPV (2)
> $5 Off / 10 Months (1)
> 
> 13 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (2)
> 3 Free PPV (2)
> 
> 12 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
> 3 Free PPV (4)
> 
> 11 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (1)
> 
> 10 YEARS
> $5 Off / 10 Months (4)
> 3 Free PPV (1)
> 
> 9 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (5)
> 3 Free PPV (1)
> 
> 8 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (2)
> 3 Free PPV (1)
> 
> 7 YEARS
> 
> 6 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (6)
> 
> 5 YEARS
> 12 Months - Free Premium Channel (7)
> 
> 4 YEARS
> 3 Months - Free Premium Channel (4)
> $5 Off / 5 Months (1)
> 
> SF


I don't know where you got your information, but it seems to me that D* loyalty program is backward. The more of their service that you have and the longer you have been with them the less you get :raspberry Don't get me started on this again as it is a very sore topic with me and I feel a rant coming on every time I hear about it :rant:


----------



## loudo

Dolly said:


> I don't know where you got your information, but it seems to me that D* loyalty program is backward. The more of their service that you have and the longer you have been with them the less you get :raspberry Don't get me started on this again as it is a very sore topic with me and I feel a rant coming on every time I hear about it :rant:


Then the big question is next, how many times during the XX years has the Loyal Customer, gotten free programing or equipment?

I know over the years I have gotten free receivers, free programing and free installation at our summer home, so I wouldn't expect to get the same thing as a person who has been a subscriber as long as I have, that has never gotten anything. But, I will take what ever they give me.


----------



## SWORDFISH

Dolly said:


> *I don't know where you got your information*, but it seems to me that D* loyalty program is backward. The more of their service that you have and the longer you have been with them the less you get :raspberry Don't get me started on this again as it is a very sore topic with me and I feel a rant coming on every time I hear about it :rant:


The information came from what people are reporting in this thread. I just compiled (and update) the numbers to see if there was a pattern. Here is my first post regarding this:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1906757#post1906757

SF


----------



## machavez00

OK I logged on Saturday set because I forgot to set my HR20 to record the Cardinals game and I was greeted with this:



> Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer!
> 
> It's because of viewers like you that we've become America's favorite satellite television provider. Stay tuned for future anniversary gifts - it's just our way of showing our appreciation.


My anniversary month is March. According to SF's post, should I be expecting a Showtime to show up, or SkinaMax since I have HBO, Or do I need to call CS?


----------



## wilmot3

when I go in it says "You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months.......no service since xxx or nothing ...I HAVE HAD D FOR 8 YRS.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 50+

I still have the hearts under the recr section on my webpage. It may be an oversite on D* .com. 
I have been a cus. since '97. My account page shows the "Thank you for being a loyal customer". 
I received 2-R22 & a H23 about a month ago when the LNB on my on my sidecar 72.5 sat dish went out. After some talking with CSR's rather than fix this lnb they would replace the three older recvrs with new ones that could receive locals from 103W. This was quite a nice suprise. My hearts are still there and I am still under no commitment. So good things do happen. 
The access card on the new H23 went bad the other day and they are sending me a new one at no charge. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## runner26

Hdhead said:


> Always a complainer even when offered something for free.


How about they keep the nickel and dime freebies and instead invest in doing something about the horrible customer support? As far as how they treat their loyal customers, I have been with D* for almost 7 years and when I needed a swm install to fix the dorked up software they foisted on me I was told that swm was "for new cusotmers only". They want to reward their loyal customers? They can start right there!


----------



## Steveknj

Bob Coxner said:


> www.directv.com/thanks
> 
> "You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months."
> 
> Thanks for nothin!


I'm not even getting that. I get some text about opinions and when you hit continue, it gives you a form to fill in feedback information.

How do you know when your anniversary is?


----------



## machavez00

So, for me, the "Thanks" will turn into a button with a link in the near future?


----------



## SWORDFISH

machavez00 said:


> So, for me, the "Thanks" will turn into a button with a link in the near future?


Mine shows a "thanks" button with this message next to it:



> Happy anniversary and thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer!
> Please accept our free anniversary gift of Showtime for 3 Months as a token of our appreciation. There are no charges or strings attached - it's just our way of saying thanks. Be sure to go to directv.com/thanks and update your email address for future anniversary gifts


.

They also sent a postcard in the mail which stated the same thing.

I installed the dish in September 1994, but they show my anniversary as December 1994. I am quite sure I did not install the dish on my roof during December in Chicago.

SF


----------



## Steveknj

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but, I have a question. I went to directv.com/thanks page and got the message that I hope I am enjoying my anniversary gift, but I don't recall getting any notice that I was GETTING an anniversary gift, nor do I see me getting an anniversary gift at this time....so...

1) Is that a canned message on the website regardless of whether you are getting a gift or not.

2) Is there a way to tell the MONTH of your anniversary? Mine says loyal customer since 2002, but no idea what month.


----------



## Grentz

Steveknj said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread, but, I have a question. I went to directv.com/thanks page and got the message that I hope I am enjoying my anniversary gift, but I don't recall getting any notice that I was GETTING an anniversary gift, nor do I see me getting an anniversary gift at this time....so...
> 
> 1) Is that a canned message on the website regardless of whether you are getting a gift or not.
> 
> 2) Is there a way to tell the MONTH of your anniversary? Mine says loyal customer since 2002, but no idea what month.


Your card might be in the mail. I know that mine was active before I got the card in the mail saying what I got and the month.


----------



## GTLYON

Steveknj said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread, but, I have a question. I went to directv.com/thanks page and got the message that I hope I am enjoying my anniversary gift, but I don't recall getting any notice that I was GETTING an anniversary gift, nor do I see me getting an anniversary gift at this time....so...
> 
> 1) Is that a canned message on the website regardless of whether you are getting a gift or not.
> 
> 2) Is there a way to tell the MONTH of your anniversary? Mine says loyal customer since 2002, but no idea what month.


I'm pretty sure that the page you're referring to is just a generic page. If you log into that site it should say "stay tuned for future gifts". As far as finding out your anniversary month, you can either call, or as I did, where it says "feedback", just ask them. Mine is July 1999.


----------



## JLucPicard

Steveknj said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread, but, I have a question. I went to directv.com/thanks page and got the message that I hope I am enjoying my anniversary gift, but I don't recall getting any notice that I was GETTING an anniversary gift, nor do I see me getting an anniversary gift at this time.


I have seen some posts that said they got three months of Showtime and didn't get a notice - just noticed that they were receiving Showtime.

You could try tuning those in, or go to DirecTV.com and look at "activity since last bill" and see if you see anything there.


----------



## Andrea T

I have never been disappointed with directv, they are always kind and helpful whenever I call with a question or have a problem. Getting free gifts for being a loyal customer is great and a good way to keep customers like me happy and is a nice way of saying thanks and that you apprecite me being a customer, I have only good words for directv we have been very happy with our service and have been a customer since 2000. Thank you for being so good to your customers that means alot.


----------



## Steve615

Andrea T said:


> I have never been disappointed with directv, they are always kind and helpful whenever I call with a question or have a problem. Getting free gifts for being a loyal customer is great and a good way to keep customers like me happy and is a nice way of saying thanks and that you apprecite me being a customer, I have only good words for directv we have been very happy with our service and have been a customer since 2000. Thank you for being so good to your customers that means alot.


Welcome to the forums and enjoy the site. 
We have been very satisfied with our DirecTV service over here too.


----------



## Crimson

Been a customer for 5 years. Just notified I got Showtime free for 12 months. You might have to register? I clicked on a link someone in this forum gave like 3-4 months ago.


----------



## 443544

12 mos!

I just clicked it today and got Showtime free for 3 mos. I'm not complaining, but surprised you got it for a full year. I've been a customer for 6 years.


----------



## karlhenri

Mick said:


> 12 mos!
> 
> I just clicked it today and got Showtime free for 3 mos. I'm not complaining, but surprised you got it for a full year. I've been a customer for 6 years.


There may be other parameters besides years as a customer that factor in the size of the perk received. I am thinking type of package subscribed to, monthly bill, credit score, past history of subscription, market you live in, interest preferences set in your profile etc.


----------



## Bingo123

I've been with DirecTV for 10 years. 
I just called them and asked about their loyalty program. 
They offered me 3 months of free Showtime. Cool. 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## celblazer

customer since 2002 and just got 3 months Showtime as my perk.


----------



## tkrandall

I have Showtime channels for a year but rarely watch any of them. Would be nice if DTV gave you choice of reward. I would have chosen the sports pack, or maybe even Setanta, if offered the choice. Still, I appreciate the gesture.


----------



## newsposter

it's been a while since i looked at the loyalty page so went to it and found this..which means nothing of course but it's different than what i saw a few months ago

At DIRECTV, we value your opinion and thank you for letting us know how we're doing. You'll receive a confirmation email from us shortly and one of our Care specialists will respond to you within 48 hours. In the future, we will also notify you of future anniversary gifts using the email address you provided.


----------



## ericmylad

newsposter said:


> it's been a while since i looked at the loyalty page so went to it and found this..which means nothing of course but it's different than what i saw a few months ago
> 
> At DIRECTV, we value your opinion and thank you for letting us know how we're doing. You'll receive a confirmation email from us shortly and one of our Care specialists will respond to you within 48 hours. In the future, we will also notify you of future anniversary gifts using the email address you provided.


Make sure you're logged in and try it again. After I logged in, I went back to that page and then hit the continue button. Unfortunately, I didn't qualify for anything.


----------



## bym051d

Hmm... been with DTV for 10 years. The site just says "Stay Tuned for Future Gifts."


----------



## karlhenri

The 3 months of Showtime, it seems you can get just for calling but other substantial stuff may be tied to our anniversary date. I passed on the Showtime because I did not want to hurt take free stuff and then dump it after the 3 months so I am not flagged as a serial freeloader.


----------



## jdspencer

Yeah, I got 3 months of Showtime, but didn't know about it until after the first month had passed. 
I'm a 12 year subscriber. I wouldn't consider it being a free loader if they gave it to you without asking. I don't plan on subscribing once the 3 months is over (this Thursday).


----------



## sbl

jdspencer said:


> Yeah, I got 3 months of Showtime, but didn't know about it until after the first month had passed.


Same here - just got a card in the mail saying I had three months of Showtime, but they actually turned it on a month ago, according to the web site, and never told me, even though I had signed up for "Loyalty" emails months ago. I sent them a request for an extra month and will see how far it gets me.


----------



## sbl

And barely a few minutes after I sent the request, I received a nice email apologizing and offering me an additional free three months!


----------



## tkrandall

sbl said:


> Same here - just got a card in the mail saying I had three months of Showtime, but they actually turned it on a month ago, according to the web site, and never told me, even though I had signed up for "Loyalty" emails months ago. I sent them a request for an extra month and will see how far it gets me.


I have similar loyalty notification "successes" - I dont think it works consisentently well.


----------



## BK EH

sbl said:


> Same here - just got a card in the mail saying I had three months of Showtime, but they actually turned it on a month ago, according to the web site, and never told me, even though I had signed up for "Loyalty" emails months ago. I sent them a request for an extra month and will see how far it gets me.


Same here. But I noticed in my online acct activity that Showtime @ $0.00 was there the last week of Jan. Got the postcard last week.

Been w/ them since Oct 1999.


----------



## durl

I recently got my postcard thanking me for being with them for 10 years. They gave me $5 off a month for 10 months. Works for me!


----------



## gaperrine

I got my five year anniversary gift today. Free Starz for 12 months.


----------



## LOCODUDE

Been with them over 7 years........ No such luck.........


----------



## bobnielsen

My 6 year anniversary was in January. Nothing heard yet, but my account page says, "Stay tuned for future anniversary gifts." OTOH, I'm still getting my GM employee discount (I'm retired from Hughes) long after they sold Directv. Go figure.


----------



## nobodybutme

been a customer since late 90's. they turned on showtime in January and just sent me a card late last week, free for three months.

I went to their thanks web address on the card and sent them a message saying thanks but would of rather had another DVR, they e-mailed me back, I was offered a free standard box, SD DVR, HD box, or for $99 a HD DVR.

I picked a SD DVR and got free overnight shipping, they sent a R22 and 2 B-Band converters. (not really sure why the BBC)


----------



## jlluck

Too little, too late.
When I called and asked what could be done for me as I was thinking of leaving (been with them for a couple of years) they offered nothing. I didn't know about the "thanks" web site. I wanted to upgrade to HD DVR and start the HD package. I wanted to up what I was paying each month but felt I shouldn't have to pay $200 plus shipping for the HD DVR and they wouldn't make any deal. I didn't feel like they appreciated me as a loyal customer at all (granted a lot of companies don't). So I had to jump ship and go with the other sat provider who told me up front how they reward loyal customers in good standing. One being free upgraded equipment. D* is good but they could do better for very little IMHO.


----------



## JLucPicard

jlluck said:


> Too little, too late.
> When I called and asked what could be done for me as I was thinking of leaving (been with them for a couple of years) they offered nothing. I didn't know about the "thanks" web site. I wanted to upgrade to HD DVR and start the HD package. I wanted to up what I was paying each month but felt I shouldn't have to pay $200 plus shipping for the HD DVR and they wouldn't make any deal. I didn't feel like they appreciated me as a loyal customer at all (granted a lot of companies don't). So I had to jump ship and go with the other sat provider who told me up front how they reward loyal customers in good standing. One being free upgraded equipment. D* is good but they could do better for very little IMHO.


:up: to you for going where you felt you needed to go.

But for the record, I believe their "Loyal Customer Program" rewards customers with four years or more under their belt. In my opinion, a two-year customer does not a Loyal Customer make - especially when you now agree to a two-year commitment when signing up. And the new customers pretty much get an pretty darn good deal when signing up anyway!


----------



## jlluck

Gotcha. Does make more sense to be with them longer to be considered for a "loyalty" program. D* is good and the R15 seem to finally settle down and was a decent DVR. I woulda liked them to move farther/faster with DVR bells and whistles. I just couldn't wait for the DTvio. That should be an awsome machine when it comes out.


----------



## fl panthers

3 months free that started a month ago and just got the card today been w/ d* for 11 yrs and don't watch movies.wonder if they will do a credit or something else?


----------



## Hoffasenior

I'm waiting to hear from them soon. I have 4 years under my belt and around 2 ppv events a month ($55 a piece) since then. I better be looking at more than a few months of Showtime.


----------



## djrobx

> to you for going where you felt you needed to go.
> 
> But for the record, I believe their "Loyal Customer Program" rewards customers with four years or more under their belt. In my opinion, a two-year customer does not a Loyal Customer make - especially when you now agree to a two-year commitment when signing up. And the new customers pretty much get an pretty darn good deal when signing up anyway!


I've never understood why companies have such an obsession with catering to new customers while leaving loyal customers hanging high and dry. 3 months of showtime after being with them for 10 years? Seriously? That's the best they can do? That's begging for churn.

D* should consider offering loyal customers discounts/promos/equipment that are somewhat similar to new customer promos in exchange for a new 2 year commitment. That's got to be better than the alternative of losing the customer to someone else's "new customer" perks! AT&T U-verse offers people $250 cash back with NO commitment just to try their product. And if you try to cancel AT&T they throw major deals at you - I got $40 off for 6 months ... 1 month after signing up. Their system isn't quite as good as DirecTV - HD quality is an achilles heel for them, but for the price it's not bad. I realize that U-verse availability is limited and that it's not completely fair to compare the well established DirecTV to a brand new service trying to gain market share. Point being, more competition IS coming. I'm glad to see DirecTV has a way of getting some sort of perk without talking to the retentions department, but DirecTV ought to be thinking more carefully about how to keep their "loyal" customers happy.


----------



## w3syt

They count me loyal since 1996. They recently gave me 3 months Showtime , but, I had no way of knowing for the first month. I forget how we found out, probably on the next bill.


----------



## ub1934

* 11 years with D & they gave me 3 HD PPV as a thank you , :hurah:*


----------



## TonySCV

I had a pretty good experience with DirecTV today. I've been a happy customer since 1996, and this morning I had one of my 3 "owned" HR20-700 receivers die on me. I decided to call and see what they could offer in terms of a replacement for all 3 units, since I can still sell the other two HR20's while they are useful. 

After talking with an initial CSR, she made a comment about me being a loyal customer and transferred me without prompting to the "equipment" department. I was transferred to a VERY knowledgeable CSR with a heck of a lot of flexibility in what to offer, so I'm guessing it was retention, not just someone in a hardware group. I explained my request again and she offered to send me a receiver to replace the one that failed for free, a second HR22 (or 23) for $99, and a 3rd for $199. They also credited me 1 year of HD access (-$120), so I wound up getting 3 brand new HR22/23's for a total of $180 (albeit leased, but I'm fine with that). 

I was pretty happy with that. I figure I'll be able to get close to the $180 back selling the other two receivers. The additional HD capacity on the newer receivers will be welcome. 

Still a happy customer. 

- T


----------



## newsposter

well i finally got the message

Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer!

It's because of viewers like you that we've become America's favorite satellite television provider. Stay tuned for future anniversary gifts - it's just our way of showing our appreciation.

-----------
but i guess that means no gift yet..just teasing me with one.

NOTE you must OPT IN to get email notices!


----------



## DrummerBoy523

newsposter said:


> well i finally got the message
> 
> Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer!
> 
> It's because of viewers like you that we've become America's favorite satellite television provider. Stay tuned for future anniversary gifts - it's just our way of showing our appreciation.
> 
> -----------
> but i guess that means no gift yet..just teasing me with one.
> 
> NOTE you must OPT IN to get email notices!


got the message too... just waiting..


----------



## zmclean

I got $5 off for 5 months. Says 2004 but been with them since Pegasus.


----------



## Bsquared

You guys could be waiting a while after receiving that message. I got the same email back around January 1st, and I still have not received a gift.


----------



## newsposter

aww and there is a pretty gift there saying member since 2002..i was looking forward to opening it and emailed a complaint asking if i have a gift or not


----------



## super17

Well I bit the bullet and called them and asked what my anniversary date was (didn't know, 2004 btw). I asked about the banner and what kind of gifts I was entitled to. The CSR told me I was eligible for a equipment upgrade, since I hadn't done one in almost 2 yrs. So I was able to upgrade to HD DVR with only having to pay for handling. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Podkayne

I've been with DTV since Sept. 1994, I have a five-digit acct number. I still remember paying bills to Directv and USSB! In Dec. '07 I added an HR-20 and went to HD...as appreciation they give me $20 off my bill for six months from January to June '08. Then in Jan this year I got the three free PPV.


----------



## newsposter

here are 2 emails from dtv....

Thank you for contacting DIRECTV. I'm sending you this email to acknowledge that we have received your message, and I wanted to share with you what is happening with your email.

First, let me thank you for taking the time to email us. I see that you've been with us for 2002 years. I want to assure you that we will be reviewing your loyalty gift. 

We review and respond to every suggestion, inquiry and question we receive (unless you specifically requested for us not to follow up with you). Upon review of your email, I determined that we needed some extra time for research and investigation before providing you with our final reply. I have escalated your email to a specialist who will personally research your issue and reply to you.
-----------
2nd email 5 hours later..impressive time

Thanks for writing. I understand your concern regarding the loyalty and anniversary gifts. To be eligible for any gifts or special offers you must have allowed promotional mail and email on your account.

After a review of your account, I found that you have not yet allowed promotional emails on the account. You can sign up for this at directv.com. If there are special offers in the future we will notify you.

I hope you find this information helpful and thank you again for writing.

-----------

oookay...so to even get a gift I need to 'allow promotional emails" to my account?  If so we really need a mass email or sticky on this forum


----------



## ktk0117

newsposter said:


> I see that you've been with us for 2002 years.


Wow, you'd think after 2002 years of loyal service, you'd own DTV by now!!

You should at least get a company car!! :lol:


----------



## JLucPicard

newsposter said:


> oookay...so to even get a gift I need to 'allow promotional emails" to my account?  If so we really need a mass email or sticky on this forum


I know this thread has been around for MONTHS, but I think the whole 'promotional e-mails' things was addressed early on here. Or in another similar thread early on.


----------



## newsposter

ktk0117 said:


> Wow, you'd think after 2002 years of loyal service, you'd own DTV by now!!
> 
> You should at least get a company car!! :lol:


i guess they are taking their time building it..maybe it's one of those cars that run on water.


----------



## jimn9879

Funny, I have "Loyal Viewer" checked on my directv.com subscriptions, but I haven't received any type of offer and the thank-you site says that I have been a "loyal customer" since 1996... boo hoo


----------



## willardcpa

jimn9879 said:


> Funny, I have "Loyal Viewer" checked on my directv.com subscriptions, but I haven't received any type of offer and the thank-you site says that I have been a "loyal customer" since 1996... boo hoo[/QUOT
> 
> By definition a "Loyal Viewer" is one that will keeep on paying no matter how bad they are treated.


----------



## msmith

When do they grant these? I'm pretty sure that this month is my 11th anniversary, and I've gotten nothing so far.

I've never asked for a special deal, except on the HR receiver as a replacement to my HR10-250. I've been granted programming credits a couple of times due to their error or to offset the cost of an AM21 when they replaced an HR20 with an HR21.


----------



## loudo

Remember also, if you have received any perks (deals on new receivers or upgrades) recently, even though you may have been with them for 10 years, you may not get offered anything at this time. I know I didn't get anything offered this year, as they did a free movers setup for me, at my summer home last year. As a result of it, I really didn't get or expect to get any perks this year.


----------



## weaver6

loudo said:


> Remember also, if you have received any perks (deals on new receivers or upgrades) recently, even though you may have been with them for 10 years, you may not get offered anything at this time. I know I didn't get anything offered this year, as they did a free movers setup for me, at my summer home last year. As a result of it, I really didn't get or expect to get any perks this year.


I did a free mover's connection last June, swapped an HR10 for an HR20 for $20 at the same time, and got my gift in September (one year of Showtime). Mine was a 5 year anniversary. Maybe they still give gifts for "significant" anniversaries under those circumstances.


----------



## code4code5

I also did the mover's connection last year and got a deal on a HR21-100, got the SWMline dish, have gotten discounts on an H10 and an H20, and just received notification that I'm getting Showtime for free for three months. I think the key to getting stuff is to upgrade fairly regularly, not just calling and asking "what can you give me." I couldn't be happier with D* customer service.


----------



## Car1181

I noticed that I am receiving Showtime now so I went to my account online and see the "Thanks for being a loyal customer since 2005. Stay tuned for anniversary gift" but no mention of what that gift might be. Under 'Activity since last bill" there is an entry for "Showtime-charge, price$0.00 tax$0.00". No idea how long it will last but even if it is only for one month thats O.K. with me. I never got anything from Time Warner.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

My anniversary was in December...and I completed the online "Thanks" link page.

To my surprise...3 months later....I got a "present" today via UPS ground (with the Thank You postcard on top of a box). 

Since I'm headed to the airport...I'll have to open it and check it out upon my return.


----------



## Music4film

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My anniversary was in December...and I completed the online "Thanks" link page.
> 
> To my surprise...3 months later....I got a "present" today via UPS ground (with the Thank You postcard on top of a box).
> 
> Since I'm headed to the airport...I'll have to open it and check it out upon my return.


That gift delivered via UPS is a result of you filling out an online survey for DirecTV and not related to your anniversary. The anniversary gift / perks are free programming options like 3 months of Showtime, etc...


----------



## machavez00

I'm getting Sho/TMC. I believe it will be for three months (usual length)


----------



## lenjack

The thank you for doing the survey gift is a portable DVD player. Got mine today.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

I've been with them since 2001 and haven't ever gotten anything. Hopefully that qualifies me for a free HD upgrade. LOL!


----------



## Struff

I'm getting a year of Starz from them.


----------



## Dave from Kazoo

Loyal perks-----drum roll please..... been a customer since 1999 and the gift is..... $5.00 off my bill for 10 months.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Music4film said:


> That gift delivered via UPS is a result of you filling out an online survey for DirecTV and not related to your anniversary. The anniversary gift / perks are free programming options like 3 months of Showtime, etc...


Got that too....


----------



## redrebel

For being so "loyal" since 1996 and always sub'ing their "premium tier" and NFLST, my gift is ..... wait for it..... wait for it.... 3 HD PPV. Oh well maybe next year....


----------



## inquisitive1

I subscribed to the emails, but I've never been sent one. And, yes, I've checked my spam filter. I've been a customer since 2001 and the only thing I've received from them is the necessity to reset my receiver 20 times in the past four days.


----------



## Ken S

Got a nice card and $5/month for 10 months. We've been customers for over 10 years.


----------



## fluffybear

Dave from Kazoo said:


> Loyal perks-----drum roll please..... been a customer since 1999 and the gift is..... $5.00 off my bill for 10 months.


It will be 15 years this July and I still have seen ZERO Loyal perks.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Got an anniversary gift, 3 months of showtime.


----------



## HongKongPhooey

Just hit 5 years, I have total choice plus, HD, HD extra, and MLB extra innings for the past 3 years. Got 1 year of Showtime.


----------



## Hdhead

Customer since 3/1995 and just received a card for 3 free PPV movies. I also got a free HD DVR last fall for being a loyal customer.


----------



## Sandy

I just got 3 free months of Starz, however I was already subscribed to Starz. When I pointed this out in an email sent from the feedback page, they disconnected my Starz incurring a $10 disconnect fee. Strange way to handle the situation.


----------



## vegout

See this post

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2042353#post2042353


----------



## Jon J

Sandy said:


> I just got 3 free months of Starz, however I was already subscribed to Starz. When I pointed this out in an email sent from the feedback page, they disconnected my Starz incurring a $10 disconnect fee. Strange way to handle the situation.


I was already a Showtime subscriber when I was awarded three months of Showtime. I phoned and the CSR simply gave me three months of Starz instead of Showtime. You might try a call.


----------



## ziggy29

Interesting that some have reported getting three months of Showtime. I just got 12 months of it. 

I'm listed as a subscriber since March 2004, but in reality other than a hiatus of about 7-8 months (when we suffered with TWC until I trimmed some trees in our new house to give the dish a clear view of the south), we've been with D* since 1997.


----------



## trainman

ziggy29 said:


> Interesting that some have reported getting three months of Showtime. I just got 12 months of it.


A few people in this thread have gotten 12 months (including me), but I don't think there's been any consensus on what, exactly, gets you the 12 months instead of 3. I've been with DirecTV since November 2004; I've had NFL Sunday Ticket every year, but no premium channel packages beyond my first six months or so.


----------



## Sandy

Jon J said:


> I was already a Showtime subscriber when I was awarded three months of Showtime. I phoned and the CSR simply gave me three months of Starz instead of Showtime. You might try a call.


I have found that the less I call DirecTV, the happier I am. I'll just be happy with my 2 free months of Starz instead of 3.


----------



## newsposter

a friend who was a primestar member and converted to DTV in 2000 just got 3 months of sho

nothing yet for me


----------



## joebas

It is odd that some are getting more then others. I did not even know why all of a sudden, about 2 weeks ago I started seeing showtime and Starz channels turned on. At first, I thought, oh, one of those weekend free deals, but then I noticed a week, then 2 weeks and started to wonder if they made a mistake. Then I got a letter in the mail explaining why we have it for 12 months. Sweet!!!! Been seeing lots of good flicks since then. Member since 2004


----------



## Steveknj

lenjack said:


> The thank you for doing the survey gift is a portable DVD player. Got mine today.


Interesting they would give you that gift!! I would think DVDs as a whole are in direct competition for viewers with something like DirecTV. In other words, the more time you spend watching a DVD, the less you are watching SAT programming.

With that said. That's a pretty cool gift just for filling out a survey


----------



## TxWizard

I have been with DTV since 1997 and just got 3 months of Showtime free . I didn't know until I got the Thanks card from them.


----------



## kram

I've been with DTV for 10 years. I recently received a "Thanks" card telling me that I could purchase up to three (3) HD Pay Per View movies and that my account would be credited $5.99 automatically. Well, I purchased one of those movies Tuesday night, and I'm still waiting for that credit. Two calls to customer service resulted in two different stories:


We're having technical difficulties with the automatic credit
You'll receive the credit after you purchase all three movies

The card says, "All you have to do is order up to 3 movies you want to watch and we'll automatically credit your account."

And in fine print is says, "Three one-time credits for up to $5.99 will be automatically added to this account for the first three Pay Per View movies within the the next 12 months."

No one at DTV seems to have any solid information about this loyalty promotion. Anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## gpg

I've became a customer in 1996. I just received three HD PPVs. I thnk the bigger gifts are reserved for people at the 5-, 10- or 15-year anniversary points.


----------



## mobouser

I got $10 off bill for a year been with D since 1998 and 2005.


----------



## woodway

I was a DTV customer from 1997 until today.

During that time I paid my bill on time each and every month, installed equipment myself and called customer support maybe three times total. I was a model customer who paid DTV thousands of dollars. I never once got any kind of "thanks for being a great customer" reward from DTV.

I tried to switch to the DTV HD package about nine months ago, and because I would have to go from a old dual LNB dish to a new slimline, and because the new dish would have to be located across my yard and lines run underground to the house, DTV referred me to a local installer who wanted about $600 to do the job. I put the decision off because I heard that Verizon FIOS might be coming to my area.

Today I called to cancel my account as I just got FIOS. The CSR tried to offer me free upgrades and free service to stay. Where were these offers when they would have counted? Verizon ran the fiber underground from the street over 600 feet up to my house for *free*. The install was professionally done by a Verizon tech and cost me *nothing*.

FIOS is up and running today. HD channels look great. Internet is blazing fast. My TIVO HD's are fully supported.

I'm not complaining. I was a happy DTV customer for almost 12 years. But, in the areas where Verizon is deploying FIOS, the ante is being upped, and I thing that DTV will have to offer up more than a few free movies to retain customers.


----------



## pouterson

You bet they will....something like a better price would do it for me. Here's how they stack up to FIOS out here:

DTV - $152 per month Premier package with 1 HD DVR, 1 SD DVR, 2 SD receivers, No Sunday Ticket

FIOS - $124 per month all available channels HD and SD (same receiver setup), 20mb internet, telephone

Just waiting for it to be activated here. This is going to make it tough for them to compete. The only thing you don't get is the Sunday Ticket and other Sports subscripton packages.


----------



## Drew2k

I just got my reward of three free PPV movies. That's $15 to me, so I appreciate it ... Thanks DIRECTV!


----------



## loudo

woodway said:


> I'm not complaining. I was a happy DTV customer for almost 12 years. But, in the areas where Verizon is deploying FIOS, the ante is being upped, and I thing that DTV will have to offer up more than a few free movies to retain customers.


They could give me FIOS for free and I would refuse it. To many bad previous experiences with cable.


----------



## Brennok

I wouldn't consider Fios cable unless you also consider Directv as cable. I understand what you are saying but it doesn't make sense to me to rule something out when it isn't that same thing as your previous experience. 
Mind you I still have Directv but based off my Fios internet versus my experience with Time Warner/Roadrunner I would have no issues with switching.

I almost did actually last week. The only things holding me back is I would have lost my SD E/W feeds and I would have to buy multiple Tivos to replace my Directivos, not to mention upgrading the drives or adding space to my media server for storage. I figure I will hold off till we get the full details on Directv's new Tivo.


----------



## loudo

Brennok said:


> I wouldn't consider Fios cable unless you also consider Directv as cable. I understand what you are saying but it doesn't make sense to me to rule something out when it isn't that same thing as your previous experience.


FIOS is still cable, they just use fiber optic cable instead of coaxial cable. Until any cable company, fiber or coaxial delivery, would even get the slightest consideration from me, they would have to offer all of the local RSN, in a sports package like DirecTV or DISH does. About 50% of my TV time is spent watching various shows on RSNs.

Guess we are all kind of off subject, I got carried way. :backtotop


----------



## Bob Coxner

loudo said:


> FIOS is still cable, they just use fiber optic cable instead of coaxial cable. Until any cable company, fiber or coaxial delivery, would even get the slightest consideration from me, they would have to offer all of the local RSN, in a sports package like DirecTV or DISH does. About 50% of my TV time is spent watching various shows on RSNs.
> 
> Guess we are all kind of off subject, I got carried way. :backtotop


They don't carry *all* of the RSNs but most cablecos carry the primary local plus Fox Sports Atlantic, Pacific and Central (I think Central is the 3rd one). Those 3 carry select programs from the various RSNs. If you just want to see a specific college game you'll usually find it on one of the 3, since most of the RSN programming is massively duplicated. I don't have cable myself anymore but my cable friends always manage to get the same distant college games that I get.


----------



## smolenski

Got 3 months Showtime. Can't say I'm particularly impressed. It was my 12th Anniv.


----------



## jstuckemeyer

I ordered a protplan replacement for my HR2x because we thought it was defective. Once I received the replacement, hooked it up etc, I realized the dish needed realigned. I called Directv and they ordered a truck roll. After a week or so, I realized I'd like to keep the old HR2x, so I called Directv up to ask how and a nice young lady cancelled the return order and told me to keep it for free.

Sweet!

After the truck roll, the tech also replaced my old H2x with a newer ethernet model.


----------



## TomMac

I also received my notice of three months of showtime. The perk is greatly appreciated but not wanted. I would rather have a bill credit equal to that amount, free HD for three months or some other service credit.

I do not watch movies on TV. Plus during this time of the year I have better things to do with the longer warmer days than sitting in front of the idiot box watching nothing.


----------



## thekatfighter

Last month I got a notice from DirecTV that said loyal customer since March 2005. bla, bla, bla...please accept this anniversary gift, 3 free pay per view movies. It went on to say "Just sit back and enjoy. There is NO CHARGES or strings attached, you can watch them anytime you want. bla, bla, and more bla. SO, I rented 1 movie on last months billing and guess what, when my bill came this month I WAS BILLED for that movie ! I have had other billing problems in the past, but this takes the cake. Do they not know what is going with DirecTV in billing ? Or is it just that they don't take time to see it.
I sent in my payment today along with a copy of the notice. Think they will know it's from them ? Come on people, jobs are too hard to find these days for you to keep messing up on your jobs: nono2:.


----------



## Shades228

thekatfighter said:


> Last month I got a notice from DirecTV that said loyal customer since March 2005. bla, bla, bla...please accept this anniversary gift, 3 free pay per view movies. It went on to say "Just sit back and enjoy. There is NO CHARGES or strings attached, you can watch them anytime you want. bla, bla, and more bla. SO, I rented 1 movie on last months billing and guess what, when my bill came this month I WAS BILLED for that movie ! I have had other billing problems in the past, but this takes the cake. Do they not know what is going with DirecTV in billing ? Or is it just that they don't take time to see it.
> I sent in my payment today along with a copy of the notice. Think they will know it's from them ? Come on people, jobs are too hard to find these days for you to keep messing up on your jobs: nono2:.


You will see a charge for it and you should also see a credit down in the credits section as well. If not look on your next statement.


----------



## thekatfighter

I will check next months. I though it would be on there this time so I checked again, it wasn't. thanks, I'm sure you are rite. maybe I over reacted, but with money being tight these days, I would guess I'm not the only one. But anyway, thanks again


----------



## ajc68

I was offered the three free PPV's a few months ago but never had a chance to use it. I didn't see anything about an expiration date, but I'm nervous to even bother trying now. 

I was also just offered today the three free months of Showtime/TMC. Is there an expiration date on this deal? I'm waiting for Weeds to start back up.


----------



## apexmi

I haven't gotten a anniversary reward yet.. but they gave my boss a year of Showtime free... and he's only a Total choice level subscription...


----------



## SteveHas

I can't quit see the pattern for these much appreciated anniversary gifts.
Some folks with 10 years are getting 3 PPVs, while otehrs are getting a year of Showtime. There must be more to this.
Last year I was very happy to receive Showtime for free for 3 months at my 9 year anniversary.
I wonder what 10 years will get me? Whatever it is I will be happy.


----------



## JLucPicard

ajc68 said:


> I was also just offered today the three free months of Showtime/TMC. Is there an expiration date on this deal? I'm waiting for Weeds to start back up.


Not sure what type of offer this was, but you can't expect to just call back sometime when you now want it and expect them to honor it. I don't know when Weeds starts up, but if you call four months from now, for example, I wouldn't expect to have them say, "Sure, here you go."

I would measure in days/a few weeks versus months.


----------



## ajc68

SteveHas said:


> I can't quit see the pattern for these much appreciated anniversary gifts.


I'm sure that not only is time a factor, but how much you spend annually. Some people may have been around for 10 years, but only subscribe to the base package, while others may have been on for three years but subscribe to many sports packages and/or PPVs. In my case I've never bought a PPV, so maybe they are trying to get me hooked by offering me three free ones...which I didn't even use!


----------



## SteveHas

ajc68 said:


> I'm sure that not only is time a factor, but how much you spend annually. Some people may have been around for 10 years, but only subscribe to the base package, while others may have been on for three years but subscribe to many sports packages and/or PPVs. In my case I've never bought a PPV, so maybe they are trying to get me hooked by offering me three free ones...which I didn't even use!


Thanks for the reply.
That makes sense. I have been a sub for 10 years each with;
mutiple DVRs, NFLST, multiple PPVs, and occasional premium channels.
I can't wait to see what I get


----------



## ajc68

Anybody have their three free months of Showtime taken away due to what D* is calling a mistake?


----------



## mhendrixsr

I too received a postcard rewarding me with three PPV movies for being a "valued customer". After viewing several PPV movies I watched my bill for credits... which didn't show up on the next bill. I wrote an email to DTV with their response telling me that it was a "system" credit and that I should allow more time. So far I have been credited for two of the PPV movies and decided to wait for another month to see if next month's bill brings a third credit. A few days ago I received an email telling me they were giving me 3 months of free Showtime which made me a little happier. But, today, received another email that they had made a mistake and the free Showtime did not apply to my account. So, I await one more PPV credit. Yes, I appreciate the three PPV's but somehow the mistake with the free Showtime has deflated my appreciation a little. Seems like if I were truly a "valued customer" that they would honor their mistake... bite the bullet, as it were, to keep a "valued customer" feeling valued.


----------



## machavez00

In march I started a free year of Showtime/TMC


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry

Guess I've had too many freebies over the past year. I didn't receive anything about free PPVs. :bang :nono2:


----------



## jclarke9999

My 10 year anniversary just netted me 3 free PPV. I'll gladly take it.


----------



## su_A_ve

Never got anything for 2008. I sent an email and got runarounds until they forward my emails to the promotions dept.

Today my Tivo DVR died, so called to get it replaced. I asked if I couldn't get an upgrade receiver as part of my anniversary gift. At one point, I was told yes, I qualified. However, I was to be transferred over. And then the 'free' was $49.99.


----------



## dubber deux

I really don't understand WHY folks think they are automatically entitled to anything for FREE. Nothing is ever free when it comes to business. You may receive various programs and channels for FREE, but somewhere else down the line another has to pay for it.


----------



## kokishin

Sandy said:


> I just got 3 free months of Starz, however I was already subscribed to Starz. When I pointed this out in an email sent from the feedback page, they disconnected my Starz incurring a $10 disconnect fee. Strange way to handle the situation.


:lol: I just read your post. Cracked me up. Ever since I became CEO, I have enjoyed these kind of stories about our customer service. I'll have to send Ellen F. an attagrrl.

All the best,

Chase


----------



## su_A_ve

dubber deux said:


> I really don't understand WHY folks think they are automatically entitled to anything for FREE. Nothing is ever free when it comes to business. You may receive various programs and channels for FREE, but somewhere else down the line another has to pay for it.


Well, you want to be the other one that has to pay for it, be my guest...


----------



## Bob Coxner

10 yr sub. I got a card for $5 a month off for 10 months. Before I got the card (and knew about the discount) I was able to call and talk my way into 6 months of Showtime.


----------

